# Lounge > Food and Dining >  What are you drinking?

## davidI

In this thread we post our lockdown firewater.

Reps to unique/creative drinks and artistic photos.

I'm currently enjoying a Jack & Ginger (no lime).

----------


## shakalaka

For whoever hasn't tried it yet, I really recommend White Claw, especially in the Mango flavour. 100 calories a can, with 5% alcohol content and tastes exactly like flavoured water. Basically a vodka infused drink that can be had as much as you want without ever feeling bloated etc.

----------


## beyond_ban

> For whoever hasn't tried it yet, I really recommend White Claw, especially in the Mango flavour. 100 calories a can, with 5% alcohol content and tastes exactly like flavoured water. Basically a vodka infused drink that can be had as much as you want without ever feeling bloated etc.



Tried them last weekend and they are dangerously tasty. "Healthy" adult beverages are so dangerous since it makes justifying polishing an exorbitant amount so much easier.

----------


## killramos

> For whoever hasn't tried it yet, I really recommend White Claw, especially in the Mango flavour. 100 calories a can, with 5% alcohol content and tastes exactly like flavoured water. Basically a vodka infused drink that can be had as much as you want without ever feeling bloated etc.



Relevant




Edit: I apologize that the one I chose has an ad in the middle, skip that shit

----------


## ercchry

Coffee n Bailey’s, white wine with lunch... hard to say what the rest of the day holds... probably some single malt or beer... or both

----------


## schocker

> For whoever hasn't tried it yet, I really recommend White Claw, especially in the Mango flavour. 100 calories a can, with 5% alcohol content and tastes exactly like flavoured water. Basically a vodka infused drink that can be had as much as you want without ever feeling bloated etc.



It isn't vodka though, just 'alcohol'. I didn't find the after taste that great so I just add alcohol to la croix instead. Coconut lacroix with rum or tequila is excellent.

----------


## Homerrca

Picked up some Bird Dog Black Cherry whiskey when I was in Montana last year. Put it together with some pepsi (diet for me) and it's really good. They had a few flavors that are pretty good as well.

----------


## nzwasp

I bought a bunch of natrel black thinking it would be great but it was terrible - still got a whole bunch of them in the garage. I dont see much difference between a whiteclaw and a nude though.

----------


## civic_stylez

Tanqueray Gin, 7Up and a splash of lemon juice with lots of ice... all day. (and Jamesons... lots of Jamesons.)

----------


## BavarianBeast

4 grams of ground psilocybin mushrooms, soaked in lemon juice for 15 minutes and topped up with orange juice. Highly recommended.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> 4 grams of ground psilocybin mushrooms, soaked in lemon juice for 15 minutes and topped up with orange juice. Highly recommended.



 
@BavarianBeast
 go on.......

I think I have enough left in the freezer to pull that off tonight.

----------


## BavarianBeast

That’s a heroic drink, just make sure your in a safe place mentally. 

Lemon juice just converts the psilocybin into psilocin (instead of your stomach acid which can cause upset stomach/nausea) and blasts you off a bit faster (and slightly shorter) since that process is eliminated. I would say 4g in lemon juice is equal to about 6g eaten raw.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Well maybe I'll start with 2, I am unsure where exactly my mind is at hahaha Thank you for clarifying!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Great place to start. Enjoy the drink, report back if you’d like!

----------


## roopi

Is it normal to eat 4-6 grams at a time? It's been along time since I've been in high school and I thought 1-2 would do the job.

----------


## BavarianBeast

If you want to have ego death and slay some dragons in the closet, then hell ya.

If you want to relax into a laughing fit and walk through nature, hell no haha. 

So not a normal dose at all.

----------


## ExtraSlow

White claw? Fuck no. I'll drink vodka in my own soda water thanks. 

Premixed hard alcohol drinks are an affront to all the old gods and most of the new ones.

----------


## BavarianBeast

You must of never had a Georgian Bay Vodka Smash

----------


## Tik-Tok

Getting into ginger beer. My old favorite hasn't been sold in awhile, it's Jamaican so they probably burnt down the brewery or something.

Anyhow, if someone has a suggestion for a good one that's not insanely sweet, let me know.

----------


## ercchry

> Getting into ginger beer. My old favorite hasn't been sold in awhile, it's Jamaican so they probably burnt down the brewery or something.
> 
> Anyhow, if someone has a suggestion for a good one that's not insanely sweet, let me know.



The one with the pirate on it that’s available at basically all the grocery stores isn’t very sweet... pretty spicy though. Usually counter it with a lot of lime, or press it with half soda water... non-alcoholic of course 

For alcoholic I dunno, crabbies is a classic but sweet... Philip’s isn’t sweet but also just fucking awful

----------


## killramos

> Getting into ginger beer. My old favorite hasn't been sold in awhile, it's Jamaican so they probably burnt down the brewery or something.
> 
> Anyhow, if someone has a suggestion for a good one that's not insanely sweet, let me know.



A good real bitter ginger beer is SO good. Brewed alcoholic or bust.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Realized my liquor cabinet has gotten full of half-drank bottles of unloved hard alcohol. Crap people have gifted me, or things I never should have purchased. 
Right now, I'm sick of looking at this bottle of crown royal salted caramel, so I'm drinking that. It's probably the worst beverage ever to come out of that distillery. Awful.

----------


## killramos

> Realized my liquor cabinet has gotten full of half-drank bottles of unloved hard alcohol. Crap people have gifted me, or things I never should have purchased. 
> Right now, I'm sick of looking at this bottle of crown royal salted caramel, so I'm drinking that. It's probably the worst beverage ever to come out of that distillery. Awful.



When the marketing group says you need products that appeal more to millennial women so you make salted caramel rye  :ROFL!: 

They deserve a warehouse of unsold product for that move.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A relative that does not respect alcohol gave that to me as a gift. I haven't figured out how to disown them, and I can't bring myself to pour it down the sink.

In the words of Winston Churchill, when you are going through hell, keep going!

----------


## killramos

> A relative that does not respect alcohol gave that to me as a gift. I haven't figured out how to disown them, and I can't bring myself to pour it down the sink.
> 
> In the words of Winston Churchill, when you are going through hell, keep going!



I’m sure Winston would have a few words for that bottle of alcohol lol

----------


## ercchry

Probably be okay in coffee  :dunno: 

That reminds me of a wine tasting I went to... on the way in there were samples of crown’s vanilla one... 60+ woman grabbed one “oh, that’s... not good”  :ROFL!:  I mean, that really should be the target demo and ya missed

----------


## ianmcc

Pabst Blue Ribbon from Costco because I am a cheap Scot. 
I am starting number six right now.

----------


## killramos

To Contribute... I’m a cheap date

----------


## Tik-Tok

> To Contribute... I’m a cheap date



If that isn't from Montana, you arent a cheap date, lol. Unless the price finally came down on those?

----------


## The_Penguin

Crown. El Dorado, Smirnoff, and Sleemans. 
Not all at once. Usually....

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coors banquet is fancy in Canada, budget in usa.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Ain't no laws when you're drinking claws. I bought 4 24 packs when the covid shutdowns were starting. Black cherry is my fav followed by mango.

Currently drinking Super Saturation from Cabin to help decide what kegs I'm going to get soon.

----------


## killramos

That’s not even banquet. It’s Original. Apparently there is a difference

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Straight Edge Bourbon (Cab casks), or Eagle Rare Bourbon. 

Afternoon beer is Fernie Hit the Deck

----------


## Tik-Tok

> That’s not even banquet. It’s Original. Apparently there is a difference



Coors sold in Canada is made in NFLD. I prefer the Colorado stuff personally.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bunch of fuckin _Girl-Drink Drunks_ in here!



Pretty sure I'd drink Thompson's Water Seal if no one was lookin!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Yes, I like Pina Colada's and getting caught in the rain.

----------


## blitz

Raw distillery gin and either soda water or low sugar tonic water. Tried gin for the first time a year ago and haven’t done anything else since.

----------


## Disoblige

> Thats not even banquet. Its Original. Apparently there is a difference



Whoa cool lol.
Never tried "Original".

Does it taste the same as Banquet?

My stock of Banquet went low. Just got murdered on a 24 pack for $58. Fuckin. Rural. Life. Good thing I have a good stock of whiskey.

----------


## killramos

I think banquet is marginally higher end. My palate can’t tell the difference.

Easy drinking shitty lager. My favorite.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Raw distillery gin and either soda water or low sugar tonic water. Tried gin for the first time a year ago and havent done anything else since.



Gin is exquisite.

I've been hitting an excellent creation my S.O. takes credit for inventing. 
It's called an Elsa. Choose either Aviation (more licorice flavour) or Kirkland. Pour a fat 3oz into a glass on heavy ice. Consume and marvel at how your able to...
LET IT GO, LET IT GO!!!!

For beer, GOOD MOOD CREAM ALE is about the best beer I've found that's reasonably available in years. It's wonderful and you can drink 8 of them without dying in your sleep or wishing you died in your sleep!
So good.

----------


## ercchry

> To Contribute... Im a cheap date
> Attachment 90783



Are we the same person? Im starting to think we might at least share a stomach  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

You two are both great dudes, and very pretty, but kinda in opposite ways.

----------


## killramos

> Are we the same person? I’m starting to think we might at least share a stomach



Common white boy syndrome.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I moved over to vodka soda for two just to cleanse my palate. but now on to beer. MGD first, because it was on sale at safeway today.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Great place to start. Enjoy the drink, report back if you’d like!



 
@BavarianBeast
 I just did three grams in lemon juice and finished with Mango juice. See you all later!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> @BavarianBeast
>  I just did the three grams in lemon juice and finished with Mango juice. See you all later!



Remember you are loved and supported bro. Catch you on the flip side.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Remember you are loved and supported bro. Catch you on the flip side.



The flipSTAH side?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The flipSTAH side?



Da SLOW side.

----------


## ercchry

> Common white boy syndrome.



How about now?? 

PS: great quarantine bottle. Costco, $14 drinks much nicer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I moved over to vodka soda for two just to cleanse my palate. but now on to beer. MGD first, because it was on sale at safeway today.



Went from MGD to Big Rock Honey Brown and then to Jasper Crisp Pils.

----------


## roopi

> Yes, I like Pina Colada's and getting caught in the rain.



Is it raining in the closet with the dragons?

The Prophecy Pinot was my drink for the night and moving over to a Macallan 15 to call it a night.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> @BavarianBeast
>  I just did three grams in lemon juice and finished with Mango juice. See you all later!



Enjoy man! Sending good vibes your way.

@ Roopi - just rain, all the dragons have been slain

----------


## msommers

> Getting into ginger beer. My old favorite hasn't been sold in awhile, it's Jamaican so they probably burnt down the brewery or something.
> 
> Anyhow, if someone has a suggestion for a good one that's not insanely sweet, let me know.



I really like The Ginger Kid. Not as sweet as others are.

----------


## Buster

Orin Swift Macheete

----------


## davidI

> How about now?? 
> 
> PS: great quarantine bottle. Costco, $14 drinks much nicer.



Faustino's are pretty good. Crianza means it's young though... see if you can find a Reserva or Gran Reserva which will have spent more time in the barrel. The oak flavours on Rioja's are unreal.

If you can find wines from Ribera del Duero it's the area near me - I really like their stuff. Rioja is more famous but Ribera is just as good if not better (obviously individual differences between wineries but Tempranillos are in general quite similar).

----------


## davidI

Currently enjoying a Spanish vermut.

It's a little traditional (but will hopefully make a comeback) but historically the "Vermouth Hour" was before lunch. So not only is it socially acceptable to drink before lunch but it's encouraged as La Hora del Vermut is meant as an aperitivo to prepare the stomach for lunch.

Normally you'd go out for it but due to lockdown I'm enjoying this one at home.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Drinking before lunch is awesome. The queen used to enjoy a "gin and dubonnet" before lunch. No idea if she still does, but I like to imagine this little old lady getting toasted before a lunch with dignitaries.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Got into the tequila last night. 

Cazadores anejo
Grand marnier 
Lime
Agave

Switched to epsolon silver and triple sec after the first one.

----------


## 13TTFX4

had a couple bulleit bourbons and coke last night. can never go wrong.

----------


## ercchry

> Faustino's are pretty good. Crianza means it's young though... see if you can find a Reserva or Gran Reserva which will have spent more time in the barrel. The oak flavours on Rioja's are unreal.
> 
> If you can find wines from Ribera del Duero it's the area near me - I really like their stuff. Rioja is more famous but Ribera is just as good if not better (obviously individual differences between wineries but Tempranillos are in general quite similar).



My red drinking is about 80% Spanish wines. For sure a couple reserva and grands that are under $20 that I do enjoy. But I did find this one rather nice compared to market equivalents at $14/bottle There is a Tempranillo I enjoy a lot too by El Jamon, but that drinks young unlike this bottle which does taste much more developed. This is of course speaking to “everyday wines” ...but yeah I’ve had some great bottles out of both regions... mmm... Pingus, but favourite had to be that 1991 Marques de Caceres 

I’ve got one of these waiting for the right time to crack too

----------


## Disoblige

Weird question, but anyone ever had any decent boxed wines?
I know they carry a stigma as cheap garbage and don't age, but if I'm going to polish 4L (5 bottle+ equiv.) in less than a week, any reason not to go with boxed? Less bottles around the house, more environmental friendly, cheaper due to packaging... Seems like win-win.

With that said, anyone try some very good boxed variety? No bodacious, lol.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Weird question, but anyone ever had any decent boxed wines?
> I know they carry a stigma as cheap garbage and don't age, but if I'm going to polish 4L (5 bottle+ equiv.) in less than a week, any reason not to go with boxed? Less bottles around the house, more environmental friendly, cheaper due to packaging... Seems like win-win.
> 
> With that said, anyone try some very good boxed variety? No bodacious, lol.



Apothic Red used to be good, but it's not anymore. My friend still buys it and blends it with a better wine (I forget which one) and that's still good.
Anyway, I think it's just as cheap in the bottle, so the box is pointless.

----------


## Disoblige

^^ Are you sure?
Boxed wines is 5.33 bottles worth and I see the cheap stuff for ~$35. That's crazy value.

Anywho... Just a thought. There might be a more reasons why they don't put half decent wine in a plastic lined bag...

Edit: Found a list of boxed wines from LCBO with prices. I know it's Ontario but gives you a good idea of what to expect in Alberta too as it should be similar selection.
https://hellolcbo.com/app/answers/de...d-carton-wines

----------


## MalibuStacy

Haven't really changed much, still enjoy whiskey and beer. Bulleit as my usual.

----------


## ercchry

Sorry, only pic on my potato phone...

But if you want a cheap wine, this one. No idea about boxed wine but apothic is like $17 now, this one is $10-11, and it’s waaaay better

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ^^ Are you sure?
> Boxed wines is 5.33 bottles worth and I see the cheap stuff for ~$35. That's crazy value.
> 
> Anywho... Just a thought. There might be a more reasons why they don't put half decent wine in a plastic lined bag...
> 
> Edit: Found a list of boxed wines from LCBO with prices. I know it's Ontario but gives you a good idea of what to expect in Alberta too as it should be similar selection.
> https://hellolcbo.com/app/answers/de...d-carton-wines



Sorry, I was still referring to Apothic (only) being as cheap in bottle as box. Not all wines.
I'm basing that off a recent flyer where I think their box was 4-5 bottles.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Support local

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> A relative that does not respect alcohol gave that to me as a gift. I haven't figured out how to disown them, and I can't bring myself to pour it down the sink.
> 
> In the words of Winston Churchill, when you are going through hell, keep going!



I have the solution. Use it to clean your sandals in summer once they start to pick up TheStink.
I did that with this clearly poisonous Serbian plum brandy some dirty Gypsy gifted me. Worked like a charm.



@BavarianBeast

How is ^that? Is a man-bun and a twisty moustache required?

----------


## BavarianBeast

It’s actually pretty good as far as sours go outside of Belgium or New Belgium (Lafoiliee is #1 sour imo, same brewers as fat tire)

Much better than the cowbell they had a couple years back at WR. Wildrose has drive-through btw.. open Wed-Sun.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Railyards peach sour is pretty high on my overall list right now. 

But I'm not a sour beer connoisseur so ymmv.

----------


## ercchry

Mo Spain 

Cava is such a great alternative to champagne

----------


## dirtsniffer

Double ipa from alley kat

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doing more of the stupid salted caramel crown royal. Works better mixes 1:1:1 with soda and ginger ale. I'll be done that bottle soon enough though, and put this sordid chapter behind me.

----------


## redblack

This grapefruit radler is surprisingly refreshing

----------


## pf0sh0

I’ve been ordering flats from siding 14 in ponoka. Online ordering and free delivery makes it too easy

----------


## ExtraSlow

what's everyone favourite local cider? Sunnycider? Elite?
Sunnycider is $4/can, and I just can't afford that for my first wife. Need something $2-ish.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Also, local breweries you prefer for decent cost and tasty tasty brews. Thinking tool shed maybe?

----------


## flipstah

This

----------


## ExtraSlow

That sunitory is delightful. My brother keeps that around and I drink it whenever I'm at his place. Very nice.

I'm again drining a shit-mix of cheaper beers. Tonight MGD, Coop pils, PC pils, and PC honey red. all effective.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

It took a bit of time to build the courage. I finally blended 50% Ovaltine with 50% Milo.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Coffee, for this hangover from cheap sugary whiskey. (Forty Creek Spike). I like Forty Creek as an everyday whiskey, but this stuff is bleh.

As with extraslow, Ive decided to clear out my liquor cabinet of old stock. Some of these liquors have become as thick as mapel syrup, lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> As with extraslow, Ive decided to clear out my liquor cabinet of old stock. Some of these liquors have become as thick as mapel syrup, lol.



Yep, do a little spring cleaning. Marie Kondo sytlez yo!

----------


## davidI

> As with extraslow, Ive decided to clear out my liquor cabinet of old stock. Some of these liquors have become as thick as mapel syrup, lol.



Sounds perfect for breakfast pancakes!  :thumbs up:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Also, local breweries you prefer for decent cost and tasty tasty brews. Thinking tool shed maybe?



Good Mood will fill a growler for something like $10 with the sweet malt liquor from The Godz: *Cream Ale*.
It's preposterously cheap.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Also, local breweries you prefer for decent cost and tasty tasty brews. Thinking tool shed maybe?



I find all the breweries to be too expensive, but that's probably due to all the friggen tax. 

Try citizen out, they have really good food for take away as well. I don't know many in the north honestly. Tool shed is good too, but I haven't seen many new brews in cans and the brewery is far from me.

My favorites are 88, born colorado, old beautiful, the establishment, annex. Banded peak is also good, but I don't know if they qualify as local to everyone.

- - - Updated - - -

Can confirm good mood cream ale is delicious. For a while last summer you could get a 6 pack for $10. Not sure where the brewery is, and I don't see the beers in store much.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Can confirm good mood cream ale is delicious. For a while last summer you could get a 6 pack for $10. Not sure where the brewery is, and I don't see the beers in store much.



I wish I could find it that cheap. It's about $14-$15 at done Co-op stores and I've seen it at Sobeys as well.
Their brewery is in a mega industrial area somewhere near that insane kids place called Flying Squirrel.

----------


## Lex350

I sure like shopping at Wine and Beyond.

----------


## shakalaka

A good Scotch is hard to beat for me personally.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I sure like shopping at Wine and Beyond.



Mezcal is awesome. Nice.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Doing more of the stupid salted caramel crown royal. Works better mixes 1:1:1 with soda and ginger ale. I'll be done that bottle soon enough though, and put this sordid chapter behind me.



Props to you for even trying. I don't even know why I thought it was a good idea when I bought mine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I get gifted a lot of alcohol. I guess I have a reputation. Anyway, it means I often have a bottle or two of absolute garbage hanging around. Luckily I'm also a human garbage disposal, so I can make that work.

----------


## Disoblige

Did a secret taste test of Coors Original and Banquet and unfortunately I was able to get the difference immediately. I was hoping it wouldn't be so obvious.

Banquet has way more depth and flavor for a domestic. Not sure I will buy Original again... Brewed in Canada sucks!

----------


## killramos

> Did a secret taste test of Coors Original and Banquet and unfortunately I was able to get the difference immediately. I was hoping it wouldn't be so obvious.
> 
> Banquet has way more depth and flavor for a domestic. Not sure I will buy Original again... Brewed in Canada sucks!



Thanks for that. Will make sure to actually buy banquet next time.

----------


## Disoblige

> Thanks for that. Will make sure to actually buy banquet next time.



Can you still buy new stock Banquet? I thought Original was supposed to replace Banquet in Canada from what I read.

----------


## killramos

> Can you still buy new stock Banquet? I thought Original was supposed to replace Banquet in Canada from what I read.



The guy at crowfoot that let me know made it sound like we will have both.

Probably no more 48 packs for 50 bucks at costco though

----------


## flipstah

Coors Banquet is such a great beer to enjoy. Good choice!

----------


## lasimmon

Was enjoying this last night.

----------


## andyg16

Been enjoying the new Gretzky craft beer lately. Tried a 4 pack of the premium lager and really enjoyed it. Ended up going back and stocking up on more since it was on sale at Sobeys

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> It took a bit of time to build the courage. I finally blended 50% Ovaltine with 50% Milo.

----------


## killramos

Seems like the appropriate place to post this. Appropriate Covid quantity.

I lol’d.

----------


## Disoblige

Is that high quality vodka though? Even then, does it really matter? lol
18.9 L for $670... You're effectively paying over $27 for a 750 mL equiv.

That sounds like a stupid deal for that volume considering even Smirnoff is that price for a normal sized bottle.

----------


## killramos

Yea it’s not really a good deal at all. Still hilarious.

I guess it includes the bottle deposit? Haha

----------


## Disoblige

> Yea it’s not really a good deal at all. Still hilarious.
> 
> I guess it includes the bottle deposit? Haha



haha, true still funny.

You know, all they gotta do is give me the 3 x 18.9 bottles of orange juice as well, then I get 2 cheap used water cooler dispensers, and boom, life is goooood.

Or if I don't care about chilling: https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/Water-B...e/5MGVQKN7VJ2H
Unless I had a commercial chiller like Buster.

----------


## davidI

Checkmate Chimay Blue...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Continuing to clean out my liquor cabinet. Drinking the last bottle of Appletons run that I got from 
@nzwasp
. I have a couple bottles of better rum for when this gets empty.
Marie Kondo would be proud.

----------


## ercchry

Took a PLD day... still from the 2019 reserve... figured I’d get some fresh air before the weekend crowds... ha! Like there are weekends anymore. Still a zoo, but not bad. Rode the bikes up and around some paths and things. Stopped and grab beers at a few places and drank some by the river. Face is 10/10 burned but this annex golden ale is helping me forget

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are my favourite hipster.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Corona

Just so I can tell people I have a confirmed case of Corona.

----------


## dirtsniffer

BlackBerry sour with vanilla for dessert.

Pretty good. Kinda like a sour high test fruili

----------


## BavarianBeast

Celebration day. MBA officially in the bag. Grad postponed til September so having our own party.

----------


## roopi

Congrats on the MBA.

----------


## killramos

> Celebration day. MBA officially in the bag. Grad postponed til September so having our own party.



Congrats bud. Feels good to be done.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice work, and nice bottle.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Thanks gents!

I still think baby duck tastes the same.

----------


## ercchry

Like sitting on 17th... but quiet  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Monster Merlot. Good way to end the weekend.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Celebration day. MBA officially in the bag. Grad postponed til September so having our own party.



Excellent, we six feet cheers'd a bottle of that Friday as my friend officially moved into his new to him house (I helped him with renos, and by "help" I mean supplied product and send men haha).

----------


## ercchry

Getting great mileage out of this Costco 48 pack!

----------


## holden

> The guy at crowfoot that let me know made it sound like we will have both.
> 
> Probably no more 48 packs for 50 bucks at costco though



Does Crowfoot still have any Coors Banquet? Don't think I've seen any in a while now, it's all Original.

----------


## killramos

I haven’t been able to find any. Gave up and bought a case of Kokanee for my cheap beer fix.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

I saw a commercial saying Coors Banquet is now “Original”

----------


## ercchry

> I saw a commercial saying Coors Banquet is now “Original”



Pretty damn misleading advertising... love the comments on the Instagram ad about it  :ROFL!:

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Pretty damn misleading advertising... love the comments on the Instagram ad about it



Are you telling me the Internet has lied to me....

----------


## ercchry

> Are you telling me the Internet has lied to me....



Big Beer, yes... Internet (aka “the people”) surprisingly accurate comments for once

----------


## ExtraSlow

Big rock traditional. They deliver direct from brewery.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> For alcoholic I dunno, crabbies is a classic but sweet... Philips isnt sweet but also just fucking awful



Tried Crabbie's, definitely tasty. Not as sweet as a lot of ciders, but up there. 8/10

Tried Lazy Mutt before I realized it was from Minhas. Not bad, but not good. 5/10

Drinking Phillips right now, and you're right, it's terrible. 2/10

----------


## ercchry

Crabbies on ice with a squeeze of lemon... bumps it up a point... one and half maybe

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Crabbies on ice with a squeeze of lemon... bumps it up a point... one and half maybe



Now I'm on Jameson Ginger and Lime, while technically not a ginger beer, I gotta say, I'm never trusting my local liquor store guy again. This shit is an abomination and an affront to 600 years of whiskey breweries.

0.5/10, and it only gets that because it has alcohol in it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Flavoured alcohols in general are stupid. Buy decent alcohol that you would be willing to drink straight and if you want flavour, add it yo'sef brosef!

Although what do I know?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I don't like processed alcohol. Straight ethanol for me please and thank you.

----------


## ercchry

> I don't like processed alcohol. Straight ethanol for me please and thank you.



E85 is a good blend

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

How many octanes is that?

----------


## adam c

Pretty sure I'd have destroyed my liver if I stocked up on alcohol before this all started, however meetings would be much more enjoyable

----------


## ercchry

> How many octanes is that?



Enough to keep you running smooth without knock!

----------


## davidI

> Pretty sure I'd have destroyed my liver if I stocked up on alcohol before this all started, however meetings would be much more enjoyable



https://thumbs.gfycat.com/GroundedBr...oad-mobile.mp4

----------


## adam c

If you’re hiding it like that, you have a problem

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If you’re hiding it like that, you have a problem



If you are hiding it from your loved ones, yes. If you are hiding it from judgmental coworkers, or the moms at your kids soccer game, or the other god-moms at the off-leash park, eh, that's no issue (IMHO, not a doctor)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Problem? Pffft!!

----------


## adam c

Yea I haven’t been asked to show what’s in my coffee cup during a meeting

----------


## 89coupe

Whisky sours tonight

----------


## ExtraSlow

Big rock grasshopper here. But kinda tired. Probably hitting the hay early.

----------


## adam c

Grabbed a variety box of white claw for the wife and some El Jimado Reposado for me

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Grabbed a variety box of white claw for the wife and some El Jimado Reposado for me



Have you tried the 1800 Reposado? I throw the lid away when I open a bottle. It's tremendous!

----------


## adam c

> Have you tried the 1800 Reposado? I throw the lid away when I open a bottle. It's tremendous!



I have, I prefer El Jimador tbh

Thing is, they have a 2 kinds, there's one with a design on the glass bottle, and there's one with the design as a sticker, I find the one with the design on the actual bottle is better

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have, I prefer El Jimador tbh
> 
> Thing is, they have a 2 kinds, there's one with a design on the glass bottle, and there's one with the design as a sticker, I find the one with the design on the actual bottle is better



Ok, now I'm interested.
Will try.

----------


## adam c

> Ok, now I'm interested.
> Will try.



Willow Park, Safeway, Co-op sell the glass bottle - 
Liquor depot, sells the sticker bottle - 

I'm unsure of other stores

----------


## lasimmon

Paddys White Stout tonight. Its quite good.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Had to use some of the mint that is taking over the aerogarden. Did a couple chores and now drinking dirty mojito in the back yard with my shirt off. Fuck yeah.

----------


## adam c

> Had to use some of the mint that is taking over the aerogarden. Did a couple chores and now drinking dirty mojito in the back yard with my shirt off. Fuck yeah.



Hide your wives people, extraslow is here

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Had to use some of the mint that is taking over the aerogarden. Did a couple chores and now drinking dirty mojito in the back yard with my shirt off. Fuck yeah.



11:11 AM... That's how the Federlines roll!

Get some sunscreen, you white trash disaster! I got scorched last weekend.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The Alberta government says drinking after 10am is fine, so who am I to argue with them? Fucking nobody that's who. 

Its a pretty gentle mojito too. Not planning to get too twisted, but hey, always open to possibilities that the universe provides.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm still not through my case of Corona, so I'm drinking one now.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Sipping on a Ring Pop from 88 at the moment

----------


## killramos

Clean and simple, when you can’t buy banquet back to my old standby.

----------


## Disoblige

Kokanee is the next best thing to Banquet for domestics.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Upgraded the dirty mojitos to dirty peach mojitos. This would offend a bartender, but it's delicious.

----------


## ercchry



----------


## Tik-Tok

Ive never thought of using a cigar as a straw before.

----------


## ercchry

> Ive never thought of using a cigar as a straw before.



 :ROFL!: 

It’s the ultimate luxury... like that douchebag villain from 2f2f after he tosses the cigar after one puff

----------


## BavarianBeast

Been keeping the alcohol for the weekends these days. Last one before 5 days of milk and water.

----------


## lasimmon

> Kokanee is the next best thing to Banquet for domestics.



I haven't enjoyed a kokanee since i was 18 years old  :Barf:

----------


## 89coupe

This

----------


## 89coupe

Now this

----------


## cyra1ax

> Attachment 91151



Great, now you got me looking at "The Sheri" that they offer. Seems to be an interesting backstory to the brand too if what's published on the internet is true.

----------


## killramos

> I haven't enjoyed a kokanee since i was 18 years old



Don’t tell me. You like “Craft Beer”.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Don’t tell me. You like “Craft Beer”.



LoL, shots fired.

----------


## killramos

Haha it’s all in good fun

----------


## lasimmon

> Don’t tell me. You like “Craft Beer”.



Haha. I think its because it was the only thing I drank when I started drinking beer. Something about it. I'd rather drink miller high life.

Its also banned from out hockey team locker room for being too associated with BC.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Haha. I think its because it was the only thing I drank when I started drinking beer. Something about it. I'd rather drink miller high life.
> 
> Its also banned from out hockey team locker room for being too associated with BC.



LoL! I think they sell ten cases to Alberta for every case in BC, though!

- - - Updated - - -




> Haha its all in good fun



I could only find partial versions of Lenny smashing the Duff bottle at Moe's and it completely disintegrating! Too bad.

----------


## bjstare

Miller High Life is pretty good haha, way better than kokanee IMO.

Also this:

----------


## davidI

It was 28C here the other day when I went to the Supermarket so I picked up some cider (not usually my thing).

I was thinking it was a local Spanish brand but it ends up that it's made by Heineken and has a bunch of sugar and caramel colour added.

Tastes alright but I'll hunt for something dryer that's more local.

----------


## davidI

Hopefully posting twice in a row doesn't indicate I have a problem... Very pleased to discover this Nordes Gin. It's distilled from Albariño grapes and has a great and unique flavour - lots of eucalyptus, menthol, and citrus. I could easily sip on it over ice.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Sounds tasty.

Steering clear of corona.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have wonderful memories of drinking Pacifico in PV and Cancun. Spent a beautiful rainy afternoon at a bar that overlooks the nichupte lagoon just hammering schooners of Pacifico. I had a great time.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Sounds like a perfect afternoon in Mexico! 

I’m not sure if it’s the fact that I haven’t had alcohol in several days or if Pacifico is actually good but it’s hitting the spot!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Last one before 5 days of milk and water.



 
@BavarianBeast
 are you fasting?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I slammed down a fifth of maple syrup this morning. Never felt better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Drinking my coffee and off-brand bailey's in the yard by the fountain before the rain rolls in.

Also, once your kids start giving you coffee cups as gifts.you can never use anything else.

----------


## killramos

Your fence could use some stain

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Your fence could use some stain



Eh, it's PT and I'm not planning to stain it.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> @BavarianBeast
>  are you fasting?



Just dont drink any alcohol on the weekdays during quarantine. Been intermittent fasting for 5 years though.

----------


## davidI

Another week in the books. Keeping it simple tonight - 1:1 Jim Beam and coke with lemon zest and lots of ice.

----------


## Kobe

» Click image for larger version

#recession

----------


## The_Penguin

> I haven't enjoyed a kokanee since i was 18 years old



When I was 18 we had to drive to BC to get Kokanee. I think psychologically, that made it better.

----------


## A790

On the menu for tonight.

What's cool about Railyard is that if you order before 3, they'll deliver same day before 8.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Amazon finally delivered my inkbird yesterday so I picked up the kegs.

Will be drinking Super Saturation and Annex's golden ale for a while 🙏

----------


## The_Penguin

> Just dont drink any alcohol on the weekdays during quarantine.



 :Shock: 
I can't even

----------


## holden

Picked up some Covid special for the weekend at Co-op. Goes down smooth with a cleansing aftertaste.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Picked up some Covid special for the weekend at Co-op. Goes down smooth with a cleansing aftertaste.



Woukd you say it cleanses the pallette? 

Wife made some kind of white wine orange juice margarita thing this afternoon. It was weird, but I had a few. Then cheap beer, trad, cheap beer, read, and I'll probably keep that program going while I play poker tonight.

----------


## Darkane

> Woukd you say it cleanses the pallette? 
> 
> Wife made some kind of white wine orange juice margarita thing this afternoon. It was weird, but I had a few. Then cheap beer, trad, cheap beer, read, and I'll probably keep that program going while I play poker tonight.



I’m going to have some Michelob Ultra tonight. It’s the best of the diet beers, no doubt. 

It’s a few more cals than the 67s, and I can actually get drunk if I consume enough.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Have two shots of Vodka somewhere in there too. Always nice to get a power boost.

----------


## Disoblige

> Picked up some Covid special for the weekend at Co-op. Goes down smooth with a cleansing aftertaste.



Oh wow, looks like Trump's ingestion remedies are finally coming to fruition!

----------


## The_Penguin

> I’m going to have some Michelob Ultra tonight. It’s the best of the diet beers, no doubt.



I find Sleeman's 2.0 a bit better than Michelob, but I'll have an Ultra if I'm somewhere that doesn't have 2.0
Had a regular beer (ok 3) tonight for the first time since starting Keto last year. Wow seemed really heavy.

- - - Updated - - -




> Picked up some Covid special for the weekend at Co-op. Goes down smooth with a cleansing aftertaste.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Margaritas here tonight guys.

----------


## tirebob

> Margaritas here tonight guys.



I am going on almost 4 week stone cold sober now... My chocolate milk intake has spiked though!

----------


## adam c

Smirnoff Caesar’s tonight, I find them better than the motts premade, however I did pickup the gin and cucumber Caesar tallboy to try it out

----------


## bulaian

Big Rock Rock Creek Cider here today

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I am going on almost 4 week stone cold sober now... My chocolate milk intake has spiked though!



I can support that life choice.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Old fashioned. Gotta use the rest of this crappy whiskey.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Aviation Gin on ice. It's quite good with a hint of what many would call licorice flavour which I assume comes from anise, actually.
I don't think it's worth the regular price but it goes on sale constantly for low thirties and that's fair.

----------


## davidI

Working on perfecting my Negroni.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Old fashioned. Gotta use the rest of this crappy whiskey.



There's no crappy whiskey, just crappy people. Be better.

----------


## bulaian

Vodka and lime soda water and a slice of lime

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wife requested margaritas, so we're drinking margaritas. On rocks with a splash of tropical juice and two splashes of sprite. Lightens it up a bit, delicious.

----------


## ercchry

> Wife requested margaritas, so we're drinking margaritas. On rocks with a splash of tropical juice and two splashes of sprite. Lightens it up a bit, delicious.



I find more tequila lightens it up too  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Truth

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Tequila has a bad name, but only because 99.8% of consumption instances occur AFTER a case of beer and two joints.
Make the decision to ride that pony from before dinner until after dawn and you'll find out that tequila just wants to love you.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm a firm believer that just like puppies, there's no bad alcohol.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Trying Co-Op "Artisanal Gin" since it's on sale and allegedly "Gin Day" on 6/13.
Le disappoint... I'm pleased it was cheap-ish at something <$25/bottle, but there is nothing special here, at all. It tastes a bit too much like medicine. 
Checks label. Sees the word MINHAS. Understands.
I expected Co-Op to pick a better source. I love that Minhas has achieved such success as a Canadian company, but their products simply aren't premium. They have their place in the market and they've done great, but I was expecting Co-Op to have made a deal with Tanqueray, not the guy who figured out how to buy off-spec beer from breweries and blend it to something moderately palatable but still name it toothpaste. 
*Crest ears pop up.

----------


## davidI

For Gin, you can't go wrong with supporting Eau Claire Distillery. 

Not cheap but certainly good value.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Tequila has a bad name, but only because 99.8% of consumption instances occur AFTER a case of beer and two joints.
> Make the decision to ride that pony from before dinner until after dawn and you'll find out that tequila just wants to love you.



palomas all day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Either one made by a real bartender with decent liquor is really great. It's acting like a high-school girl with the fucked-up slushy drinks, or a hgh-school bro with the shots, that will fuck you up. Drink like an adult and tequila is excellent, even mid-range stuff.

----------


## bulaian

> Trying Co-Op "Artisanal Gin" since it's on sale and allegedly "Gin Day" on 6/13.
> Le disappoint... I'm pleased it was cheap-ish at something <$25/bottle, but there is nothing special here, at all. It tastes a bit too much like medicine. 
> Checks label. Sees the word MINHAS. Understands.
> I expected Co-Op to pick a better source. I love that Minhas has achieved such success as a Canadian company, but their products simply aren't premium. They have their place in the market and they've done great, but I was expecting Co-Op to have made a deal with Tanqueray, not the guy who figured out how to buy off-spec beer from breweries and blend it to something moderately palatable but still name it toothpaste. 
> *Crest ears pop up.



I think most of their hard alcohol is from Minhas. a co-worker of mine got burned trying out their Bourbon, then realized it was Minhas

----------


## adam c

Morning go-go juice

----------


## roopi

> palomas all day.



Great drink but I've simplified it down to tequila, fresca, and half a squeezed lime. Does the trick.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tequila sprite and a splash if any tropical juice is delicious as well. Really can't go wrong. Half sode and half sprite if you want lower sugar.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I agree with all of the above.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Tequila sprite and a splash if any tropical juice is delicious as well. Really can't go wrong. Half sode and half sprite if you want lower sugar.



Are you me? Am I you?
I've been rocking tequila-Sprite _FourEvaah_ and the number of times the bartender says "Really? Like on purpose?!" when I order is hilarious.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Trying Co-Op "Artisanal Gin" since it's on sale and allegedly "Gin Day" on 6/13.
> Le disappoint... I'm pleased it was cheap-ish at something <$25/bottle, but there is nothing special here, at all. It tastes a bit too much like medicine. 
> Checks label. Sees the word MINHAS. Understands.
> I expected Co-Op to pick a better source. I love that Minhas has achieved such success as a Canadian company, but their products simply aren't premium. They have their place in the market and they've done great, but I was expecting Co-Op to have made a deal with Tanqueray, not the guy who figured out how to buy off-spec beer from breweries and blend it to something moderately palatable but still name it toothpaste. 
> *Crest ears pop up.



Minhas is the worst purveyor of garbage in the liquor industry, absolute trash everything.

----------


## 88CRX

Yes.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> I'm a firm believer that just like puppies, there's no bad alcohol.



I don't know, Jack Daniels has to be some of the worst booze i've ever had personally. Even mixed. I wouldn't even pour it out for the homies. My homies deserve better.

----------


## adam c

> Are you me? Am I you?
> I've been rocking tequila-Sprite _FourEvaah_ and the number of times the bartender says "Really? Like on purpose?!" when I order is hilarious.



I usually get a tequila & coke, many strange looks

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Minhas is the worst purveyor of garbage in the liquor industry, absolute trash everything.



I think I recall you somewhat ranting about this before, LoL.
Can you point on the dolly where the Beer Baron touched you?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Sipping on Cabins new Aussie pilsner at this moment. Not bad, it's a pilsner

----------


## speedog

Moved over 280 wine barrels today, this is quite nice...

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I think I recall you somewhat ranting about this before, LoL.
> Can you point on the dolly where the Beer Baron touched you?



Well if that's true, it was probably something about their "whiskey flavoured" grain alcohol in the whiskey thread hahaha

So yeah, it touched me right in the liver. That bastard.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Moved over 280 wine barrels today, this is quite nice...



Agree strongly.
She's a beautiful brew, although a touch on the sweet side. That will punish you if you have 3+ but in moderation, you're as golden as beautiful Golden, BC. 
TPM approved! Enjoy!!

----------


## bjstare

Absolutely love this stuff. I would probably go through a bottle every 10 days, but don't wanna spend that much money on liquor  :ROFL!:

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## speedog

A few more beers tonight, manhandled 470+ 115-130 pound oak wine barrels in the past 34 hours plus installed a third of a kitchen too. Beer will taste mighty fine tonight.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> A few more beers tonight, manhandled 470+ 115-130 pound oak wine barrels in the past 34 hours plus installed a third of a kitchen too. Beer will taste mighty fine tonight.



Where'd you find the man?

* insert Kelso burn gif here *

----------


## BavarianBeast

Not bad

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The ladies call him beer can

----------


## 89coupe

Gonna try this

----------


## bjstare

> Gonna try this



Report back once you've tried it. I'm 99% confident it's popular because it's colored, not because it's good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Report back once you've tried it. I'm 99% confident it's popular because it's colored, not because it's good.



It is quite bad, which surprised me because their Victoria Gin is really good... The real gimmick is it changes colour when you add tonic or soda. I assume it has phenolphthalein in it if you remember there old acid/base titrations from chemistry class.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Onto 30 litres of Ring Pop  :Love:

----------


## adam c

Posting from ios with attachments sucks on here so I’ll type it instead

Tried Muddlers Moscow Mule, not bad, a bit sweet but drinkable

----------


## davidI

Well, I tried (and failed) to layer a Canada Day Negroni (Campari, Gin, Red Vermouth). The damn liquor bottles here have those anti-counterfeit stoppers so when I tried layering the gin it came out in a giant glug on to my spoon and ruined the attempt.




Oh well, tasted good! Cheers y'all.

----------


## flipstah

> Well, I tried (and failed) to layer a Canada Day Negroni (Campari, Gin, Red Vermouth). The damn liquor bottles here have those anti-counterfeit stoppers so when I tried layering the gin it came out in a giant glug on to my spoon and ruined the attempt.
> 
> 
> Attachment 92656
> 
> Oh well, tasted good! Cheers y'all.



Cheers to you and hope all is good over there!

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Great for people who don't like beer or Ceasars!

----------


## 89coupe

> Great for people who don't like beer or Ceasars!



They are delicious, and I like beer and caesars.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have to tease you buddy. It's basically a law.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## Skrilla

Casa Noble and a splash of pineapple juice

----------


## Manhattan

> Onto 30 litres of Ring Pop



Are you drinking that all to yourself or having a raging kegger? One of my fav local brews. Super tasty tropical/pineapple flavors. I guess it would be the equivalent of 60 tall boys. Do you need to refrigerate the whole thing and how much for a whole keg?

----------


## ercchry

When you need a buzz with your buzz

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Are you drinking that all to yourself or having a raging kegger? One of my fav local brews. Super tasty tropical/pineapple flavors. I guess it would be the equivalent of 60 tall boys. Do you need to refrigerate the whole thing and how much for a whole keg?



I'm running 2 kegs at a time, I have an 18 litre keg of village blonde on the go as well for something lighter to drink.

I just let any friends/family have as much as they like if they're over, I bought a kit to run the kegs in an old freezer I have, slightly ghetto but I don't care, beer is so cheap Via kegs.

The 30 litres of Ring Pop was $150, so 5 bucks per litre of 7.2% tasty beer

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## dirtsniffer

> I'm running 2 kegs at a time, I have an 18 litre keg of village blonde on the go as well for something lighter to drink.
> 
> I just let any friends/family have as much as they like if they're over, I bought a kit to run the kegs in an old freezer I have, slightly ghetto but I don't care, beer is so cheap Via kegs.
> 
> The 30 litres of Ring Pop was $150, so 5 bucks per litre of 7.2% tasty beer



What did the setup cost originally?

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Rode it, then drank it

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> What did the setup cost originally?



I bought this kit from OBK - https://www.ontariobeerkegs.com/Dual...picnic-kit.htm

And should have bought a 10 lb com tank from them at the time, was a bit of a bitch to find one locally because covid, I set mine up in May.

And ~$50 for the Inkbird controller for kicking the freezer on and off. 

So $400-500 for the setup, had a freezer to use. Not fancy whatsoever but I don't care.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Thanks. Sounds amazing

----------


## davidI

Blind bourbon tasting. 

I'm going to do a double-blind elimination tasting before sharing the results but the first session really surprised me.

----------


## BavarianBeast

How can a pussy drink this without almost vomiting every time I take a sip? 

I’ve had it kicking around for a while and started to enjoy Jameson, but this just tastes like straight rubbing alcohol to me haha..It’s open now so I figure I should try and enjoy it at least... Probably sac religious to add some lemonade eh? Ha

----------


## ercchry

Id try room temp water... slowly add it till youre satisfied... if you chill it with ice you will for sure get more alcohol taste vs the flavour of the scotch

Also climatize your mouth by starting your initial sips towards the back of your tongue... the tastebuds on the tip are way more sensitive

----------


## ExtraSlow

Palomas. Fuck that's delicious, and the wife can drink them ridiculously strong. I better be careful or I'll have more kids soon.

Espolon reposado is helping.

----------


## killramos

> Palomas. Fuck that's delicious, and the wife can drink them ridiculously strong. I better be careful or I'll have more kids soon.
> 
> Espolon reposado is helping.



Hero among men

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Hero among men



Benefits of palomas: 
1) it sounds fancy, so you can serve it to your froo-froo friends like 
@89coupe
. 
2) it's not hard to make, so it's fine for camping/cabin etc. 
3) Tequila is great, everyone should drink more tequila.

----------


## ercchry

> Benefits of palomas: 
> 1) it sounds fancy, so you can serve it to your froo-froo friends like 
> @89coupe
> . 
> 2) it's not hard to make, so it's fine for camping/cabin etc. 
> 3) Tequila is great, everyone should drink more tequila.



I don’t think you did it right... should be cursing tequila the next morning  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I don’t think you did it right... should be cursing tequila the next morning



That only if you drink cuervo, which is barely tequila at all. 51% agave (shudders)............

----------


## ercchry

...and 49% rohypnol, but I found out the hard way that spans well past Cuervo into all cheap tequilas... never have I had as large of a gap in my memory than that night  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Hero among men



Looks like he already gave up on that micro "BBQ" and has been reduced to open flame...
#CovidTimes

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Looks like he already gave up on that micro "BBQ" and has been reduced to open flame...
> #CovidTimes



#2020 calls for adaptability. 

Thought I'd mention that intermittent fasting make the pre-lunch cheap beers extra effective. That's a win-win.

- - - Updated - - -




> ...and 49% rohypnol, but I found out the hard way that spans well past Cuervo into all cheap tequilas... never have I had as large of a gap in my memory than that night



Yeah, the cheapest rum/rye/vodka is pretty reasonable, but the cheapest tequila is brutal. Luckily decent stuff isn't too expensive. $45 gets you a very reasonable 100% agave bottle. Good enough for Palomas anyway.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Thanks Er, gave it a shot and I will stick to drinking beer haha.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

> 



Is that an even more hipster version of whiteclaw?

----------


## ExtraSlow

White claw is too cheap.

----------


## adam c

> Is that an even more hipster version of whiteclaw?



When a word is purposely misspelled, then automatically, yes

----------


## ExtraSlow

Beloved by Karen's everywhere. It's the alcohol version of "live laugh love".

----------


## Tik-Tok

If I didn't get so drunk last night, I would swear these didn't actually have alcohol in them. Now only if they were 99c each.

----------


## Disoblige

^^nice. Tempted to try even with all the sugar.

I was at Costco today and noticed Coors Original is now basically the same price as all the dosmetics. Makes sense as it is no where near Banquet taste and actually worse than all of them imo.

Then I had a urge to try Canadian again due to the new logo that looked pretty nice. Bought a 48 pack and the rest is history. Fucking tastes amazing on such a hot day, just like ice cold water  :Big Grin: .. better than piss water Coors Original x10.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Palomas are beauty. One of my go-tos when its this nice. Fuck ya this is a good weekend.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## beyond_ban

Coupes personal REMIX travel blog

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thee life of an influencer is tough.

----------


## adam c

Tried Nude Tequila Soda, -100/10 its terrible, tastes like tequila they mopped off the floor of a shitty distillery

----------


## firebane

These
https://rayzrscellar.ca/6c-Tail-Spin...67398100-1366/

and these
https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/435/226231/

Great for hot summer days

----------


## adam c

Those hard root beer give me a headache after one bottle

----------


## ercchry

Reminisced about the beverages consumed here... and the beads handed out... May one day you relive your full glory

... meanwhile beverage was 3 bottles of water (over 50kms), fuck humidity

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Tell me that's tequila....  :Love:

----------


## arcticcat522

> Reminisced about the beverages consumed here... and the beads handed out... May one day you relive your full glory
> 
> ... meanwhile beverage was 3 bottles of water (over 50kms), fuck humidity



My old stomping grounds....

----------


## 89coupe

> Tell me that's tequila....




Jungle Brewed
Doba Yej Mezcal, Campari, Lime, Pineapple, Sour Beer, Bitters

----------


## 89coupe

Ketel One Vodka, Aperitivo, passionfruit, lime, Fernet float

----------


## 89coupe

Not sure what it’s in it, asking my mixologist to make me creations.

----------


## killramos

Is that what the inside of the Asp-encoe club looks like?

----------


## 89coupe

> Is that what the inside of the Asp-encoe club looks like?



https://www.themackenzieroom.com/

----------


## you&me

I bet my wife would love some of those drinks.

----------


## 89coupe

> I bet my wife would love some of those drinks.




She made me 6 different creations last night. All had 2.5 to 3 ounces of alcohol in each one. 

They were all fantastic.

----------


## 88CRX

Been crushing these like a total degenerate. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Thee life of an influencer is tough.



The thread is startng to remind me those Instagram accounts where the girl is dragging some dude around everywhere.

----------


## The_Penguin

> When a word is purposely misspelled, then automatically, yes



Oh yeah, personal trigger.
Like Kanadian Kar Kare or Kalgary Kat Klinik. 
Can't recall some real examples, but these are Klose enough.

----------


## speedog

Pet peeves are here now?

----------


## 89coupe

Campo de Encanto pisco infused with chamomile, St Germain elderflower liqueur, fresh lemon, pear, egg white, absinthe mist

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Campo de Encanto pisco infused with chamomile, St Germain elderflower liqueur, fresh lemon, pear, egg white, absinthe mist



Sounds more like a potion - you casting spells on people? Was it at least delicious sorcery?

----------


## 89coupe

> Sounds more like a potion - you casting spells on people? Was it at least delicious sorcery?



It’s delicious 

I’m drinking every night, lol, on vacation. I could post all night, but would be too much haha

----------


## 89coupe

Upscale negroni

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 2002civic

nm

- - - Updated - - -




> Campo de Encanto pisco infused with chamomile, St Germain elderflower liqueur, fresh lemon, pear, egg white, absinthe mist



Does it come in mens?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Coupe with the cocktails, damn son! My buddy is the cocktail God at the Pac Rim in Vancouver, he's an artist. Love me some craft cocktails. 

When I'm out there I drink all fancy but at home
the only thing I'm drinking is my life away. I'll take whatever swill is in the well!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Coupe with the cocktails, damn son! My buddy is the cocktail God at the Pac Rim in Vancouver, he's an artist. Love me some craft cocktails. 
> 
> When I'm out there I drink all fancy but at home
> the only thing I'm drinking is my life away. I'll take whatever swill is in the well!



Pretty much. I love cocktails in a restaurant, but no way I'm keeping 20 different types of liquor at home to make the fancy shit.

----------


## Darkane

> Tried Nude Tequila Soda, -100/10 its terrible, tastes like tequila they mopped off the floor of a shitty distillery



Yep, been there. 5 cent highballs at the fox.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Tried Nude Tequila Soda, -100/10 its terrible, tastes like tequila they mopped off the floor of a shitty distillery



Nude Gin Soda in "lime" flavour tastes far more like Deep Woods Off than a drink should.
The lemon and berry flavours are pretty tolerable, but holy fuck bug spray in that lime one.

----------


## adam c

I still have 3 cans, I misplaced one can and the other I tried making a paloma, it was equally terrible

Anyone in the dirty SE wanting to try it let me know I'll leave it outside for you

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Easily a top five beer on earth, ever. It's weird because Phillips makes some real donkey piss, but this one... Fucks yeah!

----------


## speedog

> Easily a top five beer on earth, ever. It's weird because Phillips makes some real donkey piss, but this one... Fucks yeah!



Behold, he has spoken.

----------


## ercchry



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Behold, he has spoken.



You missed the capital H in "he".
Be better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Phillips is usually good. Will sample and report

----------


## firebane

> Easily a top five beer on earth, ever. It's weird because Phillips makes some real donkey piss, but this one... Fucks yeah!



Lol I am trying this by them

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Some peaty goodness

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Oh, Man... So peaty is actually described as "salty". I still quite like it, though.

^^A lot of people really lose their shit for that Unicorn. I think it's quite fine for what it is, but in saying that, it's not my bag by a long way.

----------


## firebane

> ^Oh, Man... So peaty is actually described as "salty". I still quite like it, though.
> 
> ^^A lot of people really lose their shit for that Unicorn. I think it's quite fine for what it is, but in saying that, it's not my bag by a long way.



Its not great but its good. Has a heavy citrus tone to it.

----------


## 89coupe

> Coupe with the cocktails, damn son! My buddy is the cocktail God at the Pac Rim in Vancouver, he's an artist. Love me some craft cocktails. 
> 
> When I'm out there I drink all fancy but at home
> the only thing I'm drinking is my life away. I'll take whatever swill is in the well!



When Im out eating or at a nice bar, I always order cocktails. If its a good mixologist, Ill let him or her just make me creations. 

While I was in Vancouver we walked over to www.bartholomewbar.com and enjoyed one off creations all night.

Super cool place in Yaletown. I dont mind spending money on good food and drink. Life is too short.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When Im out eating or at a nice bar, I always order cocktails. If its a good mixologist, Ill let him or her just make me creations. 
> 
> While I was in Vancouver we walked over to www.bartholomewbar.com and enjoyed one off creations all night.
> 
> Super cool place in Yaletown. I dont mind spending money on good food and drink. Life is too short.



Agreed. Give him a base liquor and see what happens, always a treat. Eating/drinking is where way too much of my money goes but who cares.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Is that what you call a bartender without triggering them these days? Mixologist? 

Whatever it was, was good! Quails gate

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## adam c

Good ol fashioned h2o

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Palomas by the gallon

----------


## tirebob

Fuck, Friday night at the neighbours I killed a few Moscow Mules, and entire bottle of red wine to myself plus a third of a bottle of Auchentoshan three wood to finish off the evening...

It is Sunday and I still feel like garbage.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## adam c

Wine is the only drink where I can get a hangover while I drink it

----------


## adam c

Enjoying a long weekend before the next long weekend

----------


## ercchry

I mean... I don’t love it. Promises were made, it fell short, not sure why I expected different from a small town LCBO... but at least it’s refreshing after a random 20min long storm comes through, ruining a perfect 26C day, bumping up the humidity and knocking out the power... reminds me why Honda put all that effort in to the quiet generators, but fuck me if this old girl didn’t fire up first pull, stale gas, no choke and just keeps ticking... for 30 god damn years

----------


## arcticcat522

> I mean... I don’t love it. Promises were made, it fell short, not sure why I expected different from a small town LCBO... but at least it’s refreshing after a random 20min long storm comes through, ruining a perfect 26C day, bumping up the humidity and knocking out the power... reminds me why Honda put all that effort in to the quiet generators, but fuck me if this old girl didn’t fire up first pull, stale gas, no choke and just keeps ticking... for 30 god damn years



Bala isn't known for their wine conesourirs. On the plus side, it's not in a box

----------


## ercchry

> Bala isn't known for their wine conesourirs. On the plus side, it's not in a box



No, no... Macteir  :ROFL!: 

But there was one selection where she said “well this one sells better here, and this one sells better in Bala” ... and I picked the Bala one  :ROFL!:

----------


## arcticcat522

> No, no... Macteir 
> 
> But there was one selection where she said “well this one sells better here, and this one sells better in Bala” ... and I picked the Bala one



Oh my....Macteir. I'm glad you made it out. I am intrigued by the Matter selection now though

----------


## ercchry

Oh Jesus... me too, some yocal came in, the poor old ladies were like “sir, do you have a mask” ... “when hell freezes...” he proceeds to the beer cooler (which honestly is my favourite part of that store, it’s like a real liquor store) comes out, “blah, blah :old fuck local bs:” these ladies take it in stride...  :ROFL!:

----------


## tirebob

Enjoying some Meadjito’s on the deck while smoking up some beef ribs for dinner!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Steigl radlers while I fix some dudes boat.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Steigl radlers while I fix some dudes boat.



Is that what the kids are calling it these days? You could just say you're ordering Chinese.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Sugary goodness

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is that what the kids are calling it these days? You could just say you're ordering Chinese.



I wouldn't be coy, that's a young man's game.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Saturation NESA

----------


## jacky4566

If your lazy like me. Fresca and Tequila make a quote margarita.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

A decent lager, picked up 2 packs of Moosehead earlier today for vacation next week

----------


## roopi

> If your lazy like me. Fresca and Tequila make a quote margarita.



Squeeze half a lime into that.

----------


## killramos

I’ve drank some beer today at the lake. This is the current beer post dinner. Prior to my later beers while I pretend to try and catch fish.

Is that worthy of a post in the drinking thread?

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ercchry

Found this gem in the back of the cupboard, matching glassware too for the perfect old, old fashioned

----------


## ExtraSlow

Palomas. Can't stop, won't switch.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

On sale at Costco

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



That's hot garbage. Try lying to yourself and tell me I'm wrong. Tastes like gin + a chemical... Such as one that makes it purple but switches to magenta when any acid (soda) is mixed. So disappoint.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like gimmicky British shit, but not weird colours. So conflicted.

----------


## 89coupe

> That's hot garbage. Try lying to yourself and tell me I'm wrong. Tastes like gin + a chemical... Such as one that makes it purple but switches to magenta when any acid (soda) is mixed. So disappoint.



Tasted fine to me.

I’m doing, 2 shots gin, 1 ounce simple syrup, 1 ounce lemon juice.

Delicious

Slightly floral but decent.

----------


## killramos

Well this ain’t the cheap beer thread, but a worthy edition.

$17 for 15 pack at Crowfoot. 

Needs to be quite cold, but not the worst cheap beer for sure

----------


## Buster

> Well this ain’t the cheap beer thread, but a worthy edition.
> 
> $17 for 15 pack at Crowfoot. 
> 
> Needs to be quite cold, but not the worst cheap beer for sure



that mirror setup is multi-functional

- - - Updated - - -




> 



That mirror triggered my Trypophobia

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ercchry

Not a bad spot to drink some wine

----------


## killramos

And i thought coupes drinking photos were gay

Did he say yes?

----------


## bjstare

> And i thought coupe’s drinking photos were gay
> 
> Did he say yes?



Must spread rep.

----------


## Disoblige

Don't be jelly killramos. You and ExtraSlow weren't serious.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm casual with all my boyfriends. It's not my fault they fall in love . . .

----------


## Toilet_X

> I'm casual with all my boyfriends. It's not my fault they fall in love . . .



Aint THAt the truth  :Love:

----------


## Disoblige

Starting with this on the main card tonight

----------


## tirebob

Be warned... A couple of bottles of mead and you will be sleeping around the fire by 6:00pm... haha!

----------


## Disoblige



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

I like drinks that are something and something.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Titos is the best. Too bad liquor is so damn expensive here

----------


## beyond_ban

Vodka slimes ferda bois.

----------


## birdman86

Forgot that I got the recipe for Construction Blues from that french restaurant where Melrose used to be. 10/10 worth a try on a warm day:

1.5 oz bourbon
1/4 oz cointreau
1/4 oz peach liquor
1/4 oz lemon juice
Splash of simple syrup
Shake and pour over ice

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ExtraSlow

Giving thanks with Hawktail brewing

----------


## killramos

Surprisingly passable weather and a passable beer

----------


## ExtraSlow

Beauty weather.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## roopi

.

----------


## killramos

TIL people actually buy Samsung tablets.

----------


## roopi

It was the Samsung tablet or drink pilsner. I feel like i made the right choice.

----------


## Disoblige

> It was the Samsung tablet or drink pilsner. I feel like i made the right choice.



LMAO. nicely done.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Cheers everyone. Happy Thankstaking.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

C-c-c-combo breaker.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If coupe can post fancy name brand non-alcoholic beverages then so can I.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow, getting amped up bro?

----------


## 89coupe

> Wow, getting amped up bro?



Just completed a new build, so I’m celebrating.

Turned out amazing!

https://realtybybrad.com/mylistings....m-2x8.93128120

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice bud. I like the looks of that place. Congratulations. 
I'm still on the Hawk Tail Brewing. The Rye Milk Stout is delicious.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I learned that getting a 30 litre keg of 7% beer is too much, couple pints and feeling way too good. Took too long to drink.

So just tapped into a 20 litre keg of Super Saturation yesterday, more manageable and one of my favorite beers.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Nice place. Too bad it is North of 12th Ave which is infinitely worse than West of 85th St.

----------


## davidI

I'm sorry, we've had to interrupt this Sober October for the #3 and #4 best Estonian Beers according to RateBeer.com:

Pohjala CocoBanger (12.5% ABV Imperial Stout with Coconut and Costa Rican Caturra Coffee) and Pojala Cellar Series Oo XO Cognac BA (11.5% ABV Baltic Porter aged in Cognac Barrels).

----------


## 89coupe

Seems appropriate for this cold winter night.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Just completed a new build, so I’m celebrating.
> 
> Turned out amazing!
> 
> https://realtybybrad.com/mylistings....m-2x8.93128120



damn.. I was just looking at this listing an hour ago and thought.. what a nice design! I should write down the address or take screen shots so if we ever build our own place we can draw inspirations from it. 

Back on topic, having a Lagavulin 10yo right now. Was having a Glendronach 2008 PX cask earlier.

----------


## davidI

> Back on topic, having a Lagavulin 10yo right now. Was having a Glendronach 2008 PX cask earlier.



What are your thoughts on them both?

----------


## BavarianBeast

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

"storing"? You mean parking.

----------


## killramos

> Nothing 
> 
> But my wife was coming home from groceries and hit what she thought was some boulders on the side of the road when oncoming traffic that was oppositions. 
> 
> Wife hit parked car and did a number to our truck. While I know we are likely at fault, does anyone know rules around storing cars on public roads?
> 
> I honestly cant blame my wife. It was pitch black and the oncoming traffic was blinding. 
> .



If this occurred in Calgary (I have no idea where you live these days) Theoretically you cap at 72Hours parking on a public street in Calgary unless you have a permit that says otherwise.

That said, I dont think that changes fault in that accident.

Time to go truck shopping! Maybe get a TRX this time?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Nothing 
> 
> But my wife was coming home from groceries and hit what she thought was some boulders on the side of the road when oncoming traffic that was oppositions. 
> 
> Wife hit parked car and did a number to our truck. While I know we are likely at fault, does anyone know rules around storing cars on public roads?
> 
> I honestly cant blame my wife. It was pitch black and the oncoming traffic was blinding. 
> .



If that vehicle she hit was pulled over for ducks, that negligent operator will end up in jail and you can sue for another R8 or maybe even a Huracan.

----------


## BavarianBeast

My bad did not mean to post in this sub. 

All good, thanks.

No TRX for me. Not sure how I’d feel getting into one after a muddy day mountain biking or after dressing an animal, haha!

----------


## ercchry

Gud pairing...

And ya 
@killramos
 order that steak, won’t be disappointed

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that the holy grail on your table bro?

----------


## ercchry

> Is that the holy grail on your table bro?



The Lady really loves home sense... whatever makes her happy  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't lie, you bought that against her suggestion. 
Anyway, good looking meat.

----------


## killramos

> Attachment 94870
> 
> Gud pairing...
> 
> And ya 
> @killramos
>  order that steak, wont be disappointed



Did you sear that steak?

----------


## ercchry

^^^ brisket fat in cast iron, fresh thyme. Finished with miso butter on top




> Don't lie, you bought that against her suggestion. 
> Anyway, good looking meat.



Tbh i wasn’t even sure wtf that was till you made me look. two candles and some sort of plant on a useless coke mirror (has a lip in it, how are you supposed to get a good run at a line with a lip around it??)

----------


## killramos

You need a new camera for sure. I swear that looks straight out of the bag with a pile of butter on it

----------


## ercchry

> You need a new camera for sure. I swear that looks straight out of the bag with a pile of butter on it



Ya the miso is taking away from the seat for sure. That’s the “good” phone  :ROFL!:  ... iPhone 8 with intact lens  :ROFL!:

----------


## brucebanner

Cup of red rose tea.

Wait, am I doing this right?

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

K-bro!

----------


## SKR

Classing up the joint.

----------


## killramos

> Classing up the joint.



I can taste the bile from here

----------


## SKR

> I can taste the bile from here



Their rye is quite a bit different from regular Jack Daniel's. I'm sure it's still a long way from the best though. I just wanted to get in on the douchey pics.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wait, you bought rye, but you went to Tennessee rye? You do know what part of the world is literally world famous for rye, right?

----------


## SKR

I've always liked Jack Daniel's and wanted to see what their take on rye was. Since then I've grown fond of it.

----------


## killramos

> Their rye is quite a bit different from regular Jack Daniel's. I'm sure it's still a long way from the best though. I just wanted to get in on the douchey pics.



It’s actually the red solo cup that does me in  :Barf: 




> Wait, you bought rye, but you went to Tennessee rye? You do know what part of the world is literally world famous for rye, right?



Was thinking the same thing! JD probably buys it from us haha

----------


## SKR

> It’s actually the red solo cup that does me in



My dishwasher is broken.

----------


## killramos

Wife under the weather eh? Too bad

Wish her the best from me.

----------


## SKR

I'm way, way too ugly to have a wife.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I can taste the bile from here



What's the bile taste like?
*asking for SKR

----------


## killramos

> What's the bile taste like?
> *asking for SKR



Um. Bile mostly

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Lex350

Drinking nothing for the next 45 days. Doing the F45 challenge with no drinking for 45 days. Hope to lose a minimum of 15 pounds. One week in and down 5.8 pounds!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Drinking nothing for the next 45 days. Doing the F45 challenge with no drinking for 45 days. Hope to lose a minimum of 15 pounds. One week in and down 5.8 pounds!!



Good luck brother.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Wait, you bought rye, but you went to Tennessee rye? You do know what part of the world is literally world famous for rye, right?



I was in Tennessee a decade ago and asked for a rye. The bartender had no fucking idea what I was talking about. It's hilarious that JD offers it now.

----------


## SKR

> I was in Tennessee a decade ago and asked for a rye. The bartender had no fucking idea what I was talking about. It's hilarious that JD offers it now.



That's probably what tipped them off to the demand.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

A cold, bitter glass of bronze medal.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> A cold, bitter glass of bronze medal.



LoL! But don't forget:



I got that weighing on _my_ head!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I wish "No Fear" was still a thing. They could have been all over the US election and the anti-maskers and made BANK.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Sold out in under 3 hours. I missed out.  :Frown:

----------


## Disoblige

That is neat bottle, not gonna lie.
I may have bought that if I saw it  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

I feel like if Tesla asked people to donate to them a silly amount of people would just do it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I feel like if Tesla asked people to donate to them a silly amount of people would just do it.



#JimmyWales from WikiOpiniona asks for money every 15 minutes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Flor de Cana while I watch the grand caribou opry broadcast.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Tequila and spritz up!

----------


## revelations

> I wish "No Fear" was still a thing. They could have been all over the US election and the anti-maskers and made BANK.



https://www.amazon.ca/Banosin-Generi...4806913&sr=8-5

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Tequila and spritz up!



I forget if I've said this before, but I fuckin love tequila & Sprite, but ordering it at a bar is hilarious. They look at you like you just ordered a gin & buttermilk.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tequila sprite and a big splash of whatever tropical juice is fan-fucking-tastic. I just happen to be out of juice.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Golden Hour from Cabin, tasty Belgian blond that doesn't taste like 7.2%

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Tequila sprite and a big splash of whatever tropical juice is fan-fucking-tastic. I just happen to be out of juice.



* and out of Sprite.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I am drinking Okanagan Spring 1516 beer. 
It's infuriating that it's so expensive here, but I figure it's a weekend treat.
Yesterday I had a lot of too many things. I can report that the Argentinean red wine that's currently half price at Co-Op is just ok. I was hoping it would be good and return for a case of it, but - no.
I also tried the new Prairie Pride from Tool Shed. It's ok, but nothing to get too excited about. It's like a subdued Hoegaarden.

----------


## 89coupe

Gotta try both.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I can report that the Argentinean red wine that's currently half price at Co-Op is just ok.



Should have picked up the petite petit or the la storia merlot. Bith on sale for about $20

----------


## Disoblige

I'm starting early! Off all week  :ROFL!: 
First one.. the 12.

----------


## ercchry

Oaxaca Old Fashioned... no agave syrup so had to sub in honey... almost out of Cabo, will be switching to the good stuff soon

----------


## adam c

Interesting, what’s the recipe for that?

Picked up a case of Heineken for the evening/tomorrow

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like mezcal.

----------


## ercchry

> Interesting, what’s the recipe for that?
> 
> Picked up a case of Heineken for the evening/tomorrow



https://imbibemagazine.com/recipe/oa...hioned-recipe/

...but with the ingredients above (milk tiger version... miss them  :Cry:  ) vine arts has everything

----------


## killramos

Still not as good as banquet. But I’m a simple man.

----------


## ercchry

Well so much for switching to the good stuff... shithead brother must of drank it when he was dog sitting... jut an empty bottle in the cabinet... fucker

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Watching The Golden Child and sipping on some anCnoc Stack

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## dirtsniffer

Maybe not the best choice given the holiday tomorow

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Maybe not the best choice given the holiday tomorow



But almost always the best choice. So very incredible.

----------


## Disoblige

> Still not as good as banquet. But I’m a simple man.



I like Canadian stubbies more than any Coors Original.
I wish every beer came in a stubbie.

----------


## ercchry

Let this breath for a minute... 2yr anniversary dinner, see what else I find worthy in the wine fridge after

----------


## BavarianBeast

Fried up some spaghetti in olive oil, put sugar and salt on it and am washing it down with Sapporo. So good.

----------


## macman64

A home brew kolsch currently!

----------


## davidI

> Let this breath for a minute... 2yr anniversary dinner, see what else I find worthy in the wine fridge after



Nice. Faustinos are one of my 'go-tos' in Spain (although I prefer Ribera over Rioja).

----------


## killramos

New Bar for the basement to help enable bad habits.

Got some tweaking to do on setup and find what box the rest of my stemware is in but this is much much better than the closet it was in before.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've decided I hate stemware. Converting to stemless wine glasses is on my to-do list.

----------


## killramos

I think both have their place. My stemless are in the kitchen for day to day use.

Nice to have stemware for when guests are around.

I used to have a much bigger bar so I need to be thriftier in this one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oh, I don't invite people over, so that really simplifies things.

----------


## ercchry

I like the sound of smashing riedel stemware... unfortunately only have one left though... whatever the hell these other glasses are just don’t do it for me. Way too strong

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... but this is much much better than the closet it was in before.



Congrats on coming out of the closet!

----------


## ercchry

Hot tub time

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I've decided I hate stemware. Converting to stemless wine glasses is on my to-do list.



I agree. I pour my juice boxes into the plastic stemless. Best ever.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I agree. I pour my juice boxes into the plastic stemless. Best ever.



No, you don't. 


LoL!!!!

----------


## tirebob

Anyone looking for Irish Cream for Christmas, Minhas has a sale right not for $14.99 for the 750ml bottles... Cheap as chips for making coffee!

----------


## roopi

> Anyone looking for Irish Cream for Christmas, Minhas has a sale right not for $14.99 for the 750ml bottles... Cheap as chips for making coffee!



Kings Cross Cream Liqueur is $33.99 regular price (usually on sale for less) at Superstore for the 1.75 liter. Haven't tried either one but I always notice it there.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## adam c

No instagram shots here, just what it is

----------


## ExtraSlow

Asahi super dry, rhe beer for all seasons. Japanese night at my house.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

1516 from Okanagan Spring.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Eagle rare from Buffalo Trace. A gift. Haven't cracked it yet.

----------


## killramos

Best thing about this thread. Is it definitely makes me feel better about my alcoholism.

----------


## tirebob

> Best thing about this thread. Is it definitely makes me feel better about my alcoholism.



It’s really only a problem if you don’t like it.

----------


## speedog

Straight up Calgary tap water in a 30+ year old plastic Mac's coffee cup that the logo has wore off of.

O

----------


## killramos

> It’s really only a problem if you don’t like it.



I never said the word problem

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Enjoyed a rumnog this evening, first of many to come this month.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Eagle rare from Buffalo Trace. A gift. Haven't cracked it yet.



Cracked it. Tasty. No insta-worth pics of the sippy cup.

----------


## ercchry

Forgot we had this... caps off a nice meal perfectly!

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Disoblige

Beautiful fucking day.

Going to enjoy these today and into tomorrow.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Beautiful fucking day.
> 
> Going to enjoy these today and into tomorrow.



Tell me more! I've not had either of those.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

My favorite bourbon sub-$70. Hard to find right now in Calgary

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My favorite bourbon sub-$70. Hard to find right now in Calgary



The Eagle Rare? I got very sloppy on that last night and finished the bottle. Good stuff, but clearly I need a babysitter.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Straight up Calgary tap water in a 30+ year old plastic Mac's coffee cup that the logo has wore off of.



Get help.

- - - Updated - - -




> Attachment 95640



With Coke? Ouch.

----------


## 89coupe

> Get help.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> With Coke? Ouch.



I ran out of regular Crown haha

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## roopi

> Tell me more! I've not had either of those.



Get yourself the chestnut it's great. I look forward to it every winter.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Get yourself the chestnut it's great. I look forward to it every winter.



I forgot to mention that I just bought the Glenmorangie-10 in its Xmas 1L size at Costco for the same $50 they normally sell the regular bottle for.
Man, that's a nice smooth sip for those who aren't looking for peat!

----------


## roopi

Yep the Glenmorangie 10 is the best value out there. Xmas size or regular.

----------


## Manhattan

> * Conservative backbencher is aiming to open the floodgates on cross-country booze shipments, drafting legislation that offers a workaround to interprovincial trade barriers.
> 
> MP Dan Albas tabled a private member's bill Tuesday that would allow Canada Post to offer direct-to-consumer sales of out-of-province beer, wine and hard liquor from coast to coast to coast.*





https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/mp...170621689.html

Will be keeping a close eye on this. Not so great for local brewers but I think we have enough well established ones already that will do just fine. Looking forward to buying imported craft beers without paying the ridiculous tax on them. Not sure if they only tax imported beers in Alberta or all forms of booze.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Craigalachie, one of the many Scottish places named after somewhere along the rail line.

----------


## SJW



----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## roopi



----------


## bjstare

> 



Same. No rocks in my glass though.

----------


## Disoblige

> Tell me more! I've not had either of those.



 
@ThePenIsMightier
 sorry just saw this.
The Chestnut ale is a nice one to cozy up with the fire with. Semi-sweet with chocolate hints. I don't know why they call it chestnut ale? Tastes like a vanilla chocolatey amber. Pretty good for Christmas time I tell ya.

As for the Big Rock citradelic, I really like this. Did not expect this from Big Rock and wish I can find a 12 pack of this. 6%, good tasting IPA if you're into clean hoppy taste. I am grabbing a couple more for the holidays. It's my favorite thing to drink right now, especially with BBQ.

----------


## davidI

A nice affordable Islay dram - I don't have a Glencairn in Istanbul but a Turkish tea cup makes a pretty darn good alternative.

----------


## BavarianBeast

9/10 for a sour.

Still on the hunt for La Folie (10/10) without ordering.

https://drizly.com/beer/ale/sour-ale...a-folie/p10553

----------


## killramos

Did I pose this right?

----------


## roopi

Ice cube should have been centered in the glass.

----------


## BavarianBeast

You need to boil your water and then freeze my man. Get that crystal orb look. Cmon, are you even trying!



One damn good soda!

----------


## killramos

Haha my ice game was definitely lazy on this ball I will admit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You need to boil your water and then freeze my man. Get that crystal orb look. Cmon, are you even trying!
> 
> 
> 
> One damn good soda!



It might be good?

LoL.

----------


## killramos

Still have cloudy ice, have a stack of precursors to use.

This time in old fashioned form, smoky pear bitters hold the fruit.

Made with Whistling Andy straight bourbon from just across the border in Montana.

----------


## lasimmon

> Still have cloudy ice, have a stack of precursors to use.
> 
> This time in old fashioned form, smoky pear bitters hold the fruit.
> 
> Made with Whistling Andy straight bourbon from just across the border in Montana.



That sounds fantastic!

----------


## killramos

Shockingly refreshing! 

And easy as piss, the icebirg takes a few minutes to press so plenty of time to do any other drink steps.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ercchry



----------


## ExtraSlow

Festive.

----------


## killramos

I got some hipster pack of local beers from work for a holiday gift basket. In it was something labelled “Hopped Cider”.

Fuck that was disgusting.

No picture necessary.

- - - Updated - - -




> Festive.



I approve

----------


## ExtraSlow

kraken isn't my favourite rum., but it's a quality optin.

----------


## ercchry



----------


## ExtraSlow

fahr is excellent.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Yep. I had several Fahr Copper recently since they were on sale about a week ago and it seems better than the last ones I had.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

Was not joking when I said I could use a liquor run...

----------


## Buster

> Was not joking when I said I could use a liquor run...



You want me to have one of my people drop a bottle of something off for you?

----------


## killramos

> You want me to have one of my people drop a bottle of something off for you?





Maybe. My bar is all the way over there.

Does your guy do white glove room of choice delivery?

----------


## Buster

> Maybe. My bar is all the way over there.
> 
> Does your guy do white glove room of choice delivery?



She'll wear any gloves you want in any room you want for the right price.

Say, is your wife home or out shopping?

----------


## killramos

> She'll wear any gloves you want in any room you want for the right price.
> 
> Say, is your wife home or out shopping?



Does she charge extra if she’s here?

----------


## Kjonus

> 



Skip the Coke you're ruining it, you can drink that on the rocks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Skip the Coke you're ruining it, you can drink that on the rocks.



No he really cant. 

Also, more eggnog around here. Festive as fuck.

----------


## ercchry

> No he really cant. 
> 
> Also, more eggnog around here. Festive as fuck.



Fuck! I keep forgetting to get more rum... plenty of egg nog... not sure what to substitute it for, rye? But I only have northern harvest crown and a 20yr AB premium... god damn first world problems  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Fuck! I keep forgetting to get more rum... plenty of egg nog... not sure what to substitute it for, rye? But I only have northern harvest crown and a 20yr AB premium... god damn first world problems



Bourbon. Bourbon and Eggnog is nectar of the gods

----------


## ercchry

> Bourbon. Bourbon and Eggnog is nectar of the gods



Jesus! That’s the one. Thanks haha, bear face bottle gonna get drained... guess technically not bourbon, but close enough

Edit: subbed in some monogram grinds instead of nutmeg to complement the bitters... it works

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't like eggnog by itself, but as a flavoring for alcohol it's top notch.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

My egg nog went bad prematurely and I had to pour out two perfectly good rum drinks because of it.
I blame Parallel 49.

----------


## ercchry

> 



It’s a Tuesday sir

----------


## 89coupe

> It’s a Tuesday sir



It’s the holidays lol

I’m done for the year.

----------


## Buster

> My egg nog went bad prematurely and I had to pour out two perfectly good rum drinks because of it.
> I blame Parallel 49.



Piss-49* would probably put it in a can and sell it to millennials.




*I have never had their beer, but I trust your judgement in all things.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It’s a Tuesday sir



I want you to take that bad attitude and punt it right out the fucking window good sir. I know you and I know you can do better and be better and I expect more from you in 2021, so govern yourself accordingly.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I want you to take that bad attitude and punt it right out the fucking window good sir. I know you and I know you can do better and be better and I expect more from you in 2021, so govern yourself accordingly.



I accidentally drank so fucking much Glenmorangie last night that I'm _still_ a little hungover.
The combo of cancelled daycare and the snowfuckalypse did not shine favorably on my poor judgement.
Nonetheless, I get knocked down.
But I get up again.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Thought it was a new pair of adidas in the closet, turned out to be this

----------


## 89coupe

> Thought it was a new pair of adidas in the closet, turned out to be this



I hope you chilled it before pouring

----------


## roopi

I prefer to let it breathe for 48 hours

----------


## killramos

> I hope you chilled it before pouring



Nothing a few ice cubes can’t solve

----------


## ercchry

I heard this can only be enjoyed topless on a boat

----------


## killramos

> I heard this can only be enjoyed topless on a boat



I generally prefer you keep your clothes on, and stay off my boat.

----------


## ercchry

> I generally prefer you keep your clothes on, and stay off my boat.



How about 
@max_boost
 can he come?

----------


## killramos

> How about 
> @max_boost
>  can he come?



I can’t say I have ever had Chinese food on a boat, so yea he’s in

----------


## BavarianBeast

Everyone here is welcome to drink Dom topless on my boat. 

It’s only a boat lift right now though, but maybe one day I’ll decide a boat has utility and park something in it.

----------


## killramos

Can I park my boat in your slip?

----------


## BavarianBeast

You bet you can. 

PM me and I’ll give you 3 months free if your on Okaganan.

----------


## ercchry

So much nog to drink before tomorrow’s expiry.... is nog + hot tub a bad idea? I feel like that’s a bad idea, do I drink beer instead? I only have sours though, so that’s probably a bad idea to follow up with nog as well... god damn life is rough

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fucking get at it. Stop overthinking.

----------


## killramos

> So much nog to drink before tomorrow’s expiry.... is nog + hot tub a bad idea? I feel like that’s a bad idea, do I drink beer instead? I only have sours though, so that’s probably a bad idea to follow up with nog as well... god damn life is rough



Just up booze % of the drinks just in case.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Disoblige

> Nothing a few ice cubes can’t solve






> I heard this can only be enjoyed topless on a boat



lololol.

----------


## lasimmon



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Starting off with a bit of this so I don't go overboard on it later in the night

----------


## Buster

> Starting off with a bit of this so I don't go overboard on it later in the night



Looks like it will be followed by some Costco salami and a snuggle with a girl.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Looks like it will be followed by some Costco salami and a snuggle with a girl.



Albeit short lived! Smelly smokey scotch drinking, garlic bastard!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Lol good eye. Full of meat and cheese now, smokey scotch went nicely with it... The woman might disagree later tonight  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Finally got me some eggnog for the season.

----------


## roopi

@killramos
 eggnog and bourbon go well together? I do like that bourbon and its a great price at Costco.



Starting with this for dinner. Ignore the sloppy camera work. Chestnut ales started early today.

----------


## killramos

I much prefer eggnog and bourbon versus rum actually. Really complementary.

----------


## adam c

Having some Heineken, and some caesars not mixed though... might have some tequila, and Moscow mules later

Watching 1988 classic Scrooged with my eldest and my wife

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eggnog goes great with most brown liquors, but the secret is to use very little eggnog. It's a flavoring, not the main event.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Finally got me some eggnog for the season.



I've heard many people don't have the proper glassware, and that's fine...

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

> I've heard many people don't have the proper glassware, and that's fine...



Well I know which glassware I prefer, but I’ll kill for a good stogie right now.

----------


## 89coupe

All this rum & eggnog

Mine is with Bumbu

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Well I know which glassware I prefer, but Ill kill for a good stogie right now.



I'm finally running short and Cigar Chief is sold out of so, so many Cubans!

----------


## Buster

> Eggnog goes great with most brown liquors, but the secret is to use very little eggnog. It's a flavoring, not the main event.



That sounds like a good idea

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I've heard rootbeer goes well in rumnogs, haven't tried it yet though

----------


## bjstare

> Looks like it will be followed by some Costco salami and a snuggle with a girl.



Remarkably similar to my night.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> 



I love Amarones but am slightly insulted that you don't have flat ceiling in Aspen land.

----------


## 89coupe

> I love Amarones but am slightly insulted that you don't have flat ceiling in Aspen land.



Just a humble home.  :dunno:

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!: 

Thanks, I really needed that.

----------


## Disoblige

my favorite local brewery.

eighty eight offerings are delicious

----------


## ExtraSlow

Half hitch red and big rock warthog today. Have had a lot of driving around to do the last few days. Hung up the keys at noon and am hitting the beers.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Football, WJ’s, leftovers. It’s a beer kinda day

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Phillips Blue Buck and Fahr Copper.
Got some Eau Claire Gin as a gift, yesterday. Likely some mistake gin, later.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Phillips Blue Buck and Fahr Copper.
> Got some Eau Claire Gin as a gift, yesterday. Likely sooner mistake gin, later.



That's a njce little combination brah.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's the end of the world as we know it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's the end of the world as we know it.



Holy shit, be careful with that!
It's like Canadian Delirium Tremens but worse because it comes in a huge bottle.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Better.

- - - Updated - - -

And yes. It's a danger mouse for sure. I like the danger.

----------


## SKR

I know this thread is for alcohol, but cranberry juice and Sprite mixed half and half is a great thing to have. My grandparents used to drink that all the time and I forgot about it until the other day.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> It's the end of the world as we know it.



The only good thing to come out of that shit hole province.



Bourbon negroni. Has some french name but again, fuckem

----------


## davidI

> The only good thing to come out of that shit hole province.
> 
> Bourbon negroni. Has some french name but again, fuckem



Negroni is actually Italian. Great documentary on it here (by a Swede but parts are in English and the rest has sub-titles): https://youtu.be/Kw7OlNs9QOA

I'd also say that the women that come out of Quebec are worthy of a mention.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Yea definitely! Fuck them too hahaha. 

The bourbon negroni is called a boulevadier, made for an american who lived in Paris or something. I don't mind a negroni, but with bourbon it's damn good. 

Anyone have other simple bourbon cocktails?

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Yea definitely! Fuck them too hahaha. 
> 
> The bourbon negroni is called a boulevadier, made for an american who lived in Paris or something. I don't mind a negroni, but with bourbon it's damn good. 
> 
> Anyone have other simple bourbon cocktails?



Pour good bourbon in glass, add drop of water, that is all

----------


## sabad66



----------


## bjstare

> Pour good bourbon in glass, add drop of water, that is all



I like this one best without the water.

----------


## killramos

You fancy bastards and your glasses

----------


## davidI

> The bourbon negroni is called a boulevadier, made for an american who lived in Paris or something. I don't mind a negroni, but with bourbon it's damn good.



I didn't see you mention Bourbon before. Either I missed it or you edited it after.

The Boulevardier was created by Erskine Gwynne, the publisher of “Boulevardier,” a magazine for expats living in Paris during the 1920s so yea, kind of French I guess.

Other good Bourbon cocktails include Manhattan, Julep, and Old Fashioned, though for quality bourbon I prefer it neat or over a bit of ice in summer.

----------


## SKR

What's the right way to drink this slop? Straight isn't the answer, and I think it would ruin a glass of Coke. I got it for Christmas so I'd like to figure out how to enjoy it.

----------


## davidI

> What's the right way to drink this slop? Straight isn't the answer, and I think it would ruin a glass of Coke. I got it for Christmas so I'd like to figure out how to enjoy it.



I'd enjoy it neat or on the rocks but if that's not your style then perhaps an Old Fashioned or Manhattan.

(I just had a Manhattan with Crown Royal and Yzaguirre Vermut Rojo Reserva and Angostina Bitters - pretty nice but I need to order some more rye-forward whiskies in February after my dry-January).

----------


## SKR

> I'd enjoy it neat or on the rocks but if that's not your style then perhaps an Old Fashioned or Manhattan.
> 
> (I just had a Manhattan with Crown Royal and Yzaguirre Vermut Rojo Reserva and Angostina Bitters - pretty nice but I need to order some more rye-forward whiskies in February after my dry-January).



I wouldn't know how to explain it, but it just has such a sharp, intrusive smell and taste to it. It tastes how I imagine rubbing alcohol tastes. I think it needs to be heavily diluted, or mixed with something that knocks the sharp edges off.

----------


## ercchry

If one must mix rye with something... Ginger Ale>coke... or egg nog, tis is indeed the season

----------


## ercchry

Testing the new clear ice cubes, very difficult to capture

----------


## roopi

I can see them clearly.

----------


## SKR

> If one must mix rye with something... Ginger Ale>coke...



I used to think that way too back when I was young and full of dreams.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## davidI

> I wouldn't know how to explain it, but it just has such a sharp, intrusive smell and taste to it. It tastes how I imagine rubbing alcohol tastes. I think it needs to be heavily diluted, or mixed with something that knocks the sharp edges off.



It's probably the base spirit. I haven't tried that Pendleton myself, but sometimes with Canadian grain whiskies it sounds like letting it oxidize can really enhance the flavour. 

Take off the cap and leave it in the sun for a few hours and then try it again. Also helps to get the fill below the neck of the bottle so there's more surface area in contact with the air.

----------


## mr2mike

> Testing the new clear ice cubes, very difficult to capture



Clear cubes, fully covered by fluid, you can't see them in your drink. Makes you look like an alcoholic with your glass totally full. 
Also only use short glasses for the ice balls or you risk cracking a tooth. Haha

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Clear cubes, fully covered by fluid, you can't see them in your drink. Makes you look like an alcoholic with your glass totally full. 
> Also only use short glasses for the ice balls or you risk cracking a tooth. Haha



I'm no Archimedes, but something doesn't sound right about that.

----------


## mr2mike

I'll post a picture when I get into the sauce and clear ice cubes tonight.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast

Enjoying a quiet NYE

----------


## killramos

Found this swill lying around, what kind of ice cubes should I be using?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Found this swill lying around, what kind of ice cubes should I be using?



Make sure to pronounce it correctly, to add cred.
_MowAy_ because it's French.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Found this swill lying around, what kind of ice cubes should I be using?



Fucking lots.

----------


## killramos

Shoot, I’m all out of snails too

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I hope you have a sabre to open that.

----------


## killramos

> I hope you have a sabre to open that.



Nope. Would an M16 suffice?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Malbec, bud and prosecco.

----------


## Buster

> Malbec, bud and prosecco.



That's an ExtraSlow sangria?

----------


## killramos

> That's an ExtraSlow sangria?



It’s all going the same place.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't mix them. Well, not mixed in the glass. Mix in my belly.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Farmgeddon Barrel Aged Wild Black Ale is perfect 10/10.

Job well done

----------


## 89coupe

> Attachment 96468
> 
> Enjoying a quiet NYE



Great photo

----------


## mr2mike

> Clear cubes, fully covered by fluid, you can't see them in your drink. Makes you look like an alcoholic with your glass totally full. 
> Also only use short glasses for the ice balls or you risk cracking a tooth. Haha

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Fingers crossed that it's not corked, LoL!

----------


## Disoblige

Fuck prosecco on its own..

Mimosas baby, lol.

----------


## mr2mike

> Fingers crossed that it's not corked, LoL!



Are you proposing tonight? Or why the flowers?

- - - Updated - - -




> Fuck prosecco on its own..
> 
> Mimosas baby, lol.



Walter White up in this MF'er with his Florence Flask!

- - - Updated - - -




> That's an ExtraSlow sangria?



Hahaha!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Are you proposing tonight? Or why the flowers?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Walter White up in this MF'er with his Florence Flask!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Yeah. I gotta seal the deal because I've been Raw Doggin Mr. Chevy's daughter and we needs to gets married, pronto because there might be a bun in that oven.
#LockThatDown
#LockDown

----------


## ercchry

I don’t know wtf I’m doing... PICK A LANE!!!

----------


## davidI

After a nice bottle of Galician white wine with dinner I sampled a series of Canadian Whiskies for a Tasting Event I'll be putting on at the end of January:

Gooderham & Worts Little Trinity 17 Year
Lot 40 Rye
JP Wiser's Dissertation

The Little Trinity was great. So much complexity and a unique notes that I wouldn't be able to attribute to any Whisky region outside of Canada.

Lot 40 is a budget go-to - always love the Rye in it. I'm not usually into the sweetness of Canadian whiskies so the Rye/Clove really balances it.

I'm still undecided on the Dissertation. I loved the mouthfeel but I really couldn't put my finger on a lot of the tasting notes.

*Edit: Doing a Dry January until the 29th when I'm hosting the tasting, if anyone else wants to join for a New Year Detox (2020 was particularly heavy for me).*

----------


## spikerS

I have no idea if it is any good or not. I don't really drink a whole lot anymore, but his name sold me on it as he has been my hero since I was like 5 years old and knew what hockey was. It is probably just gonna sit on my shelf as memorabilia, but, should the situation arise, is it something worth breaking out to serve to guests that come over?

----------


## mr2mike

Gretzky's stuff is meh. Not the worst but not the best.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Attachment 96313
> 
> 
> All this rum & eggnog
> 
> Mine is with Bumbu



Discovered coconut eggnog this year, makes an even better rumnog with Bumbu IMO. 

Of course, Bumbu on the rocks is still the best.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I am drinking Fahr Munich Dunkel and it's just plain, wonderful.
Holy shit, these guys really know what they're doing. Their boring beers are some of the best version of boring beers!
I was previously smitten with Good Mood and their wonderful Cream Ale but something changed. I suspect they got stuck with switching hops or some other key ingredient due to the pandemic and... It's not the same beer. I love that place and I need to find a way to help them love me back, but for now, I'm too Fahr gone.
I wish I had more!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Everything from Fahr is good shit.

----------


## ercchry



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## OTown

> Attachment 96464



I have the XO version of this. Its alright, but not as good.

- - - Updated - - -




> 



I love this stuff. Still have yet to try the coffee grain

----------


## 89coupe

> I have the XO version of this. Its alright, but not as good.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I love this stuff. Still have yet to try the coffee grain



The Nikka Coffee is fantastic.

----------


## killramos

I heard a rumour these guys make good holiday packs and I felt I should reward that.

----------


## Buster

> Attachment 96690
> 
> I heard a rumour these guys make good holiday packs and I felt I should reward that.



You're a brony aren't you.

----------


## killramos

> You're a brony aren't you.



What gave it away?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

These are more than sneaking out of this box!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You're a brony aren't you.



I'm a brony.

----------


## killramos

> I'm a brony.



If ES is a Brony then I’m definitely a Brony  :Love:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If ES is a Brony then I’m definitely a Brony



And vice versa

----------


## killramos

I guess I’m feeling a bit fruity tonight

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Want!!
Where can I's buys?

I am drinking the first Heineken I've had in at least 9 months. It's delicious! I love how the minor skunk of it is appealing even though if I was drinking it in Europe, it wouldn't be like this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

All the euro green bottle beers get that skunk here and it's the reason I won't drink them.

----------


## killramos

I have a very hard time paying premium prices for Heineken.

----------


## lasimmon

> I have a very hard time paying premium prices for Heineken.



I like a good draft Heineken, but I will let someone else pay for it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's on sale at Co-Op, otherwise yes - I'm not paying that much for it. It's insulting.

----------


## OTown

> I like a good draft Heineken, but I will let someone else pay for it.



Heineken from one of their Extra Cold tap is pretty damn good.

----------


## SJW

I just drank a 12 dollar bottle of white. Made some seafood chowder and baked a mutha fuckin Apple pie. Regular Martha Stewart over here.

----------


## killramos

Cold is good. Masks bad taste.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Cold is good. Masks bad taste.



Oh great... The anti-maskers have infiltrated the drinking thread!

----------


## killramos

I dunno about anti masker. I was thinking more “judging shaks car choices”ers

That and I’m not sure Heineken strength beer counts as “drinking” especially where it’s from.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> ^Want!!
> Where can I's buys?
> 
> I am drinking the first Heineken I've had in at least 9 months. It's delicious! I love how the minor skunk of it is appealing even though if I was drinking it in Europe, it wouldn't be like this.



I don’t think anywhere in Alberta carries it, unfortunately. 

It’s all over BC now though the next time you come through. All their beers are very good.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## mr2mike

Picked up a few of these for gifts and one for myself.
All encompassing shaker and definitely makes a difference. One item, measure, shake, pour, rinse... Repeat as needed.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/t...il-shaker--2#/

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mike, my birthday is pretty soon, can't wait to receive this $70 shaker.

----------


## ercchry

Nope, not my thing

----------


## T-Dubbs

I've been craving SpiceBox lately...
I think I'm due for another bottle

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

Much tastier version of a radler, apologies for the hot tub steam. There is a lake out there somewhere.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Much tastier version of a radler, apologies for the hot tub steam. There is a lake out there somewhere.



Neat. How did you like that Electric Unicorn from recently?
I never buy it, but I don't complain when someone buys it for me. Your thoughts?

----------


## killramos

For a hoppy beer I like it, unlike most hopped beers it’s actually good. Actually drank an electric unicorn right before the Citricity.

I think we need a beyond taster night, or 3, one of these days. Go order some flights and talk ‘em through. I’m pretty opinionated about beers so should make for colourful conversation.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I think we need a beyond taster night, or 3, one of these days. Go order some flights and talk ‘em through. I’m pretty opinionated about beers so should make for colourful conversation.



How big is that hot tub? I'm in.

----------


## killramos

> How big is that hot tub? I'm in.



Plenty of room for friends

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> For a hoppy beer I like it, unlike most hopped beers its actually good. Actually drank an electric unicorn right before the Citricity.
> 
> I think we need a beyond taster night, or 3, one of these days. Go order some flights and talk em through. Im pretty opinionated about beers so should make for colourful conversation.



That sounds hilarious.
I'll turn out to be the potato-shaped lesbian in the Forester, you send up being a cutter teenaged boy and whoever else, etc.

----------


## killramos

> That sounds hilarious.
> I'll turn out to be the potato-shaped lesbian in the Forester, you send up being a cutter teenaged boy and whoever else, etc.



Wouldn’t have it any other way

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## killramos

Didn’t take pictures. Use your imaginations.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do you guise remember when Keith's first got "exported" to Alberta? Oh my god that was the fanciest fancy import beer money could buy, and my money bought a lot of it. Then around that same time, I did a university trip to Halifax. man, it was EVEN BETTER THERE!!!!11!11one. incredibibble.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Do you guise remember when Keith's first got "exported" to Alberta? Oh my god that was the fanciest fancy import beer money could buy, and my money bought a lot of it. Then around that same time, I did a university trip to Halifax. man, it was EVEN BETTER THERE!!!!11!11one. incredibibble.



I toured their original brewery a couple years ago. They have a bottle recovered by a scuba diver that is estimated to be from the 1880's and it still has beer and a cork in it.
It was really cool. A must-see in Halifax!
I like Halifax. I think there just might be (for some reason) more comically obese people there than the southern US, but it's still a nice place to visit.

----------


## SKR

> Do you guise remember when Keith's first got "exported" to Alberta? Oh my god that was the fanciest fancy import beer money could buy, and my money bought a lot of it. Then around that same time, I did a university trip to Halifax. man, it was EVEN BETTER THERE!!!!11!11one. incredibibble.



100%. I don't think I ever really liked it, but I drank a lot of it because it was so classy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I like Halifax. I think there just might be (for some reason) more comically obese people there than the southern US, but it's still a nice place to visit.



 I don't recall much of Halifax, I was drunk the entire time there, but I recall it was nice, and people were nice. Mostly hung out in the student bars, so don't recall that many fatties. 




> 100%. I don't think I ever really liked it, but I drank a lot of it because it was so classy.



 I liked everything back then. I swear mainstream brewers hadn't discovered hops yet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 100%. I don't think I ever really liked it, but I drank a lot of it because it was so classy.



I don't remember this, at all! Was this back when the registered sex offender was their spokesman?
"Stand in awe of Mr. Spilly Pants!"

----------


## SKR

> I don't remember this, at all! Was this back when the registered sex offender was their spokesman?
> "Stand in awe of Mr. Spilly Pants!"



Yeah right around that time. Those commercials were funny for about 4 seconds.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Damn these guys brew good beer.

----------


## msommers

> Attachment 96906



Thoughts?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Late night Asahi

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice, although I like Kirin slightly better. Jelly of your ability to eat in a restaurant. Maybe that'll come back to Alberta one day.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Thoughts?



The raspberry was better than the blueberry version. Normally not a big fan of lactose in beer but this one pulled it off. Would drink again

----------


## Disoblige

I came into here thinking, yo we starting early today!!!!!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hawk Tail Amber Ale.

Just fantastic across the board. Interesting that I don't feel compelled to drink more than 2 and also interesting that its caramel flavour wanders far into the coffee territory, when there shouldn't be any coffee.
Want.
Too much money, but apparently beer is prohibition.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hawk tail is a nice brewery. I posted a few of theirs somewhere.
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/412...il#post4909561

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^That's why I bought it, Fool!
It ain't like I'm busy in here paying attention to KerTurderjUd2's posts!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buy good beer because a reputable member reccomended it?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Gawd, I can feel the lisp from the gif! Erie.

Anyway, it's been minutes and minutes, so _Viva Italia_!



Winds up like it's going to punch you right in the Amarone Hole, and then, fakes you out with a light finish.
Delicious and confusing. Italian Chianti.

----------


## spikerS

I loved this beer in my youth and stopped drinking it because the bars stopped bringing them in, and the local liquor store stopped carrying it. Thought it had been discontinued.

Rediscovered it about a month ago, and have demolished 12 cans now. That's huge for me as I don't drink much, and a 6 pack would last me a year in the fridge...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Always love for The Blue. Good choice. I have a story about tEh BlUe for another day...

Quick #MistakeGin... So peppery compared to Aviation or Kirkland but this used to be my AAA#1. Brings me back.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm out of gun right now.

----------


## bjstare

> Always love for The Blue. Good choice. I have a story about tEh BlUe for another day...
> 
> Quick #MistakeGin... So peppery compared to Aviation or Kirkland but this used to be my AAA#1. Brings me back.



That car is cool and all, but I prefer trying to guess what real life car you’re propping all your booze against.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm not out of gUn, but...
Pick a lane, mother fucker!


This didn't come easy and I'll have more to say about it another time. In the meantime, someone is going to wake up with a sore ass... Wish me luck in Rock/Paper/Scissors.
LoL!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Spullung us hurd

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Wow. It looks like I lived. My mouth is a bit dry and that's about it. This pleases me. I managed to rein it in.

----------


## ExtraSlow

But hows your ass?

----------


## killramos

> But hows your ass?



A lady doesn’t kiss and tell

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Seems ok and my fronts-piece has a kernel of corn stuck in the hole, so I assume I won.

----------


## ercchry

Cheese burger fat washed old fashioned... first attempt, didn’t add too much flavour, but the flavour it did add works well... has this creaminess to it also

----------


## mr2mike

Nice! Keep meaning to do a batch of butter washed rum. Had it a few times at places and definitely das very smooth and creamy.

----------


## Buster

This wine was really good. Spanish wines are seriously n underrated. For $45 a bottle this is a steal. 
@davidI
 ...I don't even want to know what it costs over there.

----------


## davidI

Nice work! $45 is a steal. 

I don't know the vintage on your bottle but the 2013-2017 go for 30-35 Euros in Spain so the same if not more than what you paid.

Wines that are popular overseas aren't any cheaper here since they can get full price elsewhere (although usually the taxes still make them less).

----------


## Buster

> Nice work! $45 is a steal. 
> 
> I don't know the vintage on your bottle but the 2013-2017 go for 30-35 Euros in Spain so the same if not more than what you paid.
> 
> Wines that are popular overseas aren't any cheaper here since they can get full price elsewhere (although usually the taxes still make them less).



2014. I'm thinking about picking up a case. I really liked it.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ercchry

> 2014. I'm thinking about picking up a case. I really liked it.



Spanish is the way! Picked up a Baron De Ley and Lan gran reservas on Friday. Both excellent Rojas

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## davidI

How is the Eagle Rare compared to your standard Heaven Hill or Buffalo Trace or Four Roses Small Batch / Single Barrel?

I haven't found a lot of differentiation in Bourbon but have seen some bottles available for <40 Euros here so was considering giving the ER a shot.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When I drank the ER, I was pleased, but I'm not that picky. When I read up on it, I thought it didn't sound that special. I don't drink much bourbon, so I guess I can spend the extra $40/yr for good stuff if it's better.

----------


## bjstare

Not a breakfast beer guy, but had this last night. Delicious.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Not disagreeing with ER, I’ve said it’s my favorite per $ in this thread but it’s not cheap, $79 last I checked here (compared to $40 in US). It used to be $65 which is a no-brainer.
Anyone have a sub $60 Bourbon they like?

----------


## 89coupe

Eagle Rare is $55 at Highlander

My favourite bourbon to drink so far is Michters, not expensive and so nice.

This is what I have currently for Bourbons

----------


## SkiBum5.0

^ really? On my way. Thanks

----------


## skandalouz_08

> Eagle Rare is $55 at Highlander
> 
> My favourite bourbon to drink so far is Michters, not expensive and so nice.
> 
> This is what I have currently for Bourbons



Jefferson's Ocean is my go to at the moment. Love the finish!

----------


## brucebanner

Costco special while tuning into the Raps game, dog is impressed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That face!!

I'm drinking the last beer in the house, a PC honey red. Not restocking until March 1.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Yummy yummy

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## roopi

Someone left 4 of those in my beer fridge 11 months ago. There are still 3 sitting there. 3% beer  :thumbsdown:

----------


## 89coupe

> Someone left 4 of those in my beer fridge 11 months ago. There are still 3 sitting there. 3% beer



They are delicious

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

Are you pouring beers like that on purpose?

Ive seen bar fights started over less

----------


## ExtraSlow

He's trolling us.

----------


## killramos

Pouring a beer like that is only trolling yourself

----------


## 89coupe

> Are you pouring beers like that on purpose?
> 
> I’ve seen bar fights started over less



Delicious 

Not sure what kind of bars you are going to lol.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bars where a little kid isn't the one pouring the beer.

----------


## 89coupe

Such a delicate bunch on here.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cream puffs for sure.

----------


## killramos

> Cream puffs for sure.



It’s weird but most prefer beer without a creamy puff on top.

Not 89coupe though! He’s not delicate enough to care if a beer is poured correctly.

It’s almost as if he mixed up his beer with something from Starbucks.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Pauly Boy

Wife restocked the wine cabinet over Christmas & found this one. It's our new go-to white. Very tasty - Fruity, short & dry.

----------


## Disoblige

> Are you pouring beers like that on purpose?
> 
> Ive seen bar fights started over less



If the house doesn't have carbonated products regularly, you gotta give the guy some slack on his pour.

I envy the day when the kids get to try a float for their first time ever.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I envy the day when the kids get to try a float for their first time ever.



His kids will have to move away for college before they get a chance at something crazy like that.

----------


## Disoblige

> His kids will have to move away for college before they get a chance at something crazy like that.



Well you know what they say... College is where people experiment.

I heard pop is a gateway drug though.

----------


## roopi

> If the house doesn't have carbonated products regularly, you gotta give the guy some slack on his pour.
> 
> I envy the day when the kids get to try a float for their first time ever.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Alright this is good

----------


## 89coupe

Delicious

----------


## BavarianBeast

These guys mixed cocktails in a can are amazing

----------


## prae

> Delicious



Head on that pour is suspiciously absent. Could this be an overly transparent attempt to save face from yesterday's debacle???  :ROFL!: 

Definitely stout weather though; so respect for that.

- - - Updated - - -




> These guys mixed cocktails in a can are amazing



I am jealous of your lifestyle sir

----------


## Tik-Tok

Maybe his back hurts from giving himself to much head yesterday? Tough to do it twice in a week.

----------


## prae

I chuckled




> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tik-Tok again.

----------


## ercchry



----------


## killramos

Excellent choice

----------


## prae

Well fuck this is what I get for talking trash


Edit: before anyone asks yes that’s an old Classico jar. They make great glasses.

----------


## Buster

> Well fuck this is what I get for talking trash
> 
> 
> Edit: before anyone asks yes thats an old Classico jar. They make great glasses.



you 89coupe'd that

Now, in penance, you must go wash your car for the gram.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

They're just breaking the carbonation to allow them to crush beers more quickly... Right? Right...?

----------


## 03ozwhip



----------


## killramos

> Well fuck this is what I get for talking trash
> 
> 
> Edit: before anyone asks yes that’s an old Classico jar. They make great glasses.



Yup. 

You really 89’d that Cup

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

Smart move. Much easier to pour.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Buster

how much do you drink?

yeesh.

----------


## Disoblige

Tito's vodka and a citrusy juice. Can't go wrong.

Am I doing the suds right?


Shaken in a cocktail shaker

----------


## killramos

That’s the most Aspen Frac Juice I have ever seen

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## Disoblige

Buddy of mine found a job outside of o&g only a couple weeks after getting let go. Happy for him so I'm starting early today!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Prefer the Raspberry farmageddon but this was a 9/10. Jelly king a 9/10 for me and a 10/10 for the wife

----------


## roopi

> Buddy of mine found a job outside of o&g only a couple weeks after getting let go. Happy for him so I'm starting early today!
> 
> Attachment 97450



How is this? I'm a big Glenmorangie fan but haven't tried this one.

----------


## Disoblige

> How is this? I'm a big Glenmorangie fan but haven't tried this one.



Really enjoy it and wish I grabbed another bottle when it was on sale! Very easy drinking, no heavy notes in any way. Light vanilla and caramel notes and ends with a bit of spice. Could easily sip half a bottle and not realize, so a bit dangerous.

----------


## beyond_ban

I have nothing to add other than the fact i find it hilarious that every single one of 89coupe's posts gets a negative reaction, regardless of the content hahah. Lots of head? roasted. No head? roasted. Wine? roasted. Thinking of posting? roasted. Still exists? roasted.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Buster

> I have nothing to add other than the fact i find it hilarious that every single one of 89coupe's posts gets a negative reaction, regardless of the content hahah. Lots of head? roasted. No head? roasted. Wine? roasted. Thinking of posting? roasted. Still exists? roasted.



Guys I found 89coupes alt

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Guys I found 89coupes alt



I thought his alt was Inrich?

----------


## killramos

> Guys I found 89coupes alt



That. Poor 89coupe guy. Dindunuffin

----------


## Buster

> That. Poor 89coupe guy. Dindunuffin



he;s a pretty good sport

----------


## 89coupe

Seems more appropriate for a Friday night.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Seems more appropriate for a Friday night.



Sick digs. 

We’re getting classy tonight

----------


## Jlude

I've been spending a lot of time in Boca lately, was in the liquor store looking for a bottle of rum, guy working there suggest I try this Zafra rum. Haven't drank anything else since.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Were getting classy tonight



Oh shit!! I haven't had Fireball in so, so long but it's completely legitimately delicious. I had one of the best days ever in Las Vegas with that wonderful serum. I think I saw it's on sale somewhere, right now, too! (I think you're in BC, so that's irrelevant) but it's pissing _me_ off because I'm not even halfway through Dry February.

Stupid dry Feb... Those are big, FuckOff glasses, too.

----------


## 89coupe

> Attachment 97390



What ski hill are you at?

----------


## roopi

Probably Big White?

----------


## mr2mike

> I thought his alt was Inrich?



Deserves a rep! Haha.

[

----------


## davidI

> Oh shit!! I haven't had Fireball in so, so long but it's completely legitimately delicious.



One of my favourite Whisky Reviews is Horst (sp?) reviewing Fireball:

https://youtu.be/Wc5qr5v0BZk

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> One of my favourite Whisky Reviews is Horst (sp?) reviewing Fireball:
> 
> https://youtu.be/Wc5qr5v0BZk



LoL! Just a quick seven minutes before he finally tastes it. Still funny though.

----------


## davidI

> LoL! Just a quick seven minutes before he finally tastes it. Still funny though.



It says "Skip to Nosing 4:01" in the introduction but yea, most whisky reviews (and other YouTube channels) have a 5-minute build-up before getting to the good stuff.

----------


## killramos

For fireball? Hahaha

Can’t say I have ever drank fireball in any way other than from a tray of shots.

----------


## bjstare

I can’t say I’ve ever had fireball in any way other than straight from the bottle. 

Like actually, not exaggerating. Either from the booby shot girls at cowboys, whilst also pouring JD straight down my throat, or right from the bottle at parties or ski hills when I was much younger.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I cant say Ive ever had fireball in any way other than straight from the bottle. 
> 
> Like actually, not exaggerating. Either from the booby shot girls at cowboys, whilst also pouring JD straight down my throat, or right from the bottle at parties or ski hills when I was there last week. #WineMom.





FTfY

----------


## killramos

> I can’t say I’ve ever had fireball in any way other than straight from the bottle. 
> 
> Like actually, not exaggerating. Either from the booby shot girls at cowboys, whilst also pouring JD straight down my throat, or right from the bottle at parties or ski hills when I was much younger.



I’m clearly not classy enough for bottle service

----------


## ExtraSlow

Someone google up a pic of those booty shooter girls for killramos and the younger crowd.

----------


## mr2mike

Feel this can go here.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Guys I found 89coupes alt



How i remained hidden all these years from the beyond CSI is beyond me

----------


## 89coupe

Too early? Katana’s Handshake

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fancy fucking beers.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Pretty sure I'm a chad

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^^ ExtraSlow's stock:  :rocket:

----------


## killramos

> Fancy fucking beers.



Any good? Name sounds worth a case to me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm the wrong guy to describe beers, but i am enjoying it. I was in a Wechat conference call with China while I was in the coop beer cooler this afternoon, so my attention to detail was comprised.

I got five kinds of tallboys, and I had two kinds in the fridge already.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## bjstare

> Fancy fucking beers.



I had a couple of these last night as well. If you have a corporate discount at highlander like most people do, they're only like $3.50/beer




> Any good? Name sounds worth a case to me.



Yes, they're great. I am not a beer describer either, best I can do is it's almost like Pilsner x wit x IPA. Tiniest bit citrusey.

----------


## killramos

“Good” is a good enough description for me

----------


## lasimmon

> I had a couple of these last night as well. If you have a corporate discount at highlander like most people do, they're only like $3.50/beer
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they're great. I am not a beer describer either, best I can do is it's almost like Pilsner x wit x IPA. Tiniest bit citrusey.



Whats this corporate discount you refer to? I do have an account there and like the store.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Whats this corporate discount you refer to? I do have an account there and like the store.



IIRC it was 5% off hard liquor and 10% off beer & wine? Haven't had it for a while now since BOOM took it off and replaced it with Crowfoot discount.

----------


## killramos

BOOM?

There is a crowfoot down the block from me so discounts are always appreciated.

----------


## bjstare

> IIRC it was 5% off hard liquor and 10% off beer & wine? Haven't had it for a while now since BOOM took it off and replaced it with Crowfoot discount.



I can't speak for others, but mine is cost+ [some number I can't remember]. For local beer/smaller breweries, the discount is usually really good. For scotch, the discount is usually garbage. Wine varies.

----------


## Disoblige

> I can't speak for others, but mine is cost+ [some number I can't remember]. For local beer/smaller breweries, the discount is usually really good. For scotch, the discount is usually garbage. Wine varies.



So.... cjblair alcohol service?

----------


## bjstare

Wait til you see my delivery fees.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Wait til you see my delivery fees.



Can confirm.
He likes Butt Stuff... To an unhealthy degree...

----------


## mr2mike

> Can confirm.
> He likes Butt Stuff... To an unhealthy degree...



Is that the fee or the type of delivery you specifically ordered? 
Maybe it's your fault, that's all I'm sayin'.

----------


## ercchry

Chilli coconut

----------


## bjstare

> Can confirm.
> He likes Butt Stuff... To an unhealthy degree...



 :Pooosie:

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## Buster

> Chilli coconut



that looks good...more details?

----------


## ercchry

> that looks good...more details?



Blanco happy hour margaritas... post dental trip tradition with the hygienist  :Pooosie:

----------


## dirtsniffer

I could go for a paloma. Summer is coming

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I could go for a paloma. Summer is coming



Palomas are perhaps the finest drink in the land.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



Mt. Begbie is almost always winning, and so is Koösch!!

----------


## killramos

> Palomas are perhaps the finest drink in the land.



Looked into it. Too many ingredients to bother. Id probably just mix grapefruit soda with tequila.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Looked into it. Too many ingredients to bother. I’d probably just mix grapefruit soda with tequila.

----------


## killramos

That looks better than whatever Aspen recipe I saw.

----------


## Euro_Trash

> 



Now I know what I’m making tomorrow

----------


## ExtraSlow

can use whatever you want that's grapefruit too. Can be 1:1:1 tequila:sprite: unsweetened grapefruit juice too. 

Most versatilile drink out there. I drink that shit by the gallon. I'm sure I've talked about this. (EDIT, yes I have, see below, some quality summer drunken posts there)

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Palomas. Fuck that's delicious, and the wife can drink them ridiculously strong. I better be careful or I'll have more kids soon.
> Attachment 93221
> Espolon reposado is helping.






> Benefits of palomas: 
> 1) it sounds fancy, so you can serve it to your froo-froo friends like 
> @89coupe
> . 
> 2) it's not hard to make, so it's fine for camping/cabin etc. 
> 3) Tequila is great, everyone should drink more tequila.






> Yeah, the cheapest rum/rye/vodka is pretty reasonable, but the cheapest tequila is brutal. Luckily decent stuff isn't too expensive. $45 gets you a very reasonable 100% agave bottle. Good enough for Palomas anyway.



my greatest hits.

- - - Updated - - -

Kirkland has some decent cheapass tequila. real quality shit. Go buy a 60 and report back.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Looked into it. Too many ingredients to bother. I’d probably just mix grapefruit soda with tequila.



If you ever find the founders Paloma, it is delicious. Needs a little more tequila to balance the sweetness but everything else is perfecto.

----------


## killramos

Noice

----------


## ExtraSlow

Premixed drinks make my brain itch.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Have you tried it?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nah brah.

----------


## Buster

Due to poor of judgement and unfortunate circumstances I can no longer drink either tequila or grapefruit juice.

I certainly cannot drink them together.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Due to poor of judgement and unfortunate circumstances I can no longer drink either tequila or grapefruit juice. I certainly cannot drink them together.



buncha fucking cream puffs up in dis bitch.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Fruit juice and alcohol is always a good combination for an alcoholic.

Friend bought this beer for me.

Expected it to be god awful. Was very pleasantly surprised. Insane how well they were able to separate each flavour and make it come together. Would def recommend.

----------


## davidI

Got my Spanish residency card yesterday so a good excuse to celebrate St. Paddy's in style.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Congrats senior. Or senor or whatev.

Had some stressful news at work, so I'm emptying tallboys in my backyard. Mostly the pride of Creston BC.

----------


## Tik-Tok

First this




Now this




Edit: I did not realize the second one was kamcbucha. My taste buds are confused because normally I loathe the shit, but this isn't terrible. It's heavy honey-ized.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Every day is a new adventure brother.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Kumboocha makes me wanna grow my hair like Jeebus, get a gross beard and start _treating_ my obviously sick children with Holy water, good intentions and mushroom polyps until they accidentally die because it was my leRd & sAviurrs obViurs Wirl. 
I don't care for it.

I'm happy for anyone who enjoys it, though.

----------


## davidI

> Congrats senior. Or senor or whatev.
> 
> Had some stressful news at work, so I'm emptying tallboys in my backyard. Mostly the pride of Creston BC.



Thanks man - hope your work shit works out okay. Nothing wrong with the occasional Kokanee!

----------


## SkiBum5.0



----------


## killramos

> 



That’s got to be like posting an Aspen Postal code. 


$22 a bottle... Yes please

----------


## Tik-Tok

> That’s got to be like posting an Aspen Postal code. 
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]mediocre gin[/ATTACH]
> $22 a bottle... Yes please



Always good after a few Hendricks first, but if I'm not a little buzzed before I drink Bombay, it always disappoints me.

----------


## killramos

Gin is dangerous for me. Way too easy down the hatch.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Hyper exclusive bino’s - only available to Aspen elite at Canadian Tire. ID checked at the till.

----------


## ercchry

Taking a page from ES’s book... a simple two ingredient drink with a stupid name  :ROFL!: 

Dark and stormy

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Dark and stormy



.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Gin is dangerous for me. Way too easy down the hatch.



The Kirkland Gin is 44% I think. It bends me over again and again.

----------


## killramos

> The Kirkland Gin is 44% I think. It bends me over again and again.



Had a few this afternoon. Already passed out and work up from my nap  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love you all. Sickos.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I just came home with a pair of Aviation bottles so I could drag the price up enough for whatever coupon thing, but I still have a bunch of Kirkland.

#SwimmingInGin

----------


## mr2mike

> Looked into it. Too many ingredients to bother. I’d probably just mix grapefruit soda with tequila.






> Palomas are perhaps the finest drink in the land.






> I could go for a paloma. Summer is coming



Have I got the drink for you.

Premixed. Available in Alberta somewhere.
https://twitter.com/drinkbecketts/st...434673155?s=20



- - - Updated - - -




> Always good after a few Hendricks first, but if I'm not a little buzzed before I drink Bombay, it always disappoints me.
> 
> Attachment 98135



I thought Chelios had his own brewery for a second.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Are those nonalcoholic?

----------


## mr2mike

Get the weed version then if you're all about da buzz.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Juice box

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

My new drinking plan is, when in doubt, make the choice an Alcoholic would make.

----------


## Buster

> My new drinking plan is, when in doubt, make the choice an Alcoholic would make.



gotta ask...kuerig pods or purple anal beads?

----------


## killramos

> gotta ask...kuerig pods or purple anal beads?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I think I'm _still_ hungover from gin 7 days ago...

----------


## Tik-Tok

Meh.

----------


## killramos

You posed a beer on your stove and it DOESNT have red knobs?

Red pots don’t count.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that an electorux Wave touch panel??

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Is that an electorux Wave touch panel??



Yes





> You posed a beer on your stove and it DOESNT have red knobs?
> 
> Red pots don’t count.



I'm too pleb for red knobs. I'm flexing the $20 LeCreuset kettle (small chip in lid), free PC red pot (free gift with minumum $200 order), and $10 S&P shakers.

----------


## Tik-Tok

And this is me done for the night.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I own, and hate, the Electorux Wave Touch panels.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I own, and hate, the Electorux Wave Touch panels.



Really? Mine is awesome. Year 7 and no issues.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Really? Mine is awesome. Year 7 and no issues.



That's because you just order poutine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buncha random tallboys.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Ice cold Moosehead going down too easily

----------


## bjstare

Lagavulin 16 per usual.

----------


## killramos

> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too pleb for red knobs. I'm flexing the $20 LeCreuset kettle (small chip in lid), free PC red pot (free gift with minumum $200 order), and $10 S&P shakers.
> 
> Attachment 98284



I cant judge. Been throwing back Sner all night. 

Delish

----------


## mr2mike

> Chilli coconut 
> 
> Attachment 98010



Picked up some chili bitters at Willow Park because of this. Can't wait for another margarita.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Picked up some chili bitters at Willow Park because of this. Can't wait for another margarita.



Mixing up some marg's?
Fresh marg's?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Disoblige

> Really? Mine is awesome. Year 7 and no issues.



Of course, you use it as a tabletop.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Of course, you use it as a tabletop.



Sturdiest table top ever.

Another meh.

----------


## prae

> Sturdiest table top ever.
> 
> Another meh.



repped for that knob job.

----------


## mr2mike

> Mixing up some marg's?
> Fresh marg's?



This weekend! Definitely!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Rushed to store. Drove through all red lights and crosswalks.


Pilsner does not have IBU-26. Expensive.
2 out of 10. Would not bang.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not the best craft pils put there, but was on deep discount at Liquor Depot. $11 per pack of 4 tallboys. Probably not paying the full price of $17.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dandy lager in the glass WR Gose as backup in case this meeting goes much longer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coop has deals on the WR mix pack and the Philips mix pack, so afger a few of each, I'm onto Irish whisky and ginger.
Naturally.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Left is good, right is bad

----------


## ExtraSlow

88 is such a cool bar, but honestly not my. Favourite beers

----------


## Tik-Tok

> 88 is such a cool bar, but honestly not my. Favourite beers



It's a bar? No idea. All my posts the last week are from a random 12 pack I got as a gift.

I'm normally a wine/cider/gin/whiskey guy.

----------


## prae

> Not the best craft pils put there, but was on deep discount at Liquor Depot. $11 per pack of 4 tallboys. Probably not paying the full price of $17.



what's your ranking of best local pils? Fahr at the top?

I'm excited to try the new Italian Pils from Annex.

----------


## ercchry

> 88 is such a cool bar, but honestly not my. Favourite beers



Same... and no more pizza? What’s the point  :Cry:

----------


## killramos

Noble Pie is coming back in a new location at least.

I don’t disagree about the beer. I find cassette tolerable.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> what's your ranking of best local pils? Fahr at the top?
> 
> I'm excited to try the new Italian Pils from Annex.



Fahr is amazing. I don't have a real ranking. Need a beyond meet to help me. Make one.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Fahr is amazing. I don't have a real ranking. Need a beyond meet to help me. Make one.



As great as everything Fahr is... Their Pilsner might be near the bottom.
It's still great, but it does that thing to my salivary glands near my ears where they feel irritated long after the delicious beer is in your gullet hole.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buncha tallbois today.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## SKR

I didn't take a picture, but I was driving these in tonight and they are delicious.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think this is not the correct recipe for anything. Except winning.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I think this is not the correct recipe for anything. Except winning.
> []



If there's pineapple in there... You can make an argument to set yourself up for an Egg Sandwich, later.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The oasis tropical passion is delightful. It does contain the pineapple.

----------


## Disoblige

> The oasis tropical passion is delightful. It does contain the pineapple.



You inspired me.

----------


## firebane

> I think this is not the correct recipe for anything. Except winning.






> You inspired me.



Alright I'm intrigued.. what exactly are these drinks?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Alright I'm intrigued.. what exactly are these drinks?



Gay

----------


## killramos

Sugar and liquor. Basically, a cocktail.

----------


## Disoblige

Pretty gay for sure.
Can't promise I was the one who drank it...

----------


## bjstare

Drinks can be gay and also tasty.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Liquor and fruit juice, yep.

----------


## 89coupe

> The oasis tropical passion is delightful. It does contain the pineapple.




They have spicy pineapple as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Drinks can be gay and also tasty.



So can men.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> They have spicy pineapple as well.



Is that any good? I assume that one goes with rum.

----------


## 89coupe

> Is that any good? I assume that one goes with rum.



Yep, I substitute it for ginger beer for Moscow mules sometimes to mix it
Up. I’ve never tried it with rum.

----------


## mr2mike

Where did you guys find umbrella's for your drinks?
Did you do a group buy?

----------


## Disoblige

Manly drink to balance out the gay.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I've now tried everything Uncommon Cider (local craft) has to offer in the last two weeks, and this is the best one.... That said it's still underwhelming.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## ExtraSlow

Pink velvet because Pinder got in my head.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm not taking my own photo tonight, but it's a growler of black cherry soda and gin.

----------


## killramos

I hate trying new things, and this reinforces that. Tastes just as bad as it sounds.

And yes. My thumb is fuct

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like almost everything WR, but that one is pretty low on the list.
I'm polishing off the last couple blue buck from the bottom of the fridge. Was concerned they might go stale tomorrow and just couldn't take that risk.

----------


## killramos

Back of fridge blue buck beats this every day and twice on Sunday

----------


## ExtraSlow

Blue buck is a beer I don't want to drink a dozen of. But I want 2 of every time I drink a dozen, ya know? 

I have a funny (to me) memory of a great night at the ship and anchor. Had the waitress bring me a pint of blue buck, and a pint of thier cheapest lager, every round. Lemme tell ya, drinking 2x as much as your bros is a good way to create a loud and boisterous atmosphere. It also gives you the undisputed right to start fights that your crew has to extricate you from. It's science.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I used to go to a thing where we'd get free Electric Avenue. I'm sure there's a way to _not_ drink 6 free pints of that, but I have been unable to crack that code.
The rest of their stuff is not something I get excited about.

----------


## killramos

> Blue buck is a beer I don't want to drink a dozen of. But I want 2 of every time I drink a dozen, ya know? 
> 
> I have a funny (to me) memory of a great night at the ship and anchor. Had the waitress bring me a pint of blue buck, and a pint of thier cheapest lager, every round. Lemme tell ya, drinking 2x as much as your bros is a good way to create a loud and boisterous atmosphere. It also gives you the undisputed right to start fights that your crew has to extricate you from. It's science.



The best of times

- - - Updated - - -




> I used to go to a thing where we'd get free Electric Avenue. I'm sure there's a way to _not_ drink 6 free pints of that, but I have been unable to crack that code.
> The rest of their stuff is not something I get excited about.



Yes. I completely agree. A beer that really gets you going.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I was a walking public service announcement. That was back in my young and foolish days....

- - - Updated - - -

Where my invite for 6 free pints? I'm available that day.

----------


## ercchry

Amazing what they can accomplish with only 4 ingredients

----------


## killramos

> I was a walking public service announcement. That was back in my young and foolish days....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Where my invite for 6 free pints? I'm available that day.



I thought it was your job to buy the pints.

I can pretend I’m interested in some sliding sleeves if it would help?

----------


## BavarianBeast

I’ve only been drinking one beer a week and enjoy every one of them. 

Sure feels great on the health end of things. 



More collective arts. Tastes great

----------


## Strider

> More collective arts. Tastes great



 :thumbs up: 
Haven't had a single bad beer from Collective Arts

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Had one of cabins latest releases last night, so good

----------


## Kjonus

> I’ve only been drinking one beer a week and enjoy every one of them. 
> 
> Sure feels great on the health end of things. 
> 
> 
> More collective arts. Tastes great



Where are you finding Collective Arts?

----------


## Strider

> Where are you finding Collective Arts?



Co-op usually has a pretty good selection of Collective Arts. Superstore sometimes carries 2 or 3 at a better price.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Also found them at co-op liquor store in Calgary

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cracked the seal on the March 2020 emergency backup 60 oz vodka. Liquor shortages haven't' been a thing, so no point keeping this thing around forever. Although being a 60 pounder, it's too large for my liquor cabinet, so i keep it in the storage room in the basement. Now I'm sneaking off downstairs to get my vodka. That's normal, right?

----------


## bjstare

I just want to know how many "water bottles" full of vodka you have stashed around the house/garage/car.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I just want to know how many "water bottles" full of vodka you have stashed around the house/garage/car.



Haven't gone down THAT particular road of degeneracy . . .yet.

----------


## killramos

Your teenagers appreciate your contribution to the household.

They were getting really sick of cheap beer.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Haven't gone down THAT particular road of degeneracy . . .yet.



Does that mean they're all still full, or you haven't hidden them yet?

----------


## Disoblige

Anyone try Northern Keep vodka?
Pretty good, but it's kinda expensive.
I found it a bit tastier in mixed drinks as it doesn't have an aftertaste like some other cheaper alternatives.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What the fuck does "decoted" mean?
Anyway, tasy and a couple bucks off at Safeway today. Field and forge pilsner.

----------


## Tik-Tok

A primitive way of brewing.

----------


## GTi-RS

Not sure where to post this... 

Anyone interested in an older bottle of Cask Strength Nikka whisky? 

I'm looking to decrease my collection as I don't drink the hard stuff much anymore.

This is exactly the same as mine (except for mine being cask 199810: https://www.whiskybase.com/whiskies/...811/nikka-1997 (https://www.garrafeiranacional.com/e...sk-199810.html)

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes. My bro woukd love this.

----------


## bjstare

For cheap or free, yes I'm interested. For 900 euros or whatever it says on those links, no I am not.

----------


## OTown

I'm interested as well, depending on price. lol

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Same. Depends on price, would love to see what you got.

----------


## killramos

Getting in the drinking thread before 8AM.

Beyond, colour me impressed.

----------


## davidI

> Getting in the drinking thread before 8AM.
> 
> Beyond, colour me impressed.



It's 5 o'clock somewhere (in this case, in Spain) though I'm only drinking an Estrella Galicia Negra 0.0% (trying to lay off the booze to get beach ready).

----------


## killramos

> It's 5 o'clock somewhere (in this case, in Spain) though I'm only drinking an Estrella Galicia Negra 0.0% (trying to lay off the booze to get beach ready).



You’re in Spain. Got to own that chunk.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A wide variety of beers from Jasper and Campio brewing.

----------


## roopi

Trying to remember the days sitting on a beach in Hawaii. This shit is expensive here just like Hawaii in general.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

My Newfie buddy claims that bumbu is nice shit. I'm sure you don't like to hear that.

----------


## 89coupe

> My Newfie buddy claims that bumbu is nice shit. I'm sure you don't like to hear that.



It’s the best.

----------


## BavarianBeast

So good. Great Notion - Super Baked. 8% tart ale with blueberry, lemon, cinnamon and vanilla. Worth the $.

----------


## Kjonus

> Its the best.



It doesn't need coke at all....just some ice. However it isn't aged

----------


## kJUMP

I capped my week in Saskatoon with a 9 Mile Legacy collaboration pint and 1/2 pound Fuddruckers burger, the latter at my wife's request.

----------


## 89coupe

> It doesn't need coke at all....just some ice. However it isn't aged



Straight or mixed, it’s the best.

----------


## roopi

> I capped my week in Saskatoon with a 9 Mile Legacy collaboration pint and 1/2 pound Fuddruckers burger, the latter at my wife's request.



Woah Fuddruckers still exists?

----------


## SKR

> A wide variety of beers from Jasper and Campio brewing.
> Attachment 98963



That's what I'd expect it to look like if Caterpillar started brewing beer.

----------


## kJUMP

> Woah Fuddruckers still exists?



Yes it does and it was glorious. There's apparently also a location in Regina, the only two in the country. I find that very strange.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

@kJUMP
 that’s my BIL’s brewery. All their beers are really good but that particular one is a favourite.

----------


## kJUMP

Good to know! Will keep an eye out for their offerings here in YYC. The Odd Couple is a good restaurant too, I ordered take out one night. The beef tenderloin mango dish in particular was a highlight.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

They don’t sell in AB which is a bummer. Odd Couple is great. It’s featured on the Canadian version of that Guy Fieri’s show.

----------


## killramos

May the Fourth be with you my boys!

Bottle for the interested

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice may the 4th choice

----------


## killramos

> Nice may the 4th choice



I’m thoroughly enjoying myself.



Moved on to a bottle of this

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm stress-drinking too.
So far Village Blacksmith and Field and Forge Pilsner. Gonna see about a vodka drink.

----------


## ercchry

> A wide variety of beers from Jasper and Campio brewing.
> Attachment 98963



What I like about this beer:

Above average pils
Tall boys called crispy boi
Can actually purchase in a 15 pack for a price resembling regular beer

----------


## ExtraSlow

The canada day special edition tallbois are excellent from an aesthetic stance.

I have a relatively steady subsidized supply of this brand.

----------


## ercchry

> May the Fourth be with you my boys!
> 
> Bottle for the interested



Same... but different 

I take it Disney+ took all the actual Star Wars movies off other streaming competitors?

----------


## killramos

Presumably. Disney plus is great value though, I recommend.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Disney Plus is fine value, but rarely good value to have more than one service unless you have a wife on maternity leave. ***cough cough*** We dropped D+ after 3 months and will do netflix for a while. Thinking of doing Amazon only for the usmmer, since we haven't really explored that, and we pay for it already.

----------


## ercchry

Crave, prime, and Netflix is enough for now. Some fresh content is tempting though

Oh I have Apple too, forgot since it’s fucking useless

----------


## killramos

I have D+, Amazon, Netflix, AppleTV, and Crave. 

Crave is by far the worst value. Every time I log into it it’s broken which doubles its uselessness.

If I had to pick… D+ Amazon (because if it’s other benefits) and Apple (again other benefits) would be what I would cut down to.

Netflix is teetering for me, I would have trialed cutting it if it wasn’t free with my Telus package as is crave.

But yea, liquor is gr8

----------


## ExtraSlow

Liquor is gr8

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## SkiBum5.0



----------


## ExtraSlow

Pride day.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I was wicked hungover today, so I'm definitely taking it easy.
Heineken is back in rotation with the 28 packs at Costco for about $60

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Sapporo is my third favourite Japanese beer. Nice.

----------


## 89coupe

> Sapporo is my third favourite Japanese beer. Nice.



What are the first two?

----------


## ercchry

> What are the first two?



Hopefully beers brewed in Japan

----------


## ExtraSlow

Kirin is #1, but that's purely for the logo. The dragon/hose thing (called a Kirin, I think, in japanese mytholgoy) is badass. Asahi is good too. I'm not expert though. I generally like Japanese beers as a rule.

----------


## tirebob

No pics but the Gin and Tonic’s are going down amazing on the deck today!

----------


## 89coupe

> Kirin is #1, but that's purely for the logo. The dragon/hose thing (called a Kirin, I think, in japanese mytholgoy) is badass. Asahi is good too. I'm not expert though. I generally like Japanese beers as a rule.



I like both those as well. I usually order Asahi when I’m out for sushi. Harder to find Asahi & Kirin at the liquor stores i find.

----------


## 89coupe

Switching it up

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have a problem with people giving me beer that I don't want. Then I have to drink it. It's a problem.
Prairie Dog Boots Up strong IPA.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Can’t say I enjoyed the beer or bbq from prairie dog the two times I tried it. 



This was pretty refreshing

----------


## SKR

> 



I finally got to try one of these last night. They're damn hard to find since everyone who has some is holding onto them pretty tight. I think it's the most complete-tasting beer they've made. Although it has been a couple years since I've had any of theirs.

----------


## killramos

Classic May Long…

At least the beer is staying cold…

----------


## ExtraSlow

The mad scientists at Jasper Brewing made an error. This is more like a screwdriver than a beer.


- - - Updated - - -

But this is good. Always good.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Somebody's Heinie, 
Is drowning my icebox.

----------


## killramos

This is a nice different

----------


## Buster

> This is a nice different



is that a mohito?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I paired white with steak and it still worked.
I'm basically a Somalian. Need more teeth whitening, though.

----------


## killramos

> is that a mohito?



It is a mojito, I attended a conference this week and they mailed me a drink. Hadnt gotten around to making it until today.

----------


## Buster

> It is a mojito



i dont do the J thing.

but they are good.

----------


## killramos

> i dont do the J thing.
> 
> but they are good.



I’m Spanish so I am clear on the cultural appropriation front

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Buster

> I’m Spanish so I am clear on the cultural appropriation front



if you want to make an H sound, use an H. If you want to make a J sound, use a J.

Two letters that make an H sound and zero letters that make a J sound in spanish is why english is the lingua franca.

----------


## killramos

Wait until you figure out 2 ll’s are a y

----------


## Buster

> Wait until you figure out 2 ll’s are a y



ya, and then I went to argentina and had to figure out a whole bunch of other shit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't even start with Brazilian Portuguese. Now that's some fucked up shit.

----------


## killramos

> ya, and then I went to argentina and had to figure out a whole bunch of other shit.



At least you saved yourself the trouble of crossing the border into Brazil and trying to figure out why everyone talks like they are deaf.

- - - Updated - - -




> Don't even start with Brazilian Portuguese. Now that's some fucked up shit.



Exactly

On the topic of the thread, they make up for it with the Caiprina. Made with Cachaça (that ones just for Buster)

----------


## ExtraSlow

You can you yell tourist Spanish at them and usually get along. I hear.

----------


## killramos

> You can you yell tourist Spanish at them and usually get along. I hear.



Throwing money also helps

----------


## Buster

Can you imagine what it would be like if the air traffic control settled on Spanish instead of English?

How many planes would crash trying to land at Jhunjhunu, India?

----------


## killramos

Good thing the Spanish were more interested in stripping their colonies of gold than spreading their culture.

Otherwise that might have been the case.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Someone needs to fix this fire. Maybe this delightful Last Best RTD will help.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thanks Last Best!

You saved us!

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Love Newcastle but I haven't had it in... Geez, maybe 1+ years?!

This Sterling Pinot Grigio was promised to be a treat and it's incredible!! Wow!
We bought some sort of White Wine package from co-op for May and this was supposedly the crown jewel in the set. It's delivering. I'm super happy with this.

Here's a neat picture I tried to cobble together:

----------


## Buster

> ^Love Newcastle but I haven't had it in... Geez, maybe 1+ years?!
> 
> This Sterling Pinot Grigio was promised to be a treat and it's incredible!! Wow!
> We bought some sort of White Wine package from co-op for May and this was supposedly the crown jewel in the set. It's delivering. I'm super happy with this.
> 
> Here's a neat picture I tried to cobble together:



Noted

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Back in White!
This is a weird bird, but again, I think it's worth a try. With food, it has a dominant fruity flavour which is nice. Once the food is done, the OAK comes out, hard. But that's also a beautiful thing. It's a really weird Chardonnay.

I'm very very green in terms of White wines, so my apologies if my descriptions are off, but I'm not wrong to say "This good. You try now."



From the same May Pack at co-op.

----------


## ercchry

> i dont do the J thing.
> 
> but they are good.



The GF struggles with the J thing... fun when she wants to open one of these:

----------


## killramos

#notpilsner

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Sponsored by Jasper Brewing.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Oh. My. Lawd.

Perfect 10/10. These guys have the best beers I’ve been able to find.

----------


## killramos

Posting the bottle is important right?

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

Couldn’t help myself in this heat.

----------


## killramos

I’m going to go as far as declare that this is straight up not good.

Also if anyone is concerned that my drinking is approaching 89couoe levels, my wife and kid went away to the lake for the week.

This is basically as close to vacation as I get.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’m going to go as far as declare that this is straight up not good.... 
> 
> This is basically as close to vacation as I get.



Yeah, the oriingal babe beer was a blueberry vanilla that was almost good, and at least still a real beer. The tangerine one is worse. It's too much juice, and somehow not refreshing. 

My source of that company's beers also is not impressed.

----------


## roopi

The blue vanilla was ok for one or two for sure.

----------


## killramos

I think in their heads “crushable” means to want to be through it as quickly as possible

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll speak to the management

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## msommers



----------


## ercchry

Too hot for work, going to just embrace it and pretend I’m somewhere that should be this hot  :ROFL!:

----------


## SKR

I like these.

----------


## Kjonus

> Too hot for work, going to just embrace it and pretend I’m somewhere that should be this hot



Haven't had that rum yet, must put it on the list to try.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I like these.



I can also smell the jean jacket, stale beer and BO from here

----------


## SkiBum5.0

^ solid jukebox in that place though.

----------


## killramos

Great vintage.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That^ looks incredible! Is it good?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ah the old one light one dark pint duo. That's a savvy move.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ah the old one light one dark pint duo. That's a savvy move.



I'm so fuckin savvy.

----------


## BavarianBeast

What’s a good store for craft beer in Calgary? Looking for Great Notion beer specifically. 

Cheers

----------


## roopi

> What’s a good store for craft beer in Calgary? Looking for Great Notion beer specifically. 
> 
> Cheers



https://www.liquorconnect.com/Produc...0notion&page=1

----------


## 89coupe

> That^ looks incredible! Is it good?



Fresh and light, with decent flavour.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## ExtraSlow

Newcastle is highly approved.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> https://www.liquorconnect.com/Produc...0notion&page=1



Thank you sir. Looking forward to trying these out.

----------


## davidI

Pure class...

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Not gunna lie, it's actually pretty good for a 3.5% beer

----------


## roopi

I'm a fan of Moosehead and have been meaning to try that. Just never bothered because most light beers are terrible. I'll give this a try I guess.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm a big moose fan as well, sobeys had the 15 packs of cracked canoe on for $21 a couple weeks ago which is where I picked this up.

I wouldn't pay full pop for it, but on sale I'd buy it again. Good for sipping on and not getting lit lit

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## SkiBum5.0



----------


## adam c

Is that big sky bbq?

They have a huge Caesar menu

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Yeah it is. Great menu

----------


## killramos

That looks like a solid solid piece of brisket

Approve

----------


## adam c

> Yeah it is. Great menu



The tequila Caesar is fantastic

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't normally approve of food used as a garnish for a novelty drink, but something tells me I'd like this. 

Drank a pile of buds at a garage sale this morning. No pics.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Their "BBQ King Caesar" is $30 and has a sandwich as part of the garnish. Actually, that might be what the picture was except it was already half eaten.
It's pretty damn close to "lunch for 2, plus a large Caesar"!

----------


## killramos

I think it’s cleaver that has a loaded caeser on the menu that had more food on it than an entree for like 15 bucks. I approve.

----------


## Buster



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Caesar friend mE good!

----------


## Darkane

No pics,

Fahr Pils during the day 

Bread and butter Chardonnay with father’s day supper. I’m not a white fan, but that stuff is unreal out of the fridge or cooler. Prefect summer white.

----------


## killramos

Had my dad over for some craft beers and sushi ( two things he gets seldom ). 

Nice evening.

----------


## SKR

King of beers.

----------


## roopi

> No pics,
> 
> Fahr Pils during the day 
> 
> Bread and butter Chardonnay with father’s day supper. I’m not a white fan, but that stuff is unreal out of the fridge or cooler. Prefect summer white.



Agreed. Their Pinot is better. Try it if you haven't yet.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## R!zz0

Trying to cut down for a bit. It taste like shit.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast

Very good. 9.5/10

----------


## Buster

> Attachment 100180

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

BBQ King Caesar. Circa 2019.
Terrible picture is terrible, but still...

----------


## Tik-Tok

Jamaica finally has its shit together enough to export my favorite ginger beer again.

----------


## killramos

Excellent Choice

----------


## bjstare

Where does one buy that ginger beer? I’m interested.

----------


## killramos

> Where does one buy that ginger beer? I’m interested.



https://www.liquorconnect.com/Products/Item/741988

I’ve had luck with the bigger coop liquor stores.

----------


## R!zz0

> Where does one buy that ginger beer? Im interested.



Best for fighting flu/cold. My friend drinks a lot of it plus he likes the taste.

----------


## bjstare

> Best for fighting flu/cold. My friend drinks a lot of it plus he likes the taste.



I am pretty sure alcohol does a lot of things, but helping the body fight a cold is not one of them  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Where does one buy that ginger beer? I’m interested.



Coop Macleod, beer fridge back right corner. I've tried 1/2 dozen ginger beers and this one is definitely the best. Not super sweet, and the ginger flavour has some bite.

----------


## killramos

> I am pretty sure alcohol does a lot of things, but helping the body fight a cold is not one of them



Ryecovery always works for me

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## mr2mike

> Jamaica finally has its shit together enough to export my favorite ginger beer again.



I gotta try those!

----------


## ercchry

Don’t let the tap fool ya, it’s banded peak’s Gate razer; gotta support Moose Mountain!

----------


## killramos

A 0 fucks given Pilsner

----------


## ExtraSlow

Approved. It's too hot to give a fuck. I worked through a box of coop beer and a bunch of Budweiser.

----------


## killramos

Good man. This particular Pilsner was one in a long line of tequila.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> In this thread we post our lockdown firewater.
> 
> Reps to unique/creative drinks and artistic photos.
> 
> I'm currently enjoying a Jack & Ginger (no lime).



Are non-drunkies allow to post here? 


Double tall glass grapefruit shavings embedded under sophisticated layers of freshly squeezed citrus blast on the rocks?

----------


## davidI

Yea, non-drunkies are welcome. I've been posting less here as I've been cutting back and will do the rest of July dry as well (apart from trying a few Georgian beers when we get there).

Of course, first I had to celebrate Canada Day in Spain (3 easy steps).

----------


## mr2mike

> Attachment 100304
> 
> A 0 fucks given Pilsner



Also you're LGBTQ+ friendly.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Annex Idle Hands Italian Pilsner
Blind man Five of Diamonds Pilsner. 
Born Colorado Dingle Berry raspberry brown.

----------


## Maxt

Phillips makes a bunch of decent and reasonably priced IPA's, the HOP BOX is a decent buy.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

Does that save the hospital the trouble of needing to pump your stomach when you get white girl wasted?

----------


## davidI

Happy Independence Day 'Merica

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fucking lots.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Five of Diamonds is awesome. Can is awesome too. 
That Born Colorado Dingle Berry is nearly great, but it's a little too chewy, somehow too much happening in that can.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Goes down like a corona with lime but tastes better

----------


## ExtraSlow

"session ale" means you can drink a lot? Seems accurate.
Hot day at the lake.

----------


## 89coupe

That’s a lake?

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Big buncha cheap shit in here. Celebrating tonight at a buddy's house.

----------


## killramos

Banded peak has a new stampede beer. They call it a lager. But it’s just another undrinkable IPA.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Disoblige

Wow, I did not expect much from this but it is awesome. So easy drinking. I could drink 6 of these easy in hot summer weather. I guess there isn't too much flavor but very very smooth.

Brewed in Cochrane.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Is that Papa Bear or Farmer's Daughter?
I was singing the praises of one of theirs about a year ago. They are super good!

----------


## Disoblige

> ^Is that Papa Bear or Farmer's Daughter?
> I was singing the praises of one of theirs about a year ago. They are super good!



Fire & Fury but also got the other 2 you mentioned!
I like them all!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Fire & Fury but also got the other 2 you mentioned!
> I like them all!



Ah, I've never had that one. I think it's Papa Bear that I have a strong preference for. I remember making a label about fruit cup life and sticking it to one to mock The Slow Extra.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## mr2mike

> Big buncha cheap shit in here. Celebrating tonight at a buddy's house. 
> Attachment 100560



Celebrating what? 
The install of those sloppy, pleather seat covers?

- - - Updated - - -




> 



Making some sizurp tonight?

----------


## ExtraSlow

That was my Uber Mike.

----------


## mr2mike

> That was my Uber Mike.



Makes sense. 
Doesn't make sense he's driving a truck. Doubt he's making more than $15/hr.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Not usually a fan of IPA’s but this was delicious.

----------


## ercchry



----------


## Darkane

> 



World championship beer.

----------


## Toilet_X

Siiighhhhh  :Frown:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Siiighhhhh



Nothing wrong with not poisoning your body. Keep at it.

----------


## Disoblige

> Photo



Y93 is my favorite south place now. Better quality than Big Catch and none of that red vinegar rice crap.
I think they grate their own wasabi too (at least for the chirashi). So sweet and more mellow.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast

This beer was a trip. Taste was decent (7/10). Pouring it was the best part.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Buster

> Y93 is my favorite south place now. Better quality than Big Catch and none of that red vinegar rice crap.
> I think they grate their own wasabi too (at least for the chirashi). So sweet and more mellow.



I'm sitting at y93 right now picking up takeout based on your comment. So tiny!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm sitting at y93 right now picking up takeout based on your comment. So tiny!



He has tiny hands. He just mentioned it in another thread wrt holding his cawk.

----------


## Disoblige

> I'm sitting at y93 right now picking up takeout based on your comment. So tiny!



How was it? I hope they use that wasabi for more than just their chirashi. It was addicting.




> He has tiny hands. He just mentioned it in another thread wrt holding his cawk.



My tiny hands gives a great illusion and that is why I have 50k subs on my OnlyFans. Jelly?

----------


## Buster

> How was it? I hope they use that wasabi for more than just their chirashi. It was addicting.
> 
> 
> My tiny hands gives a great illusion and that is why I have 50k subs on my OnlyFans. Jelly?



It was great!

Yes, their wasabi was less paste...more fibrous (in a good way).

----------


## killramos

I thought the jelly was for next weeks episode?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Disoblige

Back on topic. Love half hitch. Was friggin brewed at the end of June. Tastes like tap.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## Disoblige

^^Too much Pellegrino tonight bruh?!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ^^Too much Pellegrino tonight bruh?!



My timing was off for ES post.
Fuck that guy, anyway!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My timing was off for ES post.
> Fuck that guy, anyway!



You and I could make some beautiful children bro.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

At least they're have normal-sized hands!

----------


## ercchry

Cheap wine for a cheap steak… both surprisingly good. Hopefully this sear satisfies Killy

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Carnivor isn't that cheap!
$20 says your dookie is jet-fucking-black tomorrow though...
LoL!!

----------


## killramos

> Cheap wine for a cheap steak… both surprisingly good. Hopefully this sear satisfies Killy



I’ll allow it

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Pretty tasty

----------


## BavarianBeast

On the subject..

----------


## BavarianBeast

Stocked

----------


## killramos

G&T in the smoke.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Random barrel-bottom whiskey from 
@speedog
. He's got some interesting shit happening these days. Drinks nice.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That's in a George W Bush (Russian Prince) bottle when it should've been in an empty San Pellegrino bottle.
Don't tell Disoblige

Speedog is the only subscriber on my OnlyFans.

----------


## Maxt

> Banded peak has a new stampede beer. They call it a lager. But its just another undrinkable IPA.



 A real stampede beer should have an opening on each end, and be consumed in a back alley, with a friend...

----------


## Disoblige

> That's in a George W Bush (Russian Prince) bottle when it should've been in an empty San Pellegrino bottle.
> Don't tell Disoblige
> 
> Speedog is the only subscriber on my OnlyFans.



I'd take whisky in an empty smelly pickle jar than some prissy Millennial plastic bullshit.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

Your wife sure drinks a lot.

----------


## ExtraSlow

How many days a week are you guys in a bar? I can't tell if I'm jealous or not.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> A real stampede beer should have an opening on each end, and be consumed in a back alley, with a friend...



Did you mean beer or broad?

----------


## Disoblige

> Did you mean beer or broad?



or bruh, or bear.

It's 2021 now, c'mon.

----------


## Maxt

> Did you mean beer or broad?



 The Alexis Frulling Bitter, could also come with a scented candle.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Hints of pineapple give way to a thrusting, sea-salt head."

----------


## bjstare

I was thinking something more like cigarettes + sweaty feet

----------


## Disoblige

Omfg this is so good. And it is 8%. So easy drinking. I could drink a 6 pack of this in one sitting...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm fancy too.

----------


## ercchry

> Omfg this is so good. And it is 8%. So easy drinking. I could drink a 6 pack of this in one sitting...



Are you drinking at breakfast, or eating breakfast for dinner?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Either way, that's too much syrup.

----------


## Disoblige

> Either way, that's too much syrup.



Everyone says that to me.
I must be the crazy one.
Stuffed Brioche french toast ftw tho.

I was eating breakfast for dinner  :ROFL!: 
First course anyways.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm down with breakfast for dinner.

----------


## BavarianBeast

That ecliptic chocolate raspberry is so good! Made a post about it a little while back. 

This beer was delicious and unique from blood brothers in Toronto. Enjoyed sipping the nitro foam more than the beer though it was really smooth and easy drinking

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

They named the company after it, must be the signature brew.

----------


## SKR

> They named the company after it, must be the signature brew.



I remember these commercials from when I was a kid and I'd go to my grandparents' place to watch NASCAR on TNN.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Great Gentleman products negate all positivity.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## BavarianBeast

Perfect drink to go with some psychedelic fun



Tasted like booster juice haha!

Alberta beer exchange has it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Effective

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## Disoblige

^^ Is it good? I saw it at 5 Vines today.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I really enjoyed it. Thought it hit all the flavours quite well.

----------


## Disoblige

Hmm nice. It was like $8-ish so I was hesitant on something that may be crap.

Wondering what to drink tonight... and in what order...

----------


## BavarianBeast

It was worth it.

This was good, but not $10 good. Could really taste the chilli peppers which was unique. 



That category 12 ipa is quite tasty!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Couple more than usual tonight.. 

Highly recommend everyone orders this from Tailgunner in Calgary. Amazing

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Frig Off!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Sounds gross. Turns out - delicious!

----------


## arcticcat522

I'm a cheep beer kinda guy, but the wife brought this home. It was great

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Birch Churr.

----------


## BavarianBeast

^ looks like trichoderma. Better cut that tree down.



So far all these guys beers have been good! 8/10

----------


## ExtraSlow

BB, you drink some weird and complicated beers.

----------


## AndyL

This was pretty tasty as always  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

It's hot outside

----------


## BavarianBeast

> BB, you drink some weird and complicated beers.



Helps me keep it at 1 or 2 haha. 



@AndyL
 - is that beer sour at all? Or just Smokey?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't understand rich people goals.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Flavour of orange. But no orange!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've posted this before, I think. Born Colorado Dingle Berry. Description is everything I love. A brown ale with raspberry. But it hits wrong for me somehow. Even on vacation.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Switched back to old reliable AGD.

----------


## Darkane

> I'm a cheep beer kinda guy, but the wife brought this home. It was greatAttachment 101106



Is that the bands own beer???

Good local talent

----------


## AndyL

> @AndyL
>  - is that beer sour at all? Or just Smokey?



Sorry moving took precedent for a few days. 

I'm not a sommelier clearly. To me it's a sweeter version of Rickards red without the aftertaste.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So weird to see the old, OG Smirnoff Ice. You know? Before they Nerf'd it and it was still 7%. Just bought a single.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I was not expecting hoppy from an "American Pale Ale" but I got it. I got HopPenis.

Still good, though.

----------


## Disoblige

> So weird to see the old, OG Smirnoff Ice. You know? Before they Nerf'd it and it was still 7%. Just bought a single.



WTF is beside that? Looks like a used diaper.

----------


## mr2mike

Edit: Thought of a better put down. See below. 

- - - Updated - - -




> WTF is beside that? Looks like a used diaper.



It's his Conch for calling all his friends.

----------


## Disoblige

And why is there a pail of jizz to the right?
So many questions...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> And why is there a pail of jizz to the right?
> So many questions...



Sucks to your AssMar - that's a citronella candle.

----------


## mr2mike

> And why is there a pail of jizz to the right?
> So many questions...



You mean a pail and a can, right?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You mean a pail and a can, right?



You can #Millennial all you want, that OG shit is delicious and (*as long as you have fewer than 4.0000) loosens up ladies like a shirtless TPiM in a tool belt.

I used to feel like Nick Offerman when drinking with these junior twats who thought it was #hilarious to buy people Ice as "a punishment". Their girlfriends were laughing all the way to a sore ass in a stranger's hotel room, as I recall.

*But that's none of my business.jpg

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This one is way better than I was expecting. Other beers from this place are also awesome.



Happy Friday!!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This is *not* micro dosing.
The Mrs disapproves, but I think it's amazing for a 6%.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## arcticcat522

> Is that the bands own beer???
> 
> Good local talent



The "teamed up" to promote each other kinda thing....

From high river brewing web site:
"Belvedere Punk Rock - Golden Ale - 5.0% ABV

Punk Rock band, BELVEDERE, started in Calgary 25 years ago.

We teamed up with the band for the release of their sixth album "Hindsight Is The Sixth Sense" and created this easy-drinking tropical golden ale.

We hope you like it and savour every sip, while crashing around in the mosh pit."

It was very good

----------


## BavarianBeast

“Asking for a friend” raspberry smoothie sour. Delicious

----------


## mr2mike

I'll be drinking this after I get home. 
This IS a current sale. Get it while it's hot!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dictador is good shit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is the one of theirs called "Insolent" on sale?
I owe a Texan a bunch of that.

----------


## mr2mike

> Is the one of theirs called "Insolent" on sale?
> I owe a Texan a bunch of that.



It wasn't. Just the peasant 12yr version.

----------


## SKR

> Is the one of theirs called "Insolent" on sale?
> I owe a Texan a bunch of that.



Down at the airport betting on flights?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Down at the airport betting on flights?



More or less... But definitely less.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast

Now this is a stout.

----------


## BavarianBeast

It was so good I bought 80 of them

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Wait... 80 of those nuclear stouts?
Or, 80 of the fruitier Asking For A Friend things?

----------


## BavarianBeast

80 asking for a friend. I do have a ton of great notion beers in my fridge as well though.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## lasimmon

Those beers, especially the stout, look terrible.

----------


## BavarianBeast

It’s too bad more folks don’t have the same conviction. They usually don’t last more than a couple days on the shelf at $8-12 a can.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm into high quality beers, but I like even my expensive beer to be "regular beer" type. Fahr Brewing etc, not something that tastes like an apple pie mixed with a blacksmiths anvil and a left-handed polecat or some bizarre combination. This is the Starbucks Frappuccino of beers, and I do not approve.

----------


## lasimmon

> It’s too bad more folks don’t have the same conviction. They usually don’t last more than a couple days on the shelf at $8-12 a can.



Popular =/= good.

----------


## schurchill39

Let the ice cube melt for about 10 minutes, give it a swirl and she's good to go. One of the less expensive bourbons that I enjoy

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ercchry

Grabbed a mixed case of these when in Vernon… cool place for some food and drink if anyone is in the area

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Pretty tasty, love everything made by Fahr

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fahr is outstanding.

----------


## ercchry

I have some of that in the fridge… was told it wasn’t released yet?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Picked it up from Oak and Vine yesterday

----------


## adamc

Extra Slow approved?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeeeaappp.

----------


## Strider

> I have some of that in the fridge… was told it wasn’t released yet?



 :crazy nut:  I picked some up at Co-op wine and spirits on 16th over the long weekend

----------


## mr2mike

@adamc
 do you have the same TP reserves as 
@ExtraSlow
 to be downing that swill?

----------


## adamc

It was very serviceable for a beer to drink on the boat/at the beach here as we try to stretch out the last bit of Kelowna summer. Very decent for a cheap pilsner.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Wow! Omnipollo has some crazy fucking good beer

----------


## Disoblige

Damn that's a long toe.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Damn that's a long toe.



Maybe he was drinking with Megan Fox and hasn't updated in the "Claim To Fame" thread, yet.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's not her toe, Dude. You want a toe? I can get you a toe, believe me. There are ways, Dude.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That's not her toe, Dude. You want a toe? I can get you a toe, believe me. There are ways, Dude.



So you're having the White Russian, or the:

?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Thanks, Barn.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

TGIF to the extreme

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Lets gooooooooooooo

----------


## ExtraSlow

Approved

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Omnipollo has some crazy fucking good beer



"Beer"

- - - Updated - - -




> Lets gooooooooooooo



How was the party?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Top tip. If speedog gives you swish whiskey, don't mix it with sprite. That's no fucking good.
But the second two thirds of that same can of sprite are delightful when mixed with tequila. 

So yeah the more you know, birches.

----------


## speedog

> Top tip. If speedog gives you swish whiskey, don't mix it with sprite. That's no fucking good.
> But the second two thirds of that same can of sprite are delightful when mixed with tequila. 
> 
> So yeah the more you know, birches.



Wasn't swish, was straight out of the barrels which we filtered to clean it up - some is rye whisky, some bourbon plus other whiskeys too - got a few litres of 125 proof rye whisky and almost a litre of 140 proof bourbon. About 35 litres to date, most 100 proof or better - you probably got the rye whisky, I do not find that enjoyable at all. Another trailer load of 288 whisky barrels coming in tomorrow, hopefully some wet ones.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## BavarianBeast

Backcountry beer legitimately tastes like fuzzy peaches

----------


## adamc

Another winner from the Kirkland Signature line of products. 8/10

----------


## BavarianBeast

Breakfast on the go

----------


## ExtraSlow

Seasonal property maintenance is thirsty work.

----------


## NoSup4U

> Seasonal property maintenance is thirsty work.



Christmas socks and a snowblower...ya gone done fucked us, boy

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm ready for winter, what can I say?

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Seasonal property maintenance is thirsty work.



I see you cashed in on the CT oil sale. Did the same thing with all my dino-burning implements

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I knocked down an insurmountable buck today and now I'm in a Good Mood and celebrating.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This is the worst vodka I have had in many, _many_ years. They should call this "flavoured vodka" and describe the flavour as "chicken water in a bowling shoe". It's so awful, I'm going to have to get creative to choke it down, otherwise, I'm going to use it to clean my sandals.


In other news, it's a holiday and me likey Bock. This was on sale at Co-Op for suspiciously cheap so I bought one. It's very good. A touch flatter than I'd prefer but plenty of delicious, warm holiday flavour to mask its potency.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Delicious thanksgiving desert beer

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Delicious thanksgiving desert beer



Sometimes the area around Osoyoos does feel like a desert. I agree.

----------


## OTown

> Delicious thanksgiving desert beer



Not sure how i feel about this

----------


## BavarianBeast

Try it out, if you have a sweet tooth you will be happy. Alberta beer exchange

----------


## BavarianBeast

Nailed it

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are a weird dude.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## R-Audi

> Nailed it



Thats one I could get behind! Collective Arts has some great sours.

----------


## ExtraSlow

O16 is always good. Especially good while on vacation in an exotic location. This is a former 
@mr2mike
 's restaurant.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## The_Penguin

It was a birthday gift, don't judge.
Pretty good actually.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You know I love da penguinos.

Exotic locations continue :

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## ExtraSlow

The brand with the two crosses.

----------


## ercchry

Post mtb hot tub and beer

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

One of the few good things from PEI

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm accidentally local.

----------


## BavarianBeast

A proper $1 menu

----------


## killramos

I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t jealous

----------


## The_Penguin

> A proper $1 menu



Not sure why Michelob Ultra is on that page, but yeah looks pretty good!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Not sure why Michelob Ultra is on that page, but yeah looks pretty good!



It's an insanely popular beer. I say insane, because ordering it is a sign of mental illness.

----------


## The_Penguin

> It's an insanely popular beer. I say insane, because ordering it is a sign of mental illness.



As a keto person, I do drink some low-carb beer, and Sleeman Clear 2.0 is pretty good. Almost tastes like beer. Blue Moon Light Sky has great flavour for low carb. But holy shit Michelob Ultra? like sex on the beach. Fucking near water.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sleeman Clear 2.0 is pretty good.



 I bought some of that sleeman clear 2.0 this summer, and I can say with confidence, it was the single worst beer I had in my cooler at any time, at any price. I don't know if it's "good for a keto beer" or anything, but it's a bad beer. Unless the case I had was off somehow. In any event, it was awful.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Couple of fat JWB's which I haven't had in ages and ages!
Sometimes, I am a heathen with whiskey because I enjoy having a fair chunk of it and the only way to do that (and live) is to have it with comical amounts of ice. This is somewhat additionally funny because I generally don't like much/any ice but in this case, I'll fill a pint glass. 
Just for reference, these are a carefully measured 3oz even though they look like Leaving Las Vegas sized.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hey, does anyone recognize the champagne that Beth Dutton is drinking when she's bathing in the horse trough? Needed for Halloween costume. I always thought it was Veuve but it's not yellow enough and it doesn't look like Dom, and I just don't recognize it.

If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

eventually going to work through this pandemic bottle. Doesn't fit in the liquor cabinet, gotta be the basement or the counter.

----------


## ercchry

Puns are the lowest form of humour, fitting for this 90/10 marketing/product priced wine

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Cracked the seal on the March 2020 emergency backup 60 oz vodka. Liquor shortages haven't' been a thing, so no point keeping this thing around forever. Although being a 60 pounder, it's too large for my liquor cabinet, so i keep it in the storage room in the basement. Now I'm sneaking off downstairs to get my vodka. That's normal, right?



I bought the big pandemic vodka up to the kitchen counter so I'd be reminded to drink it instead of anything else. So yeah, that's my task for the next little while. Nothing special, but it's fine vodka. My favourite IT guy would approve, I'm sure.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This "it" guy you mentioned... He's locked in your art room, isn't he?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I wish, he's dreamy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Fuckin delicious!!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Juicy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Stew day.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

Tough month?

Haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

After a handful of the olys, I'm back into the deca vodka

----------


## ercchry

> Tough month?
> 
> Haha



Waiting for Bitcoin to recover  :ROFL!:

----------


## 89coupe

> Tough month?
> 
> Haha



Haha, someone brought some over one night and I actually liked it, so bought a case.

I just poured this. I’ll try anything if it looks interesting.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Getting saturated

----------


## ercchry

Someone left this in my fridge… it’s… awful. But blends well with THC tincture

----------


## killramos

I am pretty sure that is called being iced.

----------


## ercchry

> I am pretty sure that is called being iced.



It was weird, dude usually is rye and coke only, but somehow managed to put down 3… the leave was understandable

----------


## Buster

this is good. thanks 
@rage2

----------


## davidI

> this is good. thanks @rage2



I remember drinking vodka in Poland with my hostel receptionist back in the day and she insisted Wyborowa was the best vodka. 

I'm not a big vodka drinker but I believe her - this looks like a nice bottle.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## roopi

Oat nog actually isn't that bad.  :Shock:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Pretty much yeah

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm trying what might very well be my first Portugese wine. It's quite good! Very full bodied and strong!

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> I'm trying what might very well be my first Portugese wine. It's quite good! Very full bodied and strong!



The secret is out! I really like this one!

----------


## roopi

.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Twice now the "opportunity" to buy Bordeaux wine futures from 2019 has came all over me come upon me  still not better.

I'm thinking of doing it through co-op, but only with some of the cheaper bottles. Is this a scam? Their story is very compelling, so I am... How do they say in Paris? "Sus"?

I almost never buy French wine aside from the occasional Bordeaux or Chateauneuf du Pape but I do thoroughly enjoy them when I do, so it's not like a rule where "I refuse to drink wine made by cheese eating, surrender monkeys" or anything. I just usually go Italian to match my... _jeans_?

So if this is a scam, please help me.
And if you're a wine snob and can advise on East vs West banks in terms of bold flavours, that would be great.

----------


## ercchry

I know nothing, but that willowpark offers them every year, 2019 seems sus? They were selling 2020 back in Aug.



https://issuu.com/willowparkwinesand...deaux_offer_1_

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you love talking about wine with people who love to talk about wine, then this seems great. You can really deep dive and nerd out. Superb opportunity.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If you love talking about wine with people who love to talk about wine, then this seems great. You can really deep dive and nerd out. Superb opportunity.



I am very much not that guy. I am better described as "hey, this bottle that's normally $50 is down to $30 so I'd like to try it".
 
@ercchry
 I saw that one from Willow Park before the co-op one. My assumption was the 19's are being released this spring and perhaps the 20's aren't until next spring and that Willow Park one is super super early. But I really don't know.

----------


## ercchry

If you want a good deal Italian, looks like Kirkland changed up producers on their brunello, $27.99 now, use to be about $38? Wine maker signature on the label links it back to being from these guys:



Haven’t tried it yet, might open it tonight. If it’s above average I’m going back for more, I don’t see how that price point is sustainable especially with current supply chain issues

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I am very much not that guy. I am better described as "hey, this bottle that's normally $50 is down to $30 so I'd like to try it".



Maybe I'm an idiot, but I can't imagine any kind of special "wine futures purchase" actually saves a guy money overall. I think the value is elsewhere in that program.

----------


## bjstare

> I don’t see how that price point is sustainable especially with current supply chain issues



Because Costco.

----------


## killramos

Bird in hand is worth 2 in bush applies to all things

Costco gives you the chance to pre sell your entire productive potential years in advance.

That kind of job security is enormous for a winery.

----------


## ercchry

Obviously… but the reduction in price from the last vintage is pretty substantial… and a great value for a brunello… gonna hedge the risk as a further price drop is unlikely, but a million reasons for an increase are possible

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Maybe I'm an idiot, but I can't imagine any kind of special "wine futures purchase" actually saves a guy money overall. I think the value is elsewhere in that program.



Well, apparently the bird/bush argument holds for this, as well. The purchaser of futures is gambling that the wine will be better than anticipated and that once it's fully released from the barrels, tested, critiqued and bottled, the price will go up as demand increases and I'll have bought mine for ___% cheaper because I took a risk.

This sounds like something that would make more sense if I was buying several cases of wine, and I'm not, so I'm not their target buyer.

----------


## Buster

> Twice now the "opportunity" to buy Bordeaux wine futures from 2019 has came all over me come upon me  still not better.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing it through co-op, but only with some of the cheaper bottles. Is this a scam? Their story is very compelling, so I am... How do they say in Paris? "Sus"?
> 
> I almost never buy French wine aside from the occasional Bordeaux or Chateauneuf du Pape but I do thoroughly enjoy them when I do, so it's not like a rule where "I refuse to drink wine made by cheese eating, surrender monkeys" or anything. I just usually go Italian to match my... _jeans_?
> 
> So if this is a scam, please help me.
> And if you're a wine snob and can advise on East vs West banks in terms of bold flavours, that would be great.



This is a pretty common thing. I haven't bothered. What is a wine "future" in practice? Is this something you can then sell, ie is there a secondary market for these "futures"? Why not just buy the wine and stick it in your basement for a mature date?

Anyway, I don't like the idea of giving someone an interest free loan for an unknown whatever. This doesn't sound like a scam - probably more along the lines of a car dealer offering you window etching on your new car or something.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This is a pretty common thing. I haven't bothered. What is a wine "future" in practice? Is this something you can then sell, ie is there a secondary market for these "futures"? Why not just buy the wine and stick it in your basement for a mature date?
> 
> Anyway, I don't like the idea of giving someone an interest free loan for an unknown whatever. This doesn't sound like a scam - probably more along the lines of a car dealer offering you window etching on your new car or something.



I trust your advise.
I'm not interested in the $1k+ bottles but I bet there's a more reasonable chance those could be an investment opportunity with a couple years in the cellar.
What am I really hoping for, here? To see the bottle I got for $50 on the shelf next summer for $80?
"Hey TPiM - shut your pie hole and get back to work!"

----------


## Buster

> Well, apparently the bird/bush argument holds for this, as well. The purchaser of futures is gambling that the wine will be better than anticipated and that once it's fully released from the barrels, tested, critiqued and bottled, the price will go up as demand increases and I'll have bought mine for ___% cheaper because I took a risk.
> 
> This sounds like something that would make more sense if I was buying several cases of wine, and I'm not, so I'm not their target buyer.



I like to have a few $30 bottles of wine around, so I don't have to serve my good stuff to the cretins. I'll buy a case of that brunello no problem.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm an absolute savage when it comes to wine. I drink sub $30 bottles and I'm very happy with them. This may not surprise anyone.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Wine is for blowhards

----------


## asp integra

> Wine is for blowhards



What is that? Looks like what was in my sink last time it backed up lol

----------


## BavarianBeast

Yeah it definitely looked nasty but tasted quite good. A bit heavy, made for a good dessert.

----------


## ExtraSlow

"Smoothie-style" beer is a phrase that should not be used ever.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^I reckon you'd get your ass kicked for sayin that, Man.

----------


## killramos

Is my old fashioned more appropriate?

----------


## Buster

> Attachment 102927
> 
> Is my old fashioned more appropriate?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that brads drink in rhe back?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Had the first Old Fashioned of my life only a few weeks ago. It was made with the fancy Little Book Bourbon that I bought for that friend.
I liked it quite a bit! But I felt it was a waste using that insane 62% strength, premium bourbon for it...

----------


## roopi

> Had the first Old Fashioned of my life only a few weeks ago. It was made with the fancy Little Book Bourbon that I bought for that friend.
> I liked it quite a bit! But I felt it was a waste using that insane 62% strength, premium bourbon for it...



Yeah you can accomplish the same with Makers

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah you can accomplish the same with Makers



I was pretty sure that was the thing, hence my apprehension and desire to try it straight.

----------


## killramos

> Had the first Old Fashioned of my life only a few weeks ago. It was made with the fancy Little Book Bourbon that I bought for that friend.
> I liked it quite a bit! But I felt it was a waste using that insane 62% strength, premium bourbon for it...



To be fair I find an old fashioned is a great way to make use of all that hilariously over proof bourbon people pretend to to like these days.

- - - Updated - - -




> Is that brads drink in rhe back?



Him and my wife have very similar tastes

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Him and my wife have very similar tastes



You've tasted Brad? I respect that.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Bulleit bourbon is my go to for old fashioneds. Drink them weekly.

Interested in how to costco brunello turns out. I've had a fair amount of the cab sauv and it is pretty good value.

----------


## Buster

> Bulleit bourbon is my go to for old fashioneds. Drink them weekly.
> 
> Interested in how to costco brunello turns out. I've had a fair amount of the cab sauv and it is pretty good value.



I hope its good.

lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys know they still make Rickard Red? That used to be cool back in University days. Guess it still is at BP's?

----------


## davidI

> To be fair I find an old fashioned is a great way to make use of all that hilariously over proof bourbon people pretend to to like these days.



I've been enjoying this guy's WhiskyTube lately. Here's his whisky showdown for OF's: https://youtu.be/NmaBMDMal2s

----------


## bjstare

I've never had an old fashioned that tastes better than a decent whiskey served neat. Why ruin something good with ice, orange peels, and sugar? Reminds me of Michael Scott drinking his scotch and splenda.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You guys know they still make Rickard Red? That used to be cool back in University days. Guess it still is at BP's?



NegRep for visiting a Boston Pizza.
+Rep for drinking beer at 07:03 and smuggling a Toblerone into a shitty restaurant.

Even Steven.

----------


## killramos

> I've never had an old fashioned that tastes better than a decent whiskey served neat. Why ruin something good with ice, orange peels, and sugar? Reminds me of Michael Scott drinking his scotch and splenda.



I heartily disagree.

----------


## ercchry

> I hope its good.
> 
> lol



Haha, it was good enough that we’ll be doing the same thing here. It’s a pretty closed bottle, so I opened it ahead of time. Was a fine example of a brunello, the GF really enjoyed it too which was a little surprising as she is typically indifferent to such things

----------


## davidI

> I've never had an old fashioned that tastes better than a decent whiskey served neat. Why ruin something good with ice, orange peels, and sugar? Reminds me of Michael Scott drinking his scotch and splenda.



Depends. A lot of <$50 whiskies make delicious cocktails. Anything more expensive and it seems wasteful to do anything but drink it neat though, IMHO.

----------


## BavarianBeast

A solid 10/10

----------


## killramos

If I didn’t know better I’d say you really just like boozie Juice

----------


## Disoblige

I wonder if someone can invent flavor shots for beer so they can take regular piss water and make it into a beer like what BB drinks.

----------


## Buster

> I wonder if someone can invent flavor shots for beer so they can take regular piss water and make it into a beer like what BB drinks.



What do you think they did?

----------


## Disoblige

> What do you think they did?



Went an outrageous technical route which resulted in the same taste as if they did flavor shots. Slapped a colorful label on it so they can charge you $10/can.

----------


## BavarianBeast

It’s the only way to get your vitamins

Flavour shot wouldn’t work. I need to see the metric tons of real fruit purée go into the brewing process on Instagram.

Shitty breweries like spectrum try to make fruited sour ales and they taste like shit. You have to be dialled to brew a good sour.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Its the only way to get your vitamins
> 
> Flavour shot wouldnt work. I need to see the metric tons of real fruit purée go into the brewing process on Instagram.
> 
> Shitty breweries like spectrum try to make fruited sour ales and they taste like shit. You have to be dialled to brew a good sour.



I'm not so sure about that... I believe making a "good sour" in today's market is no more difficult than making a "good IPA" in last week's market.
And last week's market was, "Yo, I don't know WtF I'm doing, so all my beer is inconsistent, donkey taint but it turns out that if I absolutely _poison_ it with hops and then double the hops, I seem to keep getting away with this! *As long as I give it a Camp name and put a silly label on it."

I agree that proper sours aren't _quite_ as easy to make, but the crowd isn't proficient. That stuff you keep drinking is way different, in my opinion. I like it twice a year, but it's cool that you enjoy it so much!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

It's a full size bottle I swear

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's a full size bottle I swear



^That counter could break that fragile rectangular bottle.
Store in San Pel, please.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll bet your girlfriend has small hands too. You are so vain.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

200ml, 750ml... Who can tell the difference

Blue is so smooth, velvety mouth feel, very good.

Onto the 18 year now, great nose to it, very delicious as well

----------


## ExtraSlow

You dudes convinced me to hit the pandemic vodka stash.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Good move, the city council approves of your pandemic drinking

----------


## BavarianBeast

Well done. I think The Establishment is one of the top 3 breweries in Calgary for me.

----------


## ercchry

That sounds suspiciously like jamrock? Like they added raspberry to it?

----------


## BavarianBeast

And more ABV. I think it tastes way better than jam rock.

----------


## ercchry

> And more ABV. I think it tastes way better than jam rock.



Interesting… will have to give it a shot

----------


## bjstare

> Well done. I think The Establishment is one of the top 3 breweries in Calgary for me.



The establishment has a couple decent beers for sure. Hands down the best local one imo, most are utter garbage.

----------


## R-Audi

> That sounds suspiciously like jamrock? Like they added raspberry to it?



I thought Jamrock was gross. Typically like sours, but the vanilla didnt work for me.

Quite enjoy (one of my favorites) 'Left my wallet in El Segundo' Tastes like smokey pineapple!

----------


## Buster

Don't you guys like beer?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Don't you guys like beer?



Normal honest beer is apparently not cool.

----------


## killramos

Juice boxes are all the rage with the cool kids

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Cabin is my fav local brewer, consistent good beers, lots of quality hazy NEIPA and IPA's

----------


## ercchry

Typically have fahr in the fridge, but the sours are a nice switch up, less effort than making a cocktail too

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fancy boi

----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## ercchry

Disappointing

----------


## ExtraSlow

The very last 8 ounces of my pandemic vodka. This Deca brand stuff is fine, but honestly I'd prefer tequila or rum. Just needed the huge bottle out of the way. 
Haven't decided if I'm moving to annex Idle Hands or black bush afterwards.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## msommers

Always a crowd pleaser.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Scotch & Soda. It's surprisingly good!

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Buster

>

----------


## killramos

Those are the weirdest night clubs, with the most bizarre hours, I have ever seen..

----------


## ExtraSlow

Drinking vodka red bull at home is weirder than anything previously posted in this thread.

----------


## 89coupe

> Drinking vodka red bull at home is weirder than anything previously posted in this thread.



Drinking fruit flavoured beer is fucking weird.

Drinking RedBull and vodka is just fun.

----------


## ExtraSlow

:rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :Werd!:  :winter tires mandatory:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :Pimpin':  :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm at Azuridge. Asked for Vodka Red Bull.
I'm no longer at Azuridge.

I support their decision.

----------


## Buster

I'm at the jw Marriott parq in Vancouver. Fuck all y'all.

- - - Updated - - -




> Drinking fruit flavoured beer is fucking weird.
> 
> Drinking RedBull and vodka is just fun.



Hell yes 

Me: "ipa's are gross"

Kool aid sour beers:. " Hold my beer"

----------


## BavarianBeast

#Triggered

----------


## lasimmon

> Attachment 103004
> 
> Well done. I think The Establishment is one of the top 3 breweries in Calgary for me.



It won the best brewery in Canada in 2021.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coop lager.

----------


## R-Audi

Am I doing this right?

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Attachment 103032



My one friend swears by the Bumbu, even got me some for my birthday, but I just can't handle it. The banana flavour is way to strong, reminds me of my uni days drinking Whalers, lol

----------


## 89coupe

> My one friend swears by the Bumbu, even got me some for my birthday, but I just can't handle it. The banana flavour is way to strong, reminds me of my uni days drinking Whalers, lol



I can’t drink any other rum, nothing else I have tried tastes as good.

You have a recommendation?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dictador, zaya and Fleur De Cana. The 7 year Havana club is my standard house rum. 

And for cheap-asses , the coop spiced rum is a good mixer.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> I can’t drink any other rum, nothing else I have tried tastes as good.
> 
> You have a recommendation?



El Dorado and Dictator 12 are my go. If you like flavoured, Kraken is a good non-offensive spiced-vanilla rum.

I've had some excellent stuff like the El Dorado Reserves, Zacapa XO and Goslings Old, but those are $100+ bottles - I highly recommend trying them though.

----------


## killramos

I’m a simple man who likes ordinary beer



My wife’s drink might appeal more to some of you?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Picked up a 60 pounder of bulleit for $75 at sobeys. Going to be great over the holidays

----------


## Strider

Just boring old beer  :Sleep ZzZZ:

----------


## Kjonus

> I can’t drink any other rum, nothing else I have tried tastes as good.
> 
> You have a recommendation?



You apparently haven't tried much when it come to rum. While I do like Bumbu it's not aged and has a lot of flavour added to it. This full shelf is all rum that I mostly drink straight. The 20 year Dictator and 15 year Pusser's in the back are worth the money. But for a cheaper nice surprise the 8 year Bacardi is great

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## mr2mike

> Am I doing this right?
> 
> 
> Attachment 103055



No Conch shell in background. So, no! 
@ThePenIsMightier

----------


## ercchry



----------


## tcon

Really into Port wine lately, which is funny because I've never liked drinking normal wines.
Grabbed an advent calendar with tiny bottles, unfortunately working nights until the weekend but I'll have a nice assortment to try then.

----------


## SKR

This looks like it was taken in your bathroom:




> Just boring old beer



And this one on your garage floor:




>

----------


## ercchry

I think my slab is lighter than this piece of furniture

----------


## killramos

Am I doing this beer and juice trend thing right?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Find a bottle of rumchata.

----------


## killramos

I’m still trying to understand how it was $2… in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.

It’s the size of my arm lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

You do have T-Rex arms though. 

Alcohol in USA is priced correctly. It's Canada that has it wrong.

----------


## killramos

Delicious

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Looks warm there, must be in the tropical part of Aspen

----------


## killramos

It’s certainly my favourite part, only 12 minutes to DT!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You apparently haven't tried much when it come to rum. While I do like Bumbu it's not aged and has a lot of flavour added to it. This full shelf is all rum that I mostly drink straight. The 20 year Dictator and 15 year Pusser's in the back are worth the money. But for a cheaper nice surprise the 8 year Bacardi is great 
> 
> Attachment 103084



More Plantation XO and then more Plantation XO! 
Pussers is RoFL awful!

----------


## brucebanner

Randomly bought these and started with a 78. Not saying much but I'll drink the other two 78s in the box as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Randomly bought these and started with a 78. Not saying much but I'll drink the other two 78s in the box as well



LoL I just got home with that box, too!
Analog 78 is one of the best beers in the last 20 years. I discovered it on tap at the Sturgeon House in Kelowna and have been enjoying it ever since. Twice, people have made custom birthday cakes for me with fondant all fancy like their label and even my parents remember to buy it when I come visit.
You, Sir - have made the correct choice!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Phillips is on the short list of craft brewers who I think understand that craft beer needs to be beer first.

----------


## Buster

> Phillips is on the short list of craft brewers who I think understand that craft beer needs to be beer first.



No no, the beer flavor is secondary.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm enjoying a big fat Hoyne for the first time in ages. This shit is on tap all over the place in Victoria and it's a real treat. Hoyne Dark Matter.

----------


## OTown

I do love Blue Buck. An easy go-to beer

----------


## brucebanner

What are the odds 
@ThePenIsMightier
 haha

The blue buck is the only one I didn't try.

Ranking so far for me :
78
Implosion
Phoenix

We'll see where blue buck will land on my ranking.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Blue Buck will be #2.

----------


## adamc

This is by far the best nog I've ever had. Ultra creamy, very sweet, tastes like natural ingredients with no lingering or weird aftertaste. 9/10

----------


## mr2mike

> Randomly bought these and started with a 78. Not saying much but I'll drink the other two 78s in the box as well



Brucebanner understands beer is secondary for these pictures.  :thumbs up:

----------


## brucebanner

> Blue Buck will be #2.



78
Implosion 
^^ those 2 are really close for me 
Blue buck is 3rd 
Phoenix is last 




> Brucebanner understands beer is secondary for these pictures.



 :Clap: 
I was tossing the box with the rest of my cardboard and thought of this thread. And let's be honest, it's a great picture. I mean beyond is still a car forum right?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Buster

I'm so proud of you guys for taking about actual beer

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Implosion has been renamed. They used to just call it Pilsner. It's a brutal market to try and break into and I'm not sure if that one is going to hang on. Remember Köld and Gopher from Big Rock? Neither of those managed to hang on and they were also very good.

Phoenix is a little bit like a Phillips version of AGD. So it's passable, but not very good, no matter what a #2 guy might try to tell you.

I guess I should start a review thread for this year's Space Case. Or someone else should start one and I can run my mouth in the background, LoL!

----------


## killramos

I was very disappointed in the beer selection in Maui. All of their “pilsners” and “lagers” were just the same hopped up nonsense that passes for beer here.

I think that Bud light with juice was the best beer I had in vacation which was very disappointing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I was very disappointed in the beer selection in Maui. All of their pilsners and lagers were just the same hopped up nonsense that passes for beer here.
> 
> I think that Bud light with juice was the best beer I had in vacation which was very disappointing.



What?!? No!!
Longboard, _Longboard_, *Longboard*!

----------


## ercchry

Maui brewing co. Has two standouts: their heff (pineapple mana) and their porter (coconut hiwa)

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Kona brewing golden ale is nice for the beach, way too expensive to buy here locally though

----------


## killramos

> What?!? No!!
> Longboard, _Longboard_, *Longboard*!



I don’t recall seeing a longboard.

I felt like a porter was the wrong category for 30 degree poolside consumption and never tried it.

It was that blonde lager that offended me the most though. I think I left half a pack for the maid.

----------


## Buster

> I don’t recall seeing a longboard.
> 
> I felt like a porter was the wrong category for 30 degree poolside consumption and never tried it.



probably would have gone well with the 12 inches of snow, though

----------


## 89coupe

When in Hawaii its mandatory to stop at the local Costco and stock up on assorted alcohol.

----------


## killramos

That doesn’t sound very 7.2…

You know they have people who will pour you drinks right?

----------


## 89coupe

> That doesn’t sound very 7.2…
> 
> You know they have people who will pour you drinks right?




I don’t have a butler to pour me drinks at the condo. 7.2 just can’t afford one.





Just cold beer & mixed vodka drinks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Need 7.3 to have butler in that condo.

----------


## 89coupe

> Need 7.3 to have butler in that condo.



Yeh an older 2bed 2bath unit that hasn’t been renovated are currently selling for $1.8m US

Chump change for Beyonders. LOL

http://www.luxuryrealestatemaui.com/...kahi-for-sale/

----------


## Buster

why are you sitting in the hedge?

----------


## 89coupe

> why are you sitting in the hedge?



Lower patio in front of the unit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't mistake anything I say to you for anything but jealousy. It's nice hedge that I'd be honoured to sit in.

----------


## killramos

> Yeh an older 2bed 2bath unit that hasn’t been renovated are currently selling for $1.8m US
> 
> Chump change for Beyonders. LOL
> 
> http://www.luxuryrealestatemaui.com/...kahi-for-sale/



You just need a better agent to find you a good deal

----------


## 89coupe

> You just need a better agent to find you a good deal



That is a good deal haha.

----------


## killramos

I was looking at a gorgeous multi acre property on the north side of the island (yes less desirable than Wailea) last year at 1.3MM.

Up on a cliff with an amazing infinity pool overlooking the ocean.

That’s the kind of thing that makes me wonder what I am doing in Calgary.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I was looking at a gorgeous multi acre property on the north side of the island (yes less desirable than Wailea) last year at 1.3MM.
> 
> Up on a cliff with an amazing infinity pool overlooking the ocean.
> 
> That’s the kind of thing that makes me wonder what I am doing in Calgary.



You boss asks the same question weekly.

----------


## killramos

> You boss asks the same question weekly.



The secret is get a new boss every 6 months

----------


## 89coupe

> I was looking at a gorgeous multi acre property on the north side of the island (yes less desirable than Wailea) last year at 1.3MM.
> 
> Up on a cliff with an amazing infinity pool overlooking the ocean.
> 
> That’s the kind of thing that makes me wonder what I am doing in Calgary.



Well yah, 

Ocean front property costs money haha. It’s a 5 minute walk to the beach in a gated community with private green space that is maintained to perfection, 4 pools & a private pavilion. Plus you are pretty much guaranteed 100% occupancy if you choose to rent it out.

Apples
Oranges

----------


## killramos

This was oceanfront, just not beachfront.

Beaches are hilariously overrated. Like Aspen overrated.

5 minute walk to a beach doesn’t sound like beachfront to me… kind of like how Aspen isn’t that close to downtown lol

----------


## 89coupe

> This was oceanfront, just not beachfront.
> 
> Beaches are hilariously overrated. Like Aspen overrated.
> 
> 5 minute walk to a beach doesn’t sound like beachfront to me… kind of like how Aspen isn’t that close to downtown lol



Well if you want right on the beach the price doubles.

I’ll take 5 minutes any day.

Plus your home is protected if you get a nasty storm.

Beaches are definitely not overrated as they are the first properties to be booked.

----------


## Buster

If you buy a vacation property, and then need to rent it out, then you can't afford a vacation property.

I want nothing to do with a vacation property, but if I did, I wouldn't want to go there after 20 other people people had shit in my bathroom. That to me defeats the purpose of owning.

That's like having your favorite hooker in Vegas twice a year and pretending she's your wife.

----------


## killramos

Yes. Not very baller.

Also re beaches. Beaches are public property. Public. Yuck.

I’ll take an inaccessible cliff with an infinity pool with an acre or 2 between you and the neighbours any day.

----------


## 89coupe

> Yes. Not very baller.
> 
> Also re beaches. Beaches are public property. Public. Yuck.
> 
> I’ll take an inaccessible cliff with an infinity pool with an acre or 2 between you and the neighbours any day.



Well good news, you won’t have to pay near as much. 

Lucky for you lol

----------


## killramos

I consider myself a very lucky person yes.

----------


## Buster

> Yes. Not very baller.
> 
> Also re beaches. Beaches are public property. Public. Yuck.
> 
> Ill take an inaccessible cliff with an infinity pool with an acre or 2 between you and the neighbours any day.



I do NOT like beaches. Public sure, but they are a pain in the ass. Sand, cars, changing cloths, boredom.

----------


## killramos

Extremely overrated.

But I guess they are good if you have a hankering to run a hotel out of your multi million dollar property

----------


## ExtraSlow

Better idea is to rent the property one month at a time and have fewer hassles and lower TCO.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> If you buy a vacation property, and then need to rent it out, then you can't afford a vacation property.



I'd argue this statement. Friends of mine own a few properties in Wailea, very expensive places, they use the properties for a month or two per year among the family and rent them out otherwise. They can very much afford the properties but they also take advantage of renting these ones out due to the demand and rates. ($2800-$5375/night). I had the opportunity to stay at one of the properties several years back for no charge and all I know is that it's well out of my price range if I was paying out of pocket.

With that being said, they have several other vacation properties in Canada and they don't rent those out. Maui is another story when your rental income can be upwards of a million bucks per year, per unit.

----------


## Buster

> I'd argue this statement. Friends of mine own a few properties in Wailea, very expensive places, they use the properties for a month or two per year among the family and rent them out otherwise. They can very much afford the properties but they also take advantage of renting these ones out due to the demand and rates. ($2800-$5375/night). I had the opportunity to stay at one of the properties several years back for no charge and all I know is that it's well out of my price range if I was paying out of pocket.
> 
> With that being said, they have several other vacation properties in Canada and they don't rent those out. Maui is another story when your rental income can be upwards of a million bucks per year, per unit.



You're still sharing.

----------


## 89coupe

> You're still sharing.



You don’t travel I guess, lol.

----------


## Buster

> You don’t travel I guess, lol.



I travel. But we've got three kids so the juice isn't worth the squeeze a lot of the time. in general I think traveling is over rated.

----------


## 89coupe

> I travel. But we've got three kids so the juice isn't worth the squeeze a lot of the time. in general I think traveling is over rated.



You sound miserable.

----------


## Buster

> You sound miserable.



Often

----------


## 90_Shelby

> You're still sharing.






> You don’t travel I guess, lol.




I was thinking the same thing. Haha

Maybe that’s why Buster is doing a $250k backyard reno, so he never has to leave his property?

Meanwhile, I’ll continue to share toilets with the rest of the plebs, I know my place.

----------


## Buster

> I was thinking the same thing. Haha
> 
> Maybe that’s why Buster is doing a $250k backyard reno, so he never has to leave his property?
> 
> Meanwhile, I’ll continue to share toilets with the rest of the plebs, I know my place.



It's a good point actually. I enjoy my work and I don't mind being at home overall. Do I rarely feel the need to "escape" my life.

----------


## 89coupe

> I was thinking the same thing. Haha
> 
> Maybe that’s why Buster is doing a $250k backyard reno, so he never has to leave his property?
> 
> Meanwhile, I’ll continue to share toilets with the rest of the plebs, I know my place.



Whatever floats your boat I guess.

From what I have seen, 90_Shelby is living a damn good life. 

Pleb life for the win.

----------


## Buster

> I was thinking the same thing. Haha
> 
> Maybe that’s why Buster is doing a $250k backyard reno, so he never has to leave his property?
> 
> Meanwhile, I’ll continue to share toilets with the rest of the plebs, I know my place.



I don't mind sharing toilets. I just don't see the distinction between owning a place and renting it to other people and simply renting a place.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I don't mind sharing toilets. I just don't see the distinction between owning a place and renting it to other people and simply renting a place.



You can make money owning a place and renting it out versus renting a place.  :dunno: 

Seems like a pretty clear distinction to me.

You get to enjoy something that is yours, it pays for itself and appreciates over time. You simply need to be wealthy enough to front the cash at the beginning. Seems like a win win overall.

----------


## Buster

Sounds like a job

----------


## prae

I'm with Buster on this one. I'd rather have a different hooker every time I step out. I don't need the hassle of owning a vacation rental. That's why I pay for it to be someone like brad's problem

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Sounds like a job







> You sound miserable.



.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't pimp my hooker out.

----------


## Strider

> You can make money owning a place and renting it out versus renting a place. 
> 
> Seems like a pretty clear distinction to me.
> 
> You get to enjoy something that is yours, it pays for itself and appreciates over time. You simply need to be wealthy enough to front the cash at the beginning. Seems like a win win overall.



I'm never going to be rich enough in my wildest dreams to have million dollar Hawaiian vacation properties, but the thought of a condo in BC has crossed my mind.

Ultimately, I'm with Buster on this one. If someone else is going to use/destroy all my shit in my vacation rental property, then I might as well be the one renting and destroying someone else's shit.
Making money and appreciating over time is back to the asset class / investments / leverage debate.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm pretty damned miserable, and I also can't afford to even rent any of the nice Hawaiian places mentioned, but yeah, I think for myself, owning and then renting out sounds like a layer of hassle that wouldn't appeal to me. Then again, some people get a real kick out of standing somewhere and knowing they own it. If that brings you joy, then have at it. I'll rent the place for my week or whatever.

----------


## ercchry

The real reason to have a second/third/forth property is to leverage business opportunities… and gives access to “borrowing” other affluent people’s vacation properties

----------


## 89coupe

I think these last few pages should be split off into a vacation/rental/investment thread.

----------


## killramos

It’s very important to have somewhere to drink

----------


## Buster

> The real reason to have a second/third/forth property is to leverage business opportunities… and gives access to “borrowing” other affluent people’s vacation properties



What do you mean by this.

----------


## ercchry

> What do you mean by this.



The wealthy trade around properties like the people of airdrie trade around wives… but when they are at these properties they invite other important people that can benefit their business relationships. Do you think Epstein was sharing his fuck island out of the goodness of his pedophile heart?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> I think these last few pages should be split off into a vacation/rental/investment thread.



I dunno, this thread isn't that much about drinking any more.

It's primarily about**: whatever fruit punch sour, or pine-sol IPA the latest LoCaL CrAfT BeEr trend is. It's also primarily about flexing the background of your picture.

----------


## Buster

> The wealthy trade around properties like the people of airdrie trade around wives… but when they are at these properties they invite other important people that can benefit their business relationships. Do you think Epstein was sharing his fuck island out of the goodness of his pedophile heart?



i see what you mean. That seems pretty different from the rent-(out)-to-own thing we're describing here, though.

----------


## bjstare

> The wealthy trade around properties like the people of airdrie trade around wives… but when they are at these properties they invite other important people that can benefit their business relationships. Do you think Epstein was sharing his fuck island out of the goodness of his pedophile heart?



Nearly everyone I know that has multiple properties (i.e., primary + 1 or 2 vacay) will either host family/friends while they're present, not share at all, or occasionally lend access to family/close friends while they aren't there. I have never once experienced, or even heard of, people hosting business associates. 

You are talking about a tiny subset of people that own multiple properties. Like the 0.1% of the 0.1%.

----------


## 90_Shelby

I thought the discussion was, if you rent out your vacation property, you must be poor?

Or was it, only plebs share toilets?


My debt load is tapped so Im considering renting out my toilet to cover my Trackhawk fuel costs.

----------


## killramos

What calibre of business associate are they if they dont have their own Maui beach 5-minutes from beach house

I think what you are thinking of re hosting business associates is a golf course

----------


## Buster

> Nearly everyone I know that has multiple properties (i.e., primary + 1 or 2 vacay) will either host family/friends while they're present, not share at all, or occasionally lend access to family/close friends while they aren't there. I have never once experienced, or even heard of, people hosting business associates. 
> 
> You are talking about a tiny subset of people that own multiple properties. Like the 0.1% of the 0.1%.



That's been my experience, but I don't know what other people do. I also can't share, because I'm too lazy (cheap?) to own a vacation property. I haven't seen the: "come to Cabo, so we can go over some business ideas thing." If I'm at a social thing, I rarely talk about business, even to business associates. That can happen at other times.

----------


## killramos

> I thought the discussion was, if you rent out your vacation property, you must be poor?
> 
> Or was it, only plebs share toilets?
> 
> 
> My debt load is tapped so I’m considering renting out my toilet to cover my Trackhawk fuel costs.



The smart move is rent out the track hawk to pay for your toilet

----------


## ercchry

> i see what you mean. That seems pretty different from the rent-(out)-to-own thing we're describing here, though.



Yeah, that’s why I said it was the real reason to own such places..





> Nearly everyone I know that has multiple properties (i.e., primary + 1 or 2 vacay) will either host family/friends while they're present, not share at all, or occasionally lend access to family/close friends while they aren't there. I have never once experienced, or even heard of, people hosting business associates. 
> 
> You are talking about a tiny subset of people that own multiple properties. Like the 0.1% of the 0.1%.



And you don’t think those “close friends” are not benefiting the owner monetarily? Hell, even family lending (outside of immediate) is usually only to the side of the family that’s deemed worthy (aka, they are of enough means to reciprocate)… 


I dunno, but whenever I’ve been present at such a place the owner is important, and their friends are too… part of maintaining those types of relationships is this type of “generosity”

----------


## 90_Shelby

> The smart move is rent out the track hawk to pay for your toilet



You can shit in a Trackhawk, but you can't drive a toilet.

----------


## killramos

> Yeah, that’s why I said it was the real reason to own such places..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don’t think those “close friends” are not benefiting the owner monetarily? Hell, even family lending (outside of immediate) is usually only to the side of the family that’s deemed worthy (aka, they are of enough means to reciprocate)… 
> 
> 
> I dunno, but whenever I’ve been present at such a place the owner is important, and their friends are too… part of maintaining those types of relationships is this type of “generosity”



Your family/friends sound like swell folks

----------


## bjstare

> And you don’t think those “close friends” are not benefiting the owner monetarily? Hell, even family lending (outside of immediate) is usually only to the side of the family that’s deemed worthy (aka, they are of enough means to reciprocate)… 
> 
> 
> I dunno, but whenever I’ve been present at such a place the owner is important, and their friends are too… part of maintaining those types of relationships is this type of “generosity”



I've got a decent amount of first hand experience with this, and it has never been as transactional as you're making it out to be. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure there are people out there that approach it in the way you're describing. I'm just glad they're not my family members  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> That's been my experience, but I don't know what other people do. I also can't share, because I'm too lazy (cheap?) to own a vacation property. I haven't seen the: "come to Cabo, so we can go over some business ideas thing." If I'm at a social thing, I rarely talk about business, even to business associates. That can happen at other times.



Who said anything about conducting business?

More like “bring your wife and kids to Cabo, I have a great place you can use… sure stay for a month, I’m skiing in aspen anyways”

…then down the line you get the call asking you for something… and you go “shit, why did I take him up on his offer to use his place. Damn I should have bought that place in Hawaii so I could get even for it by sharing my place, now I can’t say no to whatever this favour is” 

And the hollow friendships of the wealthy continue

----------


## killramos



----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Am I doing this right?
> 
> 
> Attachment 103055



I am almost irrationally upset about this glass.

----------


## ercchry

Let’s not forget (although it should be rather obvious at this point) I’m a pessimist at heart… for the record my immediate family was never that way… but also earned corporate wages, never business owners/active investors. You really get to see the toxic side of it when you’re on the fringes of the inner circles though… or when your ex’s father is a dick  :ROFL!:

----------


## tirebob

I kind of get Buster on this one... On a much smaller baller scale, I have a cool little cabin on my property in Water Valley. We keep it for friends when they visit so they have their own space and don't bug me at night while I am trying to sleep in the house. Every single person who has stayed in it always say "you should rent it out!". Fuuuuuuuuuuck that!! I barely like my friends enough to let them use it... Why the fuck would I want complete strangers on my property? Not a fucking chance.

----------


## 89coupe

Makes sense for vacation homes that have a small window for enjoyment, lake homes & ski homes. But for places like Hawaii where a 2 bed 2.5 bath condo can be rented from $700-$1400 US a night, every night. The money flows like a river. I know people who have gone from one vacation home to as many as 5 vacation homes in Hawaii. You hire a management company to maintain, clean the property and the condo management maintains the grounds. By the time you are ready for retirement your first condo is completely paid off from passive income and your other 4 or more are making bank. You can easily pay off a $2m vacation home in under 10 years without spending anything other then the initial down payment.

Obviously this is only if enjoy Hawaii and beaches lol

----------


## R-Audi

> I am almost irrationally upset about this glass.



Its a little big and heavy, but your thumb sits in there nicely. TBH, I havent used it forever because its so heavy, but figured it was worth a photo op. ha ha...

----------


## tirebob

> Makes sense for vacation homes that have a small window for enjoyment, lake homes & ski homes. But for places like Hawaii where a 2 bed 2.5 bath condo can be rented from $700-$1400 US a night, every night. The money flows like a river. I know people who have gone from one vacation home to as many as 5 vacation homes in Hawaii. You hire a management company to maintain, clean the property and the condo management maintains the grounds. By the time you are ready for retirement your first condo is completely paid off from passive income and your other 4 or more are making bank. You can easily pay off a $2m vacation home in under 10 years without spending anything other then the initial down payment.
> 
> Obviously this is only if enjoy Hawaii and beaches lol



Oh definitely understandable... I think it makes total sense for someone who is smart and doesn't hate most humans.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@R-Audi
, do you live in a shipping container?

----------


## R-Audi

> @R-Audi
> , do you live in a shipping container?



Not sure I follow.....

If its a serious question... no, Its a 1960s 4 level split with period correct MCM furniture. If its based on the odd glass... I think it was a gift from years back. Figured it was classier than the Mexico Boob/nipple cup for a beyond picture.

----------


## Buster

> Makes sense for vacation homes that have a small window for enjoyment, lake homes & ski homes. But for places like Hawaii where a 2 bed 2.5 bath condo can be rented from $700-$1400 US a night, every night. The money flows like a river. I know people who have gone from one vacation home to as many as 5 vacation homes in Hawaii. You hire a management company to maintain, clean the property and the condo management maintains the grounds. By the time you are ready for retirement your first condo is completely paid off from passive income and your other 4 or more are making bank. You can easily pay off a $2m vacation home in under 10 years without spending anything other then the initial down payment.
> 
> Obviously this is only if enjoy Hawaii and beaches lol



What you're describing is an investment strategy in which you are willing to create an opportunity cost to use the investment for a few days. You're just a glorified renter. Or maybe a timeshare where you have the risk. 

Nothing wrong with that, but it's a very different thing than having a vacation property. 

Either way, it's my favorite asset class.

----------


## ercchry

An investment property should be separate from a personal use secondary property. 20% annual ROI is also not that spectacular for something actively managed with inherent risks of being a physical asset. Also finding a mortgage with a decent rate once “short term rental” is mentioned… or even worse, needing to use the income to qualify the mortgage is not fun either… even more difficult at an 80% LTV… which would only harm your return if you need to put more money down

…and that doesn’t even include the tax implications, especially as a foreign owner

----------


## 89coupe

> What you're describing is an investment strategy in which you are willing to create an opportunity cost to use the investment for a few days. You're just a glorified renter.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, but it's a very different thing than having a vacation property. 
> 
> Either way, it's my favorite asset class.




Do you know anyone that isn’t retired (still working) vacationing for more than 2-3 months out of the year?

I don’t.

----------


## Buster

> Do you know anyone that isn’t retired (still working) vacationing for more than 2-3 months out of the year?
> 
> I don’t.



I know many people who rent a place when they do vacation for 2-3 months a year.

----------


## 89coupe

> I know many people who rent a place when they do vacation for 2-3 months a year.



Yeh 2-3 months maximum, unless of course you are retired.

We agree

----------


## Buster

> Yeh 2-3 months maximum, unless of course you are retired.
> 
> We agree



Do those people rent out their house in Calgary when they go on vacation for 2-3 months?

----------


## ercchry

> Do those people rent out their house in Calgary when they go on vacation for 2-3 months?



Or put their passive income on pause while vacationing for 2-3 months?  :ROFL!:

----------


## 89coupe

> Do those people rent out their house in Calgary when they go on vacation for 2-3 months?



Seriously…

Stay miserable lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Seriously…
> 
> Stay miserable lol



He's waaaay ahead of you there.

----------


## Buster

> Seriously…
> 
> Stay miserable lol



I'm not shitting on the decisions people make. I'm happy for people to do whatever they want.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I'm not shitting on the decisions people make. I'm happy for people to do whatever they want.



But if you were, it definitely wouldn't be in a shared toilet.

----------


## bjstare

> Do you know anyone that isn’t retired (still working) vacationing for more than 2-3 months out of the year?
> 
> I don’t.



It doesn't have to be a "vacation". What if a person is still working, and chooses to live at their house in Hawaii for 5 months of the year?

----------


## Buster

> It doesn't have to be a "vacation". What if a person is still working, and chooses to live at their house in Hawaii for 5 months of the year?



I also don't own and flat billed snap backs.

----------


## killramos

FWIW I was never talking about a vacation property. 

I was talking about Canada Sucks, Calgary sucks, Working for a living sucks, fuck it Im moving to Hawaii.

Also. Does it count as retiring if you never worked in the first place? I know lots of people like that.

----------


## Strider

> Makes sense for vacation homes that have a small window for enjoyment, lake homes & ski homes. But for places like Hawaii where a 2 bed 2.5 bath condo can be rented from $700-$1400 US a night, every night. The money flows like a river. I know people who have gone from one vacation home to as many as 5 vacation homes in Hawaii. You hire a management company to maintain, clean the property and the condo management maintains the grounds. By the time you are ready for retirement your first condo is completely paid off from passive income and your other 4 or more are making bank. You can easily pay off a $2m vacation home in under 10 years without spending anything other then the initial down payment.



Or you could yolo GME options and book the Four Seasons when you go to Hawaii.

----------


## 89coupe

> FWIW I was never talking about a vacation property. 
> 
> I was talking about Canada Sucks, Calgary sucks, Working for a living sucks, fuck it I’m moving to Hawaii.
> 
> Also. Does it count as retiring if you never worked in the first place? I know lots of people like that.



I know a handful of rich Asian kids who haven’t lifted a finger their entire life and live off of family money.

They are so out of touch from reality it’s almost embarrassing.

What a life haha

----------


## killramos

Reality is massively overrated

----------


## Buster

> I know a handful of rich Asian kids who haven’t lifted a finger their entire life and live off of family money.
> 
> They are so out of touch from reality it’s almost embarrassing.
> 
> What a life haha



I have no interest in spending time with people like that. They're usually very boring.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

What ARE you guys drinking to get into 3 pages of this nonsense.  Go complain about that ridiculous beer glass with me ffs.

----------


## killramos

> What ARE you guys drinking to get into 3 pages of this nonsense. Go complain about that ridiculous beer glass with me ffs.



Isn’t this the argue about meaningless nonsense while drinking thread?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Isn’t this the argue about meaningless nonsense while drinking thread?



Isn't that every thread?

----------


## prae

this thread has become my favourite asset class- how can i invest?

----------


## Strider

> this thread has become my favourite asset class- how can i invest?



By letting other people shit in your toilet

----------


## Buster

> this thread has become my favourite asset class- how can i invest?






> By letting other people shit in your toilet



I love you guys. I'm out of reps though

----------


## mr2mike

> FWIW I was never talking about a vacation property. 
> 
> I was talking about Canada Sucks, Calgary sucks, Working for a living sucks, fuck it I’m moving to Hawaii.
> 
> Also. Does it count as retiring if you never worked in the first place? I know lots of people like that.



Actually gif of 
@killramos
 in 6 months.

----------


## killramos

Exactly. Except that GIF is too close to the beach. Yuck.

----------


## R-Audi

> Go complain about that ridiculous beer glass with me ffs.



This better?!?

----------


## ercchry

Found a use for the lesser Johnnies from the gift set whiskey sour

----------


## 89coupe

Those look tasty

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## davidI

Decided to be Old Fashioned for qualifying today...

----------


## AndyL

I got nailed by the sale price... I'm going to grab more tomorrow. 

It mixes with eggnog, coke, and is super nice straight...

----------


## tirebob

> I got nailed by the sale price... I'm going to grab more tomorrow. 
> 
> It mixes with eggnog, coke, and is super nice straight...



As a liqueur it is pretty damn tasty! It tunes a shitty whisky up to make it drinkable too haha! 

I just snagged the Prestige version and it is nice too! A bit stronger at just over 40% too…

----------


## OTown

> I got nailed by the sale price... I'm going to grab more tomorrow. 
> 
> It mixes with eggnog, coke, and is super nice straight...



Love this stuff. A nice desert whisky when you get a sweet craving

----------


## R-Audi

These just came out, so figured it was worth trying out. Not as sweet as the Cuervo ones and more of a tequila taste. 
Bob was in Willow Park Liquor Store on friday, so my Wife got him to sign a can.. ha ha

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Gifted Bourbon. Seems ok.

----------


## davidI

My first Gold Rush. Damn tasty.

2 oz. Bulleit Rye
3/4 oz. honey syrup (2:1) water/honey
3/4 oz. fresh lemon

----------


## adamc

^ a great, simple cocktail.

If you like that I may suggest you try making a Penicillin. Honey, ginger, citrus, and that gentle smoke. One of my favourite cocktails.

----------


## ercchry

Very similar to a whiskey sour too would probably benefit from a dry shake with some egg white

----------


## ercchry

Tried making the same thing DavidI is drinking… but with lime, turns out lime and rye isn’t great

----------


## mr2mike

> My first Gold Rush. Damn tasty.
> 
> 2 oz. Bulleit Rye
> 3/4 oz. honey syrup (2:1) water/honey
> 3/4 oz. fresh lemon



Yup.
If you use a gin base they call it a Bee's Knee's.

A great substitute for egg white shake for frothing.
Ms. Better's Bitters Miraculous Foamer.

https://www.cocktailemporium.com/pro...aculous-foamer

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Post-Christmas party red wine

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I'm rationing what I have left, but it's a damn fine drink. I'm a sucker for anything gose-based.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm rationing what I have left, but it's a damn fine drink. I'm a sucker for anything gose-based.



Wait, so it's a tequila-flavoured mead? or beer? or what is it? I like all three of those things, but the combo sounds frightening .

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

What exactly is a _braggot_? 
Sounds like the name of a catering company.

...


...



...


Owned by two dudes who drill each other...

----------


## killramos

> What exactly is a _braggot_? 
> Sounds like the name of a catering company.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Wait, so it's a tequila-flavoured mead? or beer? or what is it? I like all three of those things, but the combo sounds frightening .



It's tough to explain, but it's based on a gose (salty sour beer). So think a sour crossed with a light mead, but with salt and citrus like a normal margarita. It's very unique. Wild Rose's seasonal Ponderosa Gose 2 is kinda in the same ballpark (and is also very good).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Innnnnteresting . . . . it sounds good. I want to hate the idea, but I can't . . . yet. I'll find a way. 

Also I will give $20 to anyone who delivers a beer to my desk in the next 30 minutes.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Willow Park still has some, I'm going to stock up on the way home, haha.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't think MrsPiM understands that the one she likes is 4x the price...



Slut...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> I don't think MrsPiM understands that the one she likes is 4x the price...
> 
> 
> 
> Slut...



Just convince her that once you go black, you never go back

----------


## Tik-Tok

Pour the cheap stuff into the good bottle and see if she even notices.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Pour the cheap stuff into the good bottle and see if she even notices.



She totally does. Not even close. She keeps mixing them with soda (San Pellegrino - not cola) and she completely dislikes 18 and down.

----------


## ercchry

> She totally does. Not even close. She keeps mixing them with soda (San Pellegrino - not cola) and she completely dislikes 18 and down.



They mix well in a whiskey sour… like so well I think I might actually purposefully buy a gold or black for this specific reason

----------


## mr2mike

> She totally does. Not even close. She keeps mixing them with soda (San Pellegrino - not cola) and she completely dislikes 18 and down.



Women like big numbers so makes sense.

----------


## adamc

If she likes blue see if you can get her to try XR 21, it's mighty tasty with less smoke in the profile, and a fair bit cheaper. 

Source: JW pays my bills.

----------


## msommers



----------


## roopi

That's a good one. I'm a fan of most winter ales.

----------


## msommers

Bent Stick has great beer. The B.S. Wit is exceptional.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Revelstoke Lager. Crushable

----------


## killramos

If I didn’t know better. I’d swear that’s an actual beer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If I didn’t know better. I’d swear that’s an actual beer.



It fucking is. BB you are back in my Christmas card list.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I usually don’t post those kind of beers because they are typically my substitute for water

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lukewarm Alexander Keith's at Telus Spark.

----------


## Buster

> Lukewarm Alexander Keith's at Telus Spark.



I was there last night. My 8 year old loved it

----------


## killramos

I’ve heard their setup is much better than zoo lights this year.

----------


## Buster

I've never understood zoo lights. It's pretty boring

----------


## killramos

It’s a walk in the park just more expensive

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's better than zoo lights. But not particularly good. We have a Telus Spark membership, and the kids wanted to see the regular exhibits.

- - - Updated - - -

Beer #2 was big rock trad

----------


## Buster

> It's better than zoo lights. But not particularly good. We have a Telus Spark membership, and the kids wanted to see the regular exhibits.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Beer #2 was big rock trad



My guy hadnt seen the regular stuff in a couple of years, so he was having fun with those

----------


## ercchry

I like the beer version, it’s fun… start talking faster and faster the more I have  :ROFL!: 

This is like a even more girly version… bordering on one of those zero sugar premix things…

----------


## dirtsniffer

Bumbu and eggnog

----------


## ExtraSlow

Some weirdo gave me this. I think he's been stalking me on here.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## mr2mike

> Some weirdo gave me this. I think he's been stalking me on here. 
> Attachment 103552



Holiday roofies?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Very tasty

----------


## ExtraSlow

Merry

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^^Winner!

^Winner!!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm having a glass of Glenmorangie-10.
Can't beat the complimentary 1L upsize for Xmas.

----------


## mr2mike

Compliments on the background decor art.
Here's what I'm drinking.

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## adamc

Best Daiquiri rum on the planet  :Smilie:

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Breakfast beers. 9 Mile Legacy’s Berliner Weiss. It’s a Radler without the juice - add whatever you want.

----------


## kJUMP

From last night. Was delicious.

----------


## Tik-Tok

That bottle looks like it belongs on an episode of "the real wives of something something"

----------


## ExtraSlow

Agree, but I know I'd drink it.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

My fav

----------


## arcticcat522

Barrel-aged Belgian Quadrupel in Woody Creek Rye barrels from CABIN brewing company.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll bet That's tardy as hell for a small glass.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So seasonal! That's gonna be a kick in the teeth.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast

Had to dump this one down the sink. Can’t say I’ve enjoyed any of their beers.

----------


## prae

I've struggled to love Born [Colorado]. I guess they can't all be winners.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Attachment 103628
> 
> Had to dump this one down the sink. Cant say Ive enjoyed any of their beers.



That's weird. As far as semi-pseudo beers go, that sounds like one that'd be up my alley.
I'd be fine if you said "it's not very good" but the Parallel-49 Pour out" is a surprise.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Friends on.

----------


## Buster

I'm going to start drinking now.

----------


## 89coupe

Back to the Bumbu, getting low.

----------


## msommers

Very different but both complex in their own way.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Getting down to the short strokes in the Phillips case.

----------


## Buster



----------


## Disoblige

^^

----------


## SKR

> Breakfast beers. 9 Mile Legacys Berliner Weiss. Its a Radler without the juice - add whatever you want.
> Attachment 103592



I feel like a super creep that I'm pretty sure I recognize that kitchen.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mescal a friend brought back for me from Mexico. I'm no kind of expert, but I enjoy mescal from time to time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Switched to my low class tequila, five alive and sprite drink. I think you could argue it's a form of "dirty margarita" but there may be a better name for it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I almost bought some 1800 Reposado yesterday. I fucking love that stuff but I would've still been in bed right now. LoL!

----------


## killramos

Love Riojas

----------


## Buster

> Love Riojas



Me too. I'm on a big Rioja kick

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## 89coupe

Everyone breaking out the wine.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This is a Bobby Marguerita, and it's fucking gross.

----------


## SKR

> This is a Bobby Marguerita, and it's fucking gross.



It looks like you scooped a glass of water out of the sink after you were done washing dishes.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Tasted about like that.
I poured it out. Wrap your heads around that!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

PEI box wine lyfe

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I heard that has a _gamey_ flavour...

----------


## ercchry

Did someone say wine?

…gonna drink some of these tonight

----------


## OTown

> Attachment 103636
> 
> Very different but both complex in their own way.



I quite like the Toki. For the price thats a great Japanese Whisky.

Havent had the Miyagiko yet. Thoughts?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Giving this a try. I always like these (too lazy to spell) whenever I have them, but it never ends up being that often.
This one is remarkably "light" which is confusing the shit out of me because it's apparently a staggering 15.5% alcohol which is more than an Amarone which you could cut with a steak knife.
Overall, it's incredible and I'll buy it again.

----------


## Buster

> Giving this a try. I always like these (too lazy to spell) whenever I have them, but it never ends up being that often.
> This one is remarkably "light" which is confusing the shit out of me because it's apparently a staggering 15.5% alcohol which is more than an Amarone which you could cut with a steak knife.
> Overall, it's incredible and I'll buy it again.



Good review. 

I've been really happy with the Brunello from kirkland that 
@ercchry
 recommended

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Good review. 
> 
> I've been really happy with the Brunello from kirkland that 
> @ercchry
>  recommended



LoL, I looked for that one specifically and didn't spot it!
I'll check again now that we've consumed this one and have "fancy guests" coming over soon.

----------


## ercchry

> Good review. 
> 
> I've been really happy with the Brunello from kirkland that 
> @ercchry
>  recommended



If you’re into the Rioja’s lately that Ribera del Duero grand reserva is solid too

----------


## Buster

> LoL, I looked for that one specifically and didn't spot it!
> I'll check again now that we've consumed this one and have "fancy guests" coming over soon.



I think it sold out in a couple of days

- - - Updated - - -




> If you’re into the Rioja’s lately that Ribera del Duero grand reserva is solid too



I'll check it out thanks for the reco, I trust your taste in wines

----------


## bjstare

> I think it sold out in a couple of days



Well that explains why I can never find it haha.

----------


## adamc

I don't think I've had a bad Kirkland wine. 

Or really any other Kirkland products, for that matter. They brand is held to a tremendously high standard.

----------


## jutes

Supporting local tonight.

----------


## adamc

Nothing. Dry January? 

Not sure if I'll make it but after the holidays I need a little break.

----------


## vengie

> I don't think I've had a bad Kirkland wine. 
> 
> Or really any other Kirkland products, for that matter. They brand is held to a tremendously high standard.



Something something buying power.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Kokanee Gold and Last Best IPA at Stavros yesterday.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Everyone breaking out the wine.
> 
> Attachment 103650



We had this and the Bonanza back to back, and I actually liked the Bonanza more. Bonus is that it's like 1/3 the cost lol.

----------


## 89coupe

> We had this and the Bonanza back to back, and I actually liked the Bonanza more. Bonus is that it's like 1/3 the cost lol.



You have to let the Caymus breathe for at least an hour before drinking it. Profile changes significantly.

----------


## cyra1ax

> You have to let the Caymus breathe for at least an hour before drinking it. Profile changes significantly.



Ah. I don't think the bottle even lasted 30 mins, we let it sit for 10 and through an aerator into a glass. I'll keep that in mind for next time.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

For inexpensive wine, I find Spanish and Italian wines are often both good value with a nice depth of flavour and not unapproachable.

----------


## 89coupe

I’m not a huge wine guy, any of these jump out at you?

Feel like cracking one open this Friday.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## tirebob

> I’m not a huge wine guy, any of these jump out at you?
> 
> Feel like cracking one open this Friday.



You need to lay that St-Emilion down for at least another 3 years man... I try to let mine go to 10/11 years. I have some 2009, 2010 and 2011's St-Emilion's and Margaux's I am just thinking about getting into now. I have a bunch more still in France in my buddies cave that I have to get home, but I have lots of time for those. Every time we go to France I buy a case or two of different regions, but we always make the pilgrimage to St-Emilion for a night or two and spend a ton of time touring around Bordeaux wineries. Love it there! This past two summers is the first two we have not been in a decade or so. Uggggh I miss it!

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## tirebob

> @tirebob
>  Just booked flights into Bordeaux today, I am going to have to ask you for some advice on how to spend time in the area.



Straight up, it is hard to go wrong anywhere in the region. I don’t know what it’s is like right now, but if you plan on self touring wineries, you will usually want to winery book tastings quite a bit in advance if you want to hit the best of the best. St-Emilion is amazing! It is super quiet and shuts down early at night but swells with people like crazy during the day. So many cool shops and things too do. Rents a car and drive everywhere. Super easy to get around.

Are you doing any other areas or is this a wine lovers trip?

----------


## 89coupe

> You need to lay that St-Emilion down for at least another 3 years man... I try to let mine go to 10/11 years. I have some 2009, 2010 and 2011's St-Emilion's and Margaux's I am just thinking about getting into now. I have a bunch more still in France in my buddies cave that I have to get home, but I have lots of time for those. Every time we go to France I buy a case or two of different regions, but we always make the pilgrimage to St-Emilion for a night or two and spend a ton of time touring around Bordeaux wineries. Love it there! This past two summers is the first two we have not been in a decade or so. Uggggh I miss it!



Noted 

We are planning our France trip for 2023 now, so I will be sure to get some tips for some good wineries.

----------


## ercchry

> I’m not a huge wine guy, any of these jump out at you?
> 
> Feel like cracking one open this Friday.



Had that Pinot on the right the other week, drinks well for something with such a ridiculous wax covering

----------


## Impreza

That CVNE can not be beat for the price. That specific bottling is actually a Costco exclusive. As for the Brunello's you have there, I make it a rule to not drink any for at least 10 years. Basically the same rule for all the B's (Barolo, Barbaresco, Brunello)

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I felt left out.

----------


## 89coupe

Switching it up

----------


## ExtraSlow

Northern Harvest is excellent.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Northern Harvest is excellent.



Annulment.

----------


## killramos

It was only one year Northern Harvest was actually that good.

All the recents years are the same as Hondas, living off the coattails and hype while being generally crap.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wasn't aware of the change in quality. I don't drink much rye anymore.

----------


## arcticcat522



----------


## SkiBum5.0

^ nice. You didn’t find that local did you?

----------


## Buster

> That CVNE can not be beat for the price. That specific bottling is actually a Costco exclusive. As for the Brunello's you have there, I make it a rule to not drink any for at least 10 years. Basically the same rule for all the B's (Barolo, Barbaresco, Brunello)



I picked up that cvne from Costco when I was there yesterday. I'm skeptical, but I'll give it an honest go.

----------


## arcticcat522

> ^ nice. You didn’t find that local did you?



No, it was a Christmas gift.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Update on the Brunello...
Would not buy, again. This really surprised me!
I liked it and it was very good, but I think my tastes are for something far less tart (which I believe fancy folks would say "more tannin than I care for").
Would buy at $15-$20 but this was $28.

It was a great chance to learn that I care not for high tannins, though!

----------


## ercchry

> Update on the Brunello...
> Would not buy, again. This really surprised me!
> I liked it and it was very good, but I think my tastes are for something far less tart (which I believe fancy folks would say "more tannin than I care for").
> Would buy at $15-$20 but this was $28.
> 
> It was a great chance to learn that I care not for high tannins, though!



Interesting… I would venture a guess and say you drank right after opening? Did you kill the bottle? It’s “only” a 2016… for sure benefits from breathing a bit. If you still have some left give it another try today. Would bet it’s drinking better now. Last one I drank I opened in the morning and drank with dinner. Almost drank like a Pinot… or could just have felt that light due to coming from a heavy gran reserva prior to

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Interesting I would venture a guess and say you drank right after opening? Did you kill the bottle? Its only a 2016 for sure benefits from breathing a bit. If you still have some left give it another try today. Would bet its drinking better now. Last one I drank I opened in the morning and drank with dinner. Almost drank like a Pinot or could just have felt that light due to coming from a heavy gran reserva prior to



Yes, but I always aerate into a decanter and then pour back into the bottle. I have trouble believing that anything needs to sit further after that.

----------


## ercchry

> Yes, but I always aerate into a decanter and then pour back into the bottle. I have trouble believing that anything needs to sit further after that.



Fair… I do find that aeration vs just having the bottle open for Xhrs is a different effect. Might be in my head though.

The great thing about wine is they make one for everyone, at least now you know

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Fair I do find that aeration vs just having the bottle open for Xhrs is a different effect. Might be in my head though.
> 
> The great thing about wine is they make one for everyone, at least now you know



Totally agree.
Although I'm still surprised something so widely popular didn't feel like such a treat. Maybe I'll try one more but I bet it's sold out.
Although... The other two tasters weren't overly enthused about it either...
So confuse.

It was our second bottle of the evening, but split between 3 folks, so I don't think it's like we were sauced. Was the Brunello another one that is curiously strong, as well? Never mind, I checked and it is a surprising 14.5%.

The earlier bottle was a much cheaper Cab, so maybe that was the difference. Liberty School, I think.

----------


## Buster

> Totally agree.
> Although I'm still surprised something so widely popular didn't feel like such a treat. Maybe I'll try one more but I bet it's sold out.
> Although... The other two tasters weren't overly enthused about it either...
> So confuse.
> 
> It was our second bottle of the evening, but split between 3 folks, so I don't think it's like we were sauced. Was the Brunello another one that is curiously strong, as well? Never mind, I checked and it is a surprising 14.5%.
> 
> The earlier bottle was a much cheaper Cab, so maybe that was the difference. Liberty School, I think.



Have you considered that you are jsut wrong?

----------


## ercchry

The Italian B’s are popular in the family… so I’ve had a fair amount. Even did a willowpark park night that was exclusively only those wines in the before times. While of course there are much nicer brunello’s out there I do find this Kirkland bottle holds its own, especially at the price

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Have you considered that you are jsut wrong?



Obviously I hvae...

----------


## Buster

Had a nice bottle at Modern Steak tonight.

But as 
@ercchry
 pointed out... It has laminated menus. You can't unsee that shit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Had a nice bottle at Modern Steak tonight.
> 
> But as 
> @ercchry
>  pointed out... It has laminated menus. You can't unsee that shit.



Ha! I bet you went to the Moxie's one, too! Dirty southerner!
Stopped by Stellantis and made an offer on Shak's trade-in, as well?

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## Buster

> Ha! I bet you went to the Moxie's one, too! Dirty southerner!
> Stopped by Stellantis and made an offer on Shak's trade-in, as well?



I did. It certainly has a slight whiff of Moxie's, but tolerable.

Dirty SE 4lyfe

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I did. It certainly has a slight whiff of Moxie's, but tolerable.
> 
> Dirty SE 4lyfe



Are they say least charging less for the steaks and drinks, considering how far it is from any nightlife?

----------


## Buster

> Are they say least charging less for the steaks and drinks, considering how far it is from any nightlife?



You seem to be implying that Calgary has "nightlife".

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You seem to be implying that Calgary has "nightlife".



Ok, late evening life. Still, considering the location, they should be charging 20% less than downtown.

----------


## Buster

> Ok, late evening life. Still, considering the location, they should be charging 20% less than downtown.



Honestly, I have no idea.

But I'd much rather go to the south location than downtown, so I guess that's relative?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I've looked somewhat recently and the online menu is the same. It's LoL!
It was when Tik-Tok made that brilliant remark about going to the second worst Superstore and buying a shitty Dodge.

----------


## bjstare

They have Kirkland brunello at the Taza Costco for anyone that’s looking for it. I grabbed a bottle, didn’t want to commit to a case like Buster haha.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They have Kirkland brunello at the Taza Costco for anyone thats looking for it. I grabbed a bottle, didnt want to commit to a case like Buster haha.



Please review when done!

----------


## roopi

> ^ nice. You didnt find that local did you?



It's available in Calgary. Check on Liquor Connect for locations.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Alternating this and Heineken and I think I'm getting drunk tonight. I'm sure this wine was too cheap for you fuckers, but I think it's tasty.

----------


## 89coupe

Trying this tonight

----------


## Buster

> Attachment 103899
> Alternating this and Heineken and I think I'm getting drunk tonight. I'm sure this wine was too cheap for you fuckers, but I think it's tasty.



how was it?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Still good. I like alternating between different tastes. Find my. Mouth get tired of string tastes like red wine, but alternating keeps thing fresh.
Fun thing at bars too. Dark and light beers. Bonus points for ordering one of each every round. Good way to reach your endpoint.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I think there might be alcohol in that there wine.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## 89coupe

Wine kind of night

----------


## ExtraSlow

WR Cherry Porter

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Just a Moosehead night while watching the game

----------


## Buster

Cocktails at Nupo omakaze.

----------


## 89coupe

> Cocktails at Nupo omakaze.



I like cocktails.

If you want amazing Omakase check out Unami Noodle Bar.

You can check out my experience here

Part 1
https://www.instagram.com/p/CTbGOoFH...dium=copy_link

Part 2
https://www.instagram.com/p/CTbGnp_n...dium=copy_link

Part 3
https://www.instagram.com/p/CTbGtGqH...dium=copy_link

----------


## Buster

> I like cocktails.
> 
> If you want amazing Omakase check out Unami Noodle Bar.
> 
> You can check out my experience here
> 
> Part 1
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CTbGOoFH...dium=copy_link
> 
> ...



Nice. Will do

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Elegantly cultural.

----------


## 89coupe

Bumbu & Coke

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

BB's alt...



Every "Milk Stout" I've ever had had been a truly wonderful surprise. No matter how stupid the name or whatever gross ingredients they pretend it will taste like, it's always awesome.
Until this...

It's just "okay".

----------


## ercchry

Lazy old fashioned to go with the BBQ brisket… I did smoke the glasses though, so a touch of effort went into it  :ROFL!:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Lake Chaparral is nice this time of year

----------


## killramos

Hawaii has always been the nicest part of Calgary

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I don't know what you're talking about, I migrated over to Lake Sikome now

----------


## bjstare

Two decent bottles of wine, both corked. I get irrationally irritated by this. (If you look you can see the mold on top of the rioja  :Barf:  )

----------


## BavarianBeast

Crisp Pilsner on top of the world

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

A nice tasty strong marg

----------


## ExtraSlow

Real Margs are better on the rocks. But your yard looks good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Where's the faded Conch?!?
Fuckin potato-eater...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Clouds rolled in so just chillin on the deck with this dude trying to sell me cheaper car insurance

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Mixer pack is an overall tasty success

----------


## ercchry

Hrm… not bad, was craving a Caesar but am also making miso black cod for dinner and was inspired

----------


## Buster

> Hrm… not bad, was craving a Caesar but am also making miso black cod for dinner and was inspired



Do you know how much tilapia you can get instead of your cod?

----------


## ercchry

> Do you know how much tilapia you can get instead of your cod?



Black cod =/ cod… you of all people should know that, disappointed!  :ROFL!: 

But I’m actually not even using sable fish, using what I found in the freezer. Still a fatty white fish, but is dolphinfish (mahi-mahi)

----------


## killramos

Man that looks like a lot of work

----------


## Buster

> Black cod =/ cod… you of all people should know that, disappointed! 
> 
> But I’m actually not even using sable fish, using what I found in the freezer. Still a fatty white fish, but is dolphinfish (mahi-mahi)



I don't know jack about fish.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Obvs. Jack is a totally different fish.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... (mahi-mahi)



I heard a fat American in the British Virgin Islands pronounce that as "may-High, may-Highhh" and I laughed loud enough that she got pissy with me until I told her that she "should swim back to _Saint Croyxx_" and all the locals LoL'd until she left in a huff.

Now I'm sad that I'm not there...

----------


## ercchry

> I don't know jack about fish.



You know black cod/sable/butter fish I’m sure… Darren’s classic sushi bite w/miso glaze… does a smoked version at nupo that I don’t care for much, since it’s that stale smoke gun nonsense:

----------


## Buster

> You know black cod/sable/butter fish I’m sure… Darren’s classic sushi bite w/miso glaze… does a smoked version at nupo that I don’t care for much, since it’s that stale smoke gun nonsense:



Ya, we had that, I really liked it myself. I never know what all of the fish are.

----------


## ercchry

> Ya, we had that, I really liked it myself. I never know what all of the fish are.



I mean, it’s still good… but the non-smoked one didn’t need improvement, so was a let down as it had that underlying bitterness from sitting in stale smoke

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## mr2mike

> 



Still not convinced Empress isn't just the coloring...
But seems to make good gin drinks.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Still not convinced Empress isn't just the coloring...
> But seems to make good gin drinks.



I am sure! It's reasonable gin, poisoned with phenolphthalein. Finally!!
#gimmick

----------


## brucebanner

> Attachment 104350



These are good (and others from banded peak) but I prefer it on tap.

----------


## 89coupe

I like this gin more.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Still haven't fixed your camera hey?

----------


## 89coupe

> Still haven't fixed your camera hey?



It’s bokehn

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It’s bokehn



Touche. That got a lol out of me.

----------


## Tik-Tok

More Moscow Mules tonight. I haven't drank vodka for over two decades, and suddenly it's the only liquor that doesn't leave me feeling like shit the next day.

----------


## ercchry

For the dollar difference the brunello still wins… but paired well with the steak and potatoes that was dinner

----------


## ercchry

This one deserves the 89coupe photo treatment

----------


## killramos

Someone else’s beer always tastes the best.

----------


## davidI

I've been more into the whisky than beer lately but couldn't pass up a chance to try this unique truffle beer with black truffles from the Aragon region of Spain. I'm not sure much of the truffle came through but it was a nice malty beer nonetheless.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Margin it

----------


## Buster

> Margin it



what is that? It looks delish.

----------


## killramos

I definitely approve of margin

----------


## BavarianBeast

Grapefruit margarita haha 

Switched to brewski - dos equis

----------


## ExtraSlow

a grapefruit Marg is a Paloma. 
Delicious.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 88CRX

Cerveza….. from Saskatchewan.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## ExtraSlow

That looks especial.

----------


## Buster

> Attachment 104627



Which zoom background is that

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Which zoom background is that



It's the "I don't always use Zoom backgrounds - But when I do..."

----------


## haggis88

I was in the mood for some vodka at the weekend, just to flavour the diet pepsi of course

Picked up a bottle of the New Amsterdam just because of subliminal messaging from the NHL i assume

Its not very good, give me a good old Dr Pierre any day of thweek

----------


## BavarianBeast

Is this the right job application

----------


## killramos

> Is this the right job application



I’m very interested in where this OF is going

----------


## ercchry

Nice to have in person things back at willowpark!

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast

Cucumber jalapeño margarita.

----------


## Buster

> Cucumber jalapeño margarita.



that looks fucking awesome

----------


## BavarianBeast

Drinks and food a solid 10/10. El Farallon in Cabo.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Black bush.

----------


## haggis88

> Black bush.



i thought you had a woolen blanket over your legs for a second there

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's in my wheelhouse

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## kJUMP

Classic Amarone.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ercchry

Hot tub decompress after a shit show day…

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

It's beer o'clock

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ran out to Banff Ave brewing for a couple pints today. Black Pils and Ride Or Dry. Delicious.

----------


## killramos

> Ran out to Banff Ave brewing for a couple pints today. Black Pils and Ride Or Dry. Delicious.



Long drive for a beer. Do you hate your wife?

----------


## Buster

Blue buck

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Long drive for a beer. Do you hate your wife?



Was out that way doing some XC skiing.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ercchry

Feels weird drinking not at home…

----------


## killramos

Their tap house is in the same parking lot as Cold Garden?

----------


## Sentry

Good tacos there

----------


## Tik-Tok

Most mediocre Old Fashioned ever.

----------


## Buster



----------


## ExtraSlow

> Most mediocre Old Fashioned ever.



Did Kramer make that for you?


I had a few glasses of speedog whiskey. Effective

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

He must have been in Calgary's red light district

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Most mediocre Old Fashioned ever...



Did it come from a can or _cans_?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not sure how I feel about it, but love the concept

----------


## Tik-Tok

> He must have been in Calgary's red light district



Banff, but close enough

----------


## ercchry



----------


## Disoblige

I can drink these at 8 am or 8 pm. Thing is, I can drink a dozen..

----------


## davidI

> Most mediocre Old Fashioned ever.



The background cleavage improves the presentation immensely.

----------


## davidI

Fancy pants whisky cocktail at Dubai Expo 2020

----------


## BavarianBeast

In Riyadh they call that one The Khashoggi smoke

----------


## davidI

> In Riyadh they call that one The Khashoggi smoke



Here's another based on the 1891 London Expo. A bit strange as it had truffle oil in it.

----------


## Buster

truffle oil is fake and disgusting

----------


## davidI

> truffle oil is fake and disgusting



It's nice in some soups and Mediterranean dishes. Definitely not cocktails.

----------


## Buster

> It's nice in some soups and Mediterranean dishes. Definitely not cocktails.



Truffles are yummy. Truffle oil is disgusting. It's 2,4-dithiapentane added to canola oil. It literally has nothing to do with truffles.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Spring patio beers already in Kelowna

----------


## ExtraSlow

Some very dirty margaritas. But I just finished my tequila so they will need to be mescal now.

----------


## Disoblige

Found this in my parent's fridge when I had it with them over a couple years ago. Cracked it open today. Man, sooooo good. My favorite.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast

> Some very dirty margaritas. But I just finished my tequila so they will need to be mescal now.



2oz Mezcal + prickly cactus fruit squeezed and filtered + half shot lime juice 

Or 2oz mezcal + 2oz pineapple juice +agave syrup + lime + club soda 

My fav mezcal drinks

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mescal is good stuff and worth further exploration and preparaton. Or just drank it.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Good mezcal is next level. I used to think it all just tasted like lighter fluid until I spent 2 weeks in Oaxaca this year

----------


## ExtraSlow

The mescal I have currently is mediocre. But it ain't bad.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## davidI

> Truffles are yummy. Truffle oil is disgusting. It's 2,4-dithiapentane added to canola oil. It literally has nothing to do with truffles.



There is real truffle oil but definitely harder to find than "truffle aroma" oil.

The real winner from this video is calling Rose "Hamptons Juice".

----------


## davidI

A day late for St. Paddy's but figured it was the perfect accompaniment for catching up on DTS.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Pretty tasty

----------


## roopi



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Buster



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Not bad

----------


## mr2mike

> 



I saw that and was waiting for your hipster beer go'ers to start talking the drinks up before I posted.
Glad someone else gets the same algo content.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Paid a courier to deliver me this beer from Maui.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I approve of the Kona brewing. New annex is good but not knock your socks off good

----------


## brucebanner

Wife really liked these when we were in LA last month. Anyone have any suggestions to something close? We haven't been able to find anything.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's not so _far_ away.



Apparently I'm forged carbon counters.
#7.2

----------


## ExtraSlow

Love Jasper brewing.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Very tasty

----------


## ExtraSlow

Speedogs whiskey

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm sitting here imagining what that looks like

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm sitting here imagining what that looks like



Underrated comment

----------


## speedog

Had a barrel surprise me today, my garage floor was happy...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pour one out for all your dead homies?

----------


## speedog

Didn't think it was a wet barrel, it surprised me when I cut it open.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Better than the reverse problem..... Right @tpim?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

No one wins with a dry barrel

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

Am I ‘coupeing right?

----------


## Buster

> Am I ‘coupeing right?



Is it free?

----------


## BavarianBeast

I’m not usually a fan of strathcona beer but this is good

----------


## killramos

> Is it free?



Someone else paid for it ( you think I would buy those myself? )

So yes!

----------


## vengie

Sour szn

----------


## 89coupe

Free

----------


## ExtraSlow

At least you got a new phone that can focus properly.

----------


## davidI

Did the online Bushmills Tasting.

I only had a bottle of the 10 year (16 & 21 year are rather pricey here!) but I quite like the 10 year for a cheap pot stilled malt whisky. I don't mind it as a sipper but a lot of people would probably prefer it as a mixer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coop pils last night. Off brand “kings“ Irish cream in my coffee today. Happy good Friday kids.

----------


## ercchry



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sour szn



Ha! I was at a pub that had that on tap just yesterday!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cleaning out the liquor cabinet. Dubonnet tonight.

----------


## vengie

> Ha! I was at a pub that had that on tap just yesterday!



What pub?? Dino sour is amazing. 

Tiger Shark is another frequent go-to. 
Nice choice!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What pub?? Dino sour is amazing. 
> 
> Tiger Shark is another frequent go-to. 
> Nice choice!



Not in Calgary...
In a place far more sensible for a Phillips on tap.

----------


## mr2mike

> Not in Calgary...
> In a place far more sensible for a Phillips on tap.



You goddamn closeted green hippie! Stay on the island!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Island land is best asset class.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeungling ist gud

----------


## ExtraSlow

Found the white supremacist hangout in ATL.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## Maxt

Everything Deschutes makes is always decent, yet to be disappointed by them.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## BavarianBeast

Great patio beers

----------


## ercchry

Shaped up to be almost a nice enough day for one of these!

----------


## killramos



----------


## Buster

> 



Flex.

Go buy a Maserati.

----------


## bjstare

> 



Why are you sitting with the poors?

----------


## Buster

> Why are you sitting with the poors?



It's a fisheye effect. He's in a box

----------


## killramos

> Why are you sitting with the poors?



What can I say. Im a man of the people.

----------


## vengie

Is that a Coors?

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Buster

> Is that a Coors?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



That's pretty fucking cute. Lol

----------


## ercchry



----------


## ExtraSlow

Wife bought some weird African fermented drink that may or may not be made by chewing herbs and spitting them into a hollow gourd. Anyway it's very ginger-forward, so being the filthy animal I am I mixed it half and half with Dubonnet, and that's a goddamned taste sensation. 

Also coop beer and Corona to honor my Mexican heritage on this cinco de mayo.

----------


## ercchry

Finally found a decent use for this Lag… even at 0.5oz in this cocktail the smoke/peat is a little overwhelming

----------


## bjstare

Scotch and tequila? What is that?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Sounds like a Drip Tray...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Smoky scotch is maybe the only liquor I make an effort to avoid.

----------


## ercchry

> Scotch and tequila? What is that?



Started using it as a mezcal substitute for an oaxaca old fashioned… liked it better

----------


## vengie

#CGACCdreams

----------


## killramos

You pay full price for that head?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Buster

> 



The dome sounds like a library.

----------


## Maxt

> Attachment 106109



 Probably the only beer in the world that would trip all positives on a ten panel pee test.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's a good thing right?

----------


## vengie

> You pay full price for that head?



Your mom gave it to me for free. 

#thatwasmean #sryimdrunk #gfg

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hisoksnjawt

----------


## ExtraSlow

Gfg

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Someone is dehydrated today

----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Need a 10%'er for the third period

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ercchry



----------


## ExtraSlow

Dock maintenance.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## bjstare

> 



Is that from Eight last night? My wife’s brother and his wife were there.

----------


## ercchry

> Is that from Eight last night? My wife’s brother and his wife were there.



Yup, had they been before? One couple was on their third time, other I believe was their first visit (or… redhead or brunette wife? Haha)

----------


## bjstare

Redhead wearing a green jumpsuit type thing. Haha

----------


## Tik-Tok

Scene setting. So hawt right now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Paralyser in the tin cup?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Paralyser in the tin cup?



Moscow mule in a Moscow mule cup

----------


## ercchry

> Redhead wearing a green jumpsuit type thing. Haha



Yeah, sat beside your BiL… they’ve been a lot!

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Havana Club and 7-up in a Calgary 88 Domo glass. Will switch to AGD light after puck drop.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## BavarianBeast

Better than the collective arts one

----------


## msommers

Belching Beaver is awesome beer!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

This could probably go in the cheap beer thread

----------


## ercchry

Tastes as advertised

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Big Rock now without horseshit, fruit cup openings.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Pretty good as far as Alberta sours go

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Shout out to the true #1 
@ExtraSlow
 drinking his shitty bourbon and Sprite.
I'm drinking gin on ice in a Knob Creek cup!



This pic is worthy of #mock from jrsCoo

----------


## ExtraSlow

Knob Creek may not be eagle rare, but I like it about as much straight or fucked up with sprite. I just like bourbon in most ways it turns out. 
I also am deliberate to post only those drinks that provide a counterpoint to the type of thing normally posted here.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## Buster

> 



Well that looks like it does not suck

----------


## ercchry

> 



But what trails did you ride?

----------


## killramos

That's an excellent looking pizza

----------


## schurchill39

> Knob Creek may not be eagle rare, but I like it about as much straight or fucked up with sprite. I just like bourbon in most ways it turns out. 
> I also am deliberate to post only those drinks that provide a counterpoint to the type of thing normally posted here.



I'm a big big fan of Eagle Rare. Probably in my top 3 if not my very top favorite.

----------


## DonJuan

> 



I'm a rum guy. Finally see somebody drinking rum.

Bumbu has grown on me.

----------


## mr2mike

> I'm a rum guy. Finally see somebody drinking rum.
> 
> Bumbu has grown on me.



Which is why this thread exists.
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/387...?highlight=Rum

----------


## ExtraSlow

I had bumbu a few times and I wasn't that impressed. Seemed too flavoured for me. Not going to turn it down or anything, but no point spending my own money on that watered down artificially flavoured rum beverage IMO.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Siding 14 Dayliner Golden Ale. I have fond memories of that train.

----------


## ExtraSlow

One of my favourites.

----------


## 89coupe

> One of my favourites.



That looks delicious

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a personal favorite.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Wild rose wraspberry on rooftop

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Wild rose wraspberry on rooftop



DutchGroup makes _benoit balls_?!?
Now I've seen everything.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a diversified company.

----------


## Tik-Tok

The sugar is worth the hangover on these.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^LoL!!
I drink the non booze version of those to prevent a hangover! 
#ThoughtsAndPrayers

----------


## mr2mike

> ^LoL!!
> I drink the non booze version of those to prevent a hangover! 
> #ThoughtsAndPrayers



Please start a Diabetes thread if you want to discuss that drink. 
Lol

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Brace for shelter my internet Bestie!

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ExtraSlow

Happy father's day kids.
Got this from 
@mr2mike

----------


## killramos

I trimmed my juniper hedges and now my yard smells like gin.

Does that count?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I trimmed my juniper hedges and now my yard smells like gin.
> 
> Does that count?



Well it can make your tree look larger I've heard.

----------


## roopi

> 



I tried this and it is garbage.

----------


## SKR

> I tried this and it is garbage.



I agree, going out and being around people is garbage. Haven't tried the beer. I'm sure it's fine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I had a great time and didn't hate the beer. Nothing special, but tasted fine to me. I like ballparks though.

----------


## Buster

> I agree, going out and being around people is garbage. Haven't tried the beer. I'm sure it's fine.



correct

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast

Yum yum

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

This is alcohol.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Be right there.
Huge supporter of that delicious vanilla* touch in that one.

*Prolly technically Star Anise

----------


## killramos

You should hurry

----------


## Buster

Random rose my wife opened

----------


## BavarianBeast

Nice crisp pilsner in the Silverstar bike park

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

I feel they just tack an extra word onto pale ales every year purely as a troll

----------


## Disoblige

Next year, super-dee duper

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Total saturation is the next up, 10%

I'm sipping on my ol' faithful

----------


## DonJuan

Finally finished this one last night.

Opened it for my 5 year anniversary. I've have had it stashed for 5 years.

----------


## JfuckinC

Ive been ordering flats of these the last couple months. Theyre absolutely delicious. Tired of rye and beer haha..

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Tik-Tok

Summer piss water is occasionally needed.

----------


## Buster

> Summer piss water is occasionally needed.



nice fire pit

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Don't drink and trike

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Don't drink and trike



You know why so many drunk trike'rs get in wrecks? Because they don't learn to trike drunk!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You know why so many drunk trike'rs get in wrecks? Because they don't learn to trike drunk!



Fact!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finishing this before a bottle of red

----------


## brucebanner



----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## dirtsniffer

Costco anejo tequila and fresca

----------


## vengie



----------


## Buster

> 



When did you change careers into RE?

----------


## vengie

I mean it's no free Coors, but it's an honest days work.

----------


## vengie



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ercchry

Only the most sophisticated pairing this evening

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you want to go a little off the map, try a pinot gris with your next takeout chinese.

----------


## killramos

That Rioja is excellent this year

----------


## dirtsniffer

Kung fu?

I'll have to try that rioja. Need to go get another bottle of tequila anyways

----------


## killramos

Long Island Iced Tea. Massively underrated as a pre dinner cocktail.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So good.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm still not sure I'm over the amount of $5 pitchers of that stuff I drank when I first moved to Calgary.

----------


## killramos

I remember Thursden mini jugs and I didn’t even go there

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mini jugs are always a good choice.

----------


## mr2mike

Ah Dooies and Misty's. RIP

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## SkiBum5.0



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Tik-Tok

Vegan friendly? Personally I demand meat or meat byproducts in my cider.

----------


## 89coupe

> Vegan friendly? Personally I demand meat or meat byproducts in my cider.



They are delicious

----------


## haggis88

They selling that as uber premium cider here?

I don't rate it, but all the Canadians who came over to my wedding in Scotland couldn't get enough of it...same with Strongbow Dark Fruits

Much better ciders out there, but NA doesn't really like their ciders as much

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## Buster

> 



Well that looks fucking good

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



Are you at their place in Keating? 
You should try the Prairie Inn Pub if you haven't been there. Only been around since 1859.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast

> Are you at their place in Keating? 
> You should try the Prairie Inn Pub if you haven't been there. Only been around since 1859.



I was, yeah! Pizza was amazing.

Funny you mention that, ate at the prairie inn last night since everything else is closed at 9. We were pleasantly surprised with how good everything was there!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I was, yeah! Pizza was amazing.
> 
> Funny you mention that, ate at the prairie inn last night since everything else is closed at 9. We were pleasantly surprised with how good everything was there!



My banned user name was ThePeninsulaIsMightier on account of me knowing things.

----------


## bjstare

> 



Impressive, holding a beer with your foot. Weird thing to do around clients though.

----------


## killramos

I can’t Unsee that

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I can’t Unsee that



Kick-ass seats, though. I fuckin _love_ watching rodeo and it makes me wonder what fractional % of people actually pay to see rodeo in comparison with vendor tickets for schmoozing.

I'll call the suicide hotline and ask them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those are the real deal rodeo seats.

----------


## bjstare

> Kick-ass seats, though. I fuckin _love_ watching rodeo and it makes me wonder what fractional % of people actually pay to see rodeo in comparison with vendor tickets for schmoozing.
> 
> I'll call the suicide hotline and ask them.



~0%

Anecdotally, I’ve never met or known anyone that has simply paid for an infield seat for themselves, without the intention of bringing colleagues/clients.

----------


## killramos

I’ve paid for rodeo seats, but never seats that good.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Keg season

Super Sat and annex golden ale

----------


## killramos

Refreshing

----------


## BavarianBeast

Full bloat today haha

----------


## vengie



----------


## Tik-Tok

> 



This should help you with your problem. My wife says it really helped her when she met me.

----------


## mr2mike

> 



Background win!

----------


## bjstare

> Background win!



Yeah, that's the joke.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah, that's the joke.



As I've scribbled above many _many_ urinals:
"The joke is in your hand!"

----------


## SkiBum5.0



----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## schurchill39

> Attachment 107382



How was this one? It seems like it would be a great addition to my bar.

----------


## 89coupe

> How was this one? It seems like it would be a great addition to my bar.



Straight it was terrible, very synthetic banana flavour, probably would make for a great mixed drink. 

But definitely not a zipper.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## arcticcat522

> They are delicious



So good. Wife brought home some and I had a taste....have the fridge loaded with them

----------


## 89coupe

> So good. Wife brought home some and I had a taste....have the fridge loaded with them



They have some great flavours 

http://www.rekorderlig.com/our-flavours

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Sipping on some prosecco

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sipping on some prosecco



Need dog's insta tag, plz

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Need dog's insta tag, plz



I'm way too lazy for that haha, I barely post on my own

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## brucebanner



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

My favorite

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lovely Rhinestone Cowboy Kolsch.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Winning and then winning. That's what ES does!



That translates to "no working during drinking hours".

----------


## ExtraSlow

ExtraSlow lives the ExtraSlow Life(tm)
.
.
.
.
.
I like that sign.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Someone is in potato land

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## 90_Shelby

This was a nice touch when I picked up the new car. Not necessarily a fancy bottle of wine but still pretty cool.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I like J Lohr, good bottle for the $20-30 price point

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Empty. Heck.

----------


## BavarianBeast

10/10 from Blood Brothers

----------


## Sentry

Was gifted this tequila but its pretty good

----------


## ercchry

Land of beer specific gov ran stores that close stupid early

----------


## BavarianBeast

Wicked beer. Pairs great with psychedelics

----------


## Xamim

Alright, where do you find the Great Notion stuff in Calgary? Been to a few different places and haven't seen it anywhere.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Collective craft beer shop in the SE!

----------


## Xamim

> Collective craft beer shop in the SE!



Sweet, thanks. I'll check it out when I'm there to try out that Zushi place.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dandy Hefe goes good with hot dogs.

----------


## killramos

Dinner alone. Bliss.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Looks like someone is at Lake Sikome

----------


## arcticcat522



----------


## ExtraSlow

Winderness beverage.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe

:crazy nut:

----------


## bjstare

Hows that canned mai tai? I bet a guy would get easily hammered on those.

----------


## 89coupe

> Hows that canned mai tai? I bet a guy would get easily hammered on those.



Actually pretty good, as long as it was nice and cold. 

The Vodka mules are really good too.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ercchry

Location correct beverage

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Buster

whiskey sour at the Fleetwood with some fellow beyonders

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Super Sat keg life

----------


## davidI

Guess where I am...

----------


## BavarianBeast

Chamonix? How is it? 

I was going to head to that neck of the woods in September for some biking.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Great beer, love the five of diamonds.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Agree.

----------


## vengie

Best fishing lure there is.

----------


## killramos

> Great beer, love the five of diamonds.



I got amazingly drunk on those last summer.

Would hit again.

----------


## davidI

> Chamonix? How is it? 
> 
> I was going to head to that neck of the woods in September for some biking.



Phenomenal. I really loved it. It's like a better Canmore. You're right under Mont Blanc (tallest mountain in Europe at 4800M and covered in glacier) and despite being a "rich person town" it's filled with climbers and bikers and outdoor enthusiasts. We even went to the outdoor center and they'd let us use the shower facilities for 3 each since so many outdoorsy types could use a shower but don't have hotels in the area (we were in a small van camper conversion). I could actually see raising a child there if I ran the numbers and figured it was affordable enough given France's commie taxes (possibly not as bad as Spain's commie taxes).

Back to the drinking, I'm currently having a Double NE IPA (8%) from a craft French brewer - really feckin' good (terrible photo but after a morning in the sun and 5 hour drive from Biarritz I don't give AF).

----------


## Maxt

Great hot weather beer, nice change of hops from the typical overpowering dumptruck full levels in most beers now. Very light lemongrass aftertaste.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Papa Bear.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## arcticcat522

After a weekend of camping, slap the kids in front of the TV for a couple hours of down time...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Cold lager goes a long way after a day of pulling weeds

----------


## ercchry



----------


## kJUMP

Why not, it was hot today

----------


## ExtraSlow

Breton Brewing Island Time Lager on tap with a lobster sandwich and in a can on the deck of my Airbnb.

----------


## mr2mike

C'mon, don't lie... Screech and a Cod kiss.

----------


## killramos

> C'mon, don't lie... Screech and a Cod kiss.



Don’t be ignorant…

He’s not in newfoundland

----------


## SKR

> Don’t be ignorant…
> 
> He’s not in newfoundland



Isn't he? I thought everything out there was Newfoundland.

----------


## ExtraSlow

They all look the same to me.

----------


## mr2mike

> They all look the same to me.



Intergenerational mating will do that.

----------


## msommers

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]108142[/ATTACH
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]108143[/ATTACH



Fahr is really great beer.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Intergenerational mating will do that.



Bunch of Golers out there.

----------


## vengie

> Fahr is really great beer.



They have definitely become fahr better over the last couple years.

----------


## killramos

> They have definitely become fahr better over the last couple years.



I thought that was Fahr too low hanging of fruit to go for. Good on you.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My last Breton can. Perfect for breakfast beach combing and wondering why your kids didn't sleep in to a more reasonable hour. Even with the time change it's a bit early.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My last Breton can. Perfect for breakfast beach combing and wondering why your kids didn't sleep in to a more reasonable hour. Even with the time change it's a bit early.



If you find one called Killick, you will like that.
Beach Chair also can't be beat.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

ES will come back with a new found love of maritime beers... And will possibly be voting liberal if they got to him

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm going to stop voting entrely.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Someone's in Montague. I liked their APA.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like drinking on a patio. I can see boats from here.

----------


## 89coupe

> I'm going to stop voting entrely.




That looks tasty

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Pulled some dandelions then retreated to the shade for some annex golden ale

----------


## ExtraSlow

Annex is great. 

Fish and chips on the way to the Anne theme park.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

You should go to Richards for fish and chips if you can, out by brackley beach on the covehead wharf, there's apparently a second location now I see as well in Victoria by the sea. Was my fav spot for fish and chips.

PEI Brew Co/Gahan was my go to while living there, Vic park was my favorite, Snowbird during summer is delish, and the blueberry is awesome

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The new best Fish & Chips ever is_ FiN Folk Food_. Richard's has been de-throned!
Richard's is still best lobster roll though... Even though it's $27...

----------


## 89coupe

Thank god I have more rum

----------


## dirtsniffer

Costco rum isnt special.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Smuggled this into New Brunswick. Drinking it staring st the Saint John River on the outskirts of Fredericton.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Costco rum isnt special.



How’d you like the luminous 11? Crazy beer haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Rudder brewpub house brown ale in Yarmouth. Delicious English style brown ale.

----------


## killramos

I didn’t know visiting Yarmouth was a thing.

What are the main sights? The teenage maternity ward?

----------


## ExtraSlow

So far I've seen a restaurant and some fog. I'm assuming there are beaches and lighthouses too, although that's not been confirmed yet.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> How’d you like the luminous 11? Crazy beer haha.



I liked it but it was definitely different. no idea how they made it so blue. I have had some really different great notion beers and they always seem to make it work.

----------


## bjstare

> I liked it but it was definitely different. no idea how they made it so blue. I have had some really different great notion beers and they always seem to make it work.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ExtraSlow

My continuing mission to seek out new life and new civilizations.

----------


## DonJuan

Felt like classing it up a bit

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

everyone is starting early today, go go day drinking

----------


## Tik-Tok

- - - Updated - - -

Oops, wrong photo, but close enough...

----------


## ercchry

PSA for all you alcoholics: willowpark just listed all of their fall events, it’s been a damn long time since they’ve been able to to do them! (They ran a few smaller ones this spring/summer but this is full blown back to old days).

Notability the whiskey in the warehouse is back and super early with a late September date, VIP hour for all events is usually worth while too

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

This tastes like it's priced

----------


## ercchry

I’m off the booze for a little after falling on my face while riding down a slab, in the wet on Kicking Horse’s Pioneer (aka, the race course) mtb’ing last weekend… but made this for the woman 



Good excuse to test the new aeropress x prismo combo

----------


## 89coupe

> I’m off the booze for a little after falling on my face while riding down a slab, in the wet on Kicking Horse’s Pioneer (aka, the race course) mtb’ing last weekend… but made this for the woman 
> 
> 
> 
> Good excuse to test the new aeropress x prismo combo




Vagina

----------


## vengie

Post run recovery ft. Laphroaig quarter cask

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## ExtraSlow

This Toller Lager is perfect for my brunch and colouring page.

----------


## mr2mike

> 



Predator Ridge uses stickers to keep the poor drinkers out?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Predator Ridge uses stickers to keep the poor drinkers out?



Free advertising from all the influencers on the course.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I wasn’t even there to golf haha. One of the MTB climb trails in Ellison park takes you right to a beer shack, it was perfect

----------


## Darkane

> Post run recovery ft. Laphroaig quarter cask
> 
> Attachment 108450



Is that considered full leg washing?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Moar leg pics.

----------


## vengie

> Is that considered full leg washing?



It's an honest effort.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Golden ale life

----------


## max_boost

Invited friend over she didn’t finish the beer so I can’t let it go to waste

----------


## mr2mike

> Invited friend over she didn’t finish the beer so I can’t let it go to waste



Pretty vague statement and there's a lot left to the imagination in this pic.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## Disoblige

She didn't finish the beer because ...

AND a beer after. Nice.

----------


## 89coupe

This was really good

----------


## Nufy

> Isn't he? I thought everything out there was Newfoundland.



There's Maritimers and NFLD'ers...

Never confuse the two...

----------


## bjstare

> There's Maritimers and NFLD'ers...
> 
> Never confuse the two...



Go on...

----------


## vengie

Unfortunately they ran out of Dickens

----------


## BavarianBeast

Found a great place to pass out tonight in true Portland fashion

----------


## Tik-Tok

> There's Maritimers and NFLD'ers...
> 
> Never confuse the two...



Which one do Labradorians fall under?

----------


## killramos

> Which one do Labradorians fall under?



Quebec?

----------


## SKR

> Which one do Labradorians fall under?



Newfie, same as the rest of them.

----------


## killramos

When dinner needs a drink… the chef gets a drink?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Havana 7 year pairs well with hot dogs.

----------


## vengie

Are you making.. Paella?!  :Love:

----------


## killramos

Yessir

----------


## ercchry

There is a local beer that would pair better with this location… but have to make a dent in this cooler before we buy more

----------


## SKR

Cold Calgary on a hot day.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Greyhounds

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



Ok so help me out, here.
You like this type of beer and that's _clearly_ your thing. I'm guessing that you must've *HATED* that Lush IPA that you very recently posted, because that is a radical departure from your norm. Am I wrong?
I'm sick to death of overly hopped, "West Coast" IPA nonsense and I don't even like #SnoConeDessert beer.

----------


## mr2mike

I can't wait for this dog piss brew stuff to end.
That goes for small market Okanagan red vinegar sold as premium products.

----------


## Buster

> Ok so help me out, here.
> You like this type of beer and that's _clearly_ your thing. I'm guessing that you must've *HATED* that Lush IPA that you very recently posted, because that is a radical departure from your norm. Am I wrong?
> I'm sick to death of overly hopped, "West Coast" IPA nonsense and I don't even like #SnoConeDessert beer.



Craft beers are a mostly played out thing now.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I can't wait for this dog piss brew stuff to end.
> That goes for small market Okanagan red vinegar sold as premium products.



Truth.
"Hey, I've made some clearly off-spec, terrible beer but it's ok because I absolutely poisoned it with hops to the extent that no one could ever tell.
Fancy artisan label. Instagram about #Local.
Profit.

Go die in a fire.

----------


## Disoblige

I don't drink a lot of craft in a can anymore.

Draft or bust. The difference is too noticeable and you're usually already paying a premium having it in a can anyways.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Ok so help me out, here.
> You like this type of beer and that's _clearly_ your thing. I'm guessing that you must've *HATED* that Lush IPA that you very recently posted, because that is a radical departure from your norm. Am I wrong?
> I'm sick to death of overly hopped, "West Coast" IPA nonsense and I don't even like #SnoConeDessert beer.



I’ve got a sweet tooth and I enjoy them more than candy or soda so it makes sense for me. I wouldn’t say I hated lush, but it was too hoppy for my liking. It was the only thing at the dump hole store they had beside Budweiser. I’ll generally only have one of those sugary beers and am full and done which is nice too. I seem to drink 3+ lagers or pilsners if I crack them so I think it’s a good trade off.

----------


## Buster

> I’ve got a sweet tooth and I enjoy them more than candy or soda so it makes sense for me. I wouldn’t say I hated lush, but it was too hoppy for my liking. It was the only thing at the dump hole store they had beside Budweiser. I’ll generally only have one of those sugary beers and am full and done which is nice too. I seem to drink 3+ lagers or pilsners if I crack them so I think it’s a good trade off.



This all makes sense.

----------


## Sentry

> There is a local beer that would pair better with this location but have to make a dent in this cooler before we buy more



That's a tasty one.

GF brought these home and uh... think I'd rather mix my own tequila lime soda. Flavour isn't quite how it should be.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Premixed anything and something is rarely as good as making your own.

----------


## R-Audi

> GF brought these home and uh... think I'd rather mix my own tequila lime soda. Flavour isn't quite how it should be.



I quite liked these... with a splash of mezcal and lime added.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Random question but is there anywhere in Alberta/BC where you can bring your own beer and pay a corking fee of sorts?

----------


## killramos

Here’s to being a cheap drunk… a whole day back at work nearly killed me

----------


## ExtraSlow

I support being a cheap drunk. And vodka is always a good choice.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

_Hand made_ vodka is as hand made as Brian Jean's Master's in EnviroLaw.

As least it's pretty good.

----------


## vengie

*proceeds to make a Caesar*  :Love:

----------


## ercchry

Camping w/fruity beer:



/triggered

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Camping w/fruity beer:
> 
> 
> 
> /triggered



No other way to get your vitamins while camping

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bushmills Blach Bush in a Domo Calgary 88 glass. Goes well with having successfully tuned my chainsaw.

----------


## davidI

I'm a big fan of Black Bush for the price.

Sadly leaving Bulgaria and its $2 pints after a month tomorrow...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Octoberfest at my house.

----------


## Buster

this was awesome. 
@BavarianBeast

----------


## BavarianBeast

[QUOTE=Buster;5080494]this was awesome. 
@BavarianBeast


Good to know! I’ve seen it in the liquor store but was a bit hesitant as new level seems to be hit or miss. Will pick some up!

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## davidI

> this was awesome. @BavarianBeast



Who makes this?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

^ New Level Brewing, they're local

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maker Mark 46 is delightful.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Random malbec from Costco

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## bjstare

> Random malbec and puma socks from Costco



Ftfy

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## ercchry



----------


## Disoblige

WTF how did I not know about this Elderflower liqueur???
SO. GOOD. ded.

----------


## haggis88



----------


## msommers

Admittedly, I was spoiled when I was introduced to Balvenie by a friend who _loves_ scotch (and frankly can pay for premium bottles). He's very generous and we had a couple of glasses of the 25 year to celebrate their new house.

Spotted this in the liquor store and had to try it, more in the realm of what I can afford (ie: not $1,000/bottle). From their starter bottle to one of their premium, I really, really enjoy this distillery!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^I really like that one, too.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Might as well enjoy working late

----------


## bjstare

> Might as well enjoy working late



7:44pm is late? What, are you part time?

----------


## killramos

> 7:44pm is late? What, are you part time?



Some of us start work before 10AM…

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Super Sat, starting to reflect on all the truth and reconciliation

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Upstreet Brewing reconciles with the best of them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's updog brewing.

----------


## bjstare

> Some of us start work before 10AM…



I’m usually 3h into meetings by then.  :Cry:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Not bad but not a homerun

----------


## ExtraSlow

El Dorado 12 yr.

----------


## OTown

> Admittedly, I was spoiled when I was introduced to Balvenie by a friend who _loves_ scotch (and frankly can pay for premium bottles). He's very generous and we had a couple of glasses of the 25 year to celebrate their new house.
> 
> Spotted this in the liquor store and had to try it, more in the realm of what I can afford (ie: not $1,000/bottle). From their starter bottle to one of their premium, I really, really enjoy this distillery!



Costco had this at a really good price but I havent seen it in a while. A great scotch for the price IMO.

----------


## asp integra

> Admittedly, I was spoiled when I was introduced to Balvenie by a friend who _loves_ scotch (and frankly can pay for premium bottles). He's very generous and we had a couple of glasses of the 25 year to celebrate their new house.
> 
> Spotted this in the liquor store and had to try it, more in the realm of what I can afford (ie: not $1,000/bottle). From their starter bottle to one of their premium, I really, really enjoy this distillery!



The 12 year old double wood is still my favourite scotch. Better than most that are priced 2-3x as much. You can find it at superstore for ~70-80/bottle as well.

----------


## BavarianBeast

The nights are getting a bit short here in the Okanagan.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Buster

He's got a point though

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> He's got a point though



Are you saying that he's erect?

That's a shitty thing to say about 89coupe

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Working through another keg of annex golden ale

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thats a good one.

----------


## Sentry



----------


## vengie



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Resolution = FAIL!!!
But I still think I'll take a stab at No Boats On Sundays.
Accurate?

----------


## msommers

Wife and I having a little taste test

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^One of you is gone have a sore ass in the mornin...
My money's on you.

----------


## vengie

> ^Resolution = FAIL!!!
> But I still think I'll take a stab at No Boats On Sundays.
> Accurate?



Correct

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Cans for the tub

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Correct



That's a weird drink. On account a out here, it's all BC fruit that produces their cider while when you move farther east, it's all from Ontario or Maritimes fruits that produce the cider, and the difference should be noticeable. 
I don't buy it often enough to notice the subtle nuances, but they must exist!

One of my best friends against exclusively drinks cider at bars and I find that cider with food is completely terrible, but I think he makes more money than me, so maybe that's what I'm doing eating with my life...

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## msommers

A fine choice of red

----------


## kJUMP

Happy Thanksgiving fam

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pre

----------


## msommers

Really enjoying this one. Hint of peat rounds out a bit of the sweetness. Really long spiced, warm finish in this one

----------


## ercchry

Is this any good?

----------


## ExtraSlow

@ThePenIsMightier
 want a beer?

----------


## 89coupe

A little sip before heading out

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

@ExtraSlow
 your hints lack detail... But my wild guess is along the lines of Planet Hollywood.

----------


## 89coupe

Wish I was in Vegas

----------


## ercchry

Wait… that wine was piss… this, this is the wine of the night

Fucking France needs more unique labels

----------


## ExtraSlow

> @ExtraSlow
>  your hints lack detail... But my wild guess is along the lines of Planet Hollywood.



In treasures now. But sleeping in TI.?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> In treasures now. But sleeping in TI.?



Hey, right on! I've won and lost many many dollars on the Texas Tea machines in T.I.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Balvenie Madeira Cask. I like it a lot.

----------


## msommers

Where did you find it?

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Duty free in Dublin.

----------


## OTown

Whoa that looks interesting. Lot different than the double wood im guessing?

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Love a Guinness pint.

----------


## Disoblige

I love Guinness with breakfast for some reason. It's like a cold coffee with my eggs, bacon and bagel on the weekend.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I love Guinness with breakfast for some reason. It's like a cold coffee with my eggs, bacon and bagel on the weekend.



Subscribed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Beer in general is excellent with breakfast.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Duty free in Dublin.



I picked one up at the Duty Free in Vegas. Can't wait to break into it!

----------


## msommers

Vegas you say.... Thanks!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Whoa that looks interesting. Lot different than the double wood im guessing?



It's different, but in the same lane. Imagine a cask strength Double Wood on the nose with more cinnamon in the mouth. Few drops of water opens it up nicely.

DW would still be my daily drinker.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Actually pretty tasty for a West coast pale ale, good flavors and not just drinking a pine tree

----------


## killramos

I’m entertained by the number of “Pale Ales” craft breweries pretend claim there are

----------


## ExtraSlow

I ran out of cheap rum for family movie night.

----------


## The_Penguin

> I ran out of cheap rum for family movie night.



That El Dorado is surprisingly good for the price!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That El Dorado is surprisingly good for the price!



Totally. It also goes on sale a couple times per year and people buy a case.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eldorado 15 is excellent. Also found a stray Fahr Oktober in the fridge. Felt bad, had to empty it.

----------


## Darkane

> Eldorado 15 is excellent. Also found a stray Fahr Oktober in the fridge. Felt bad, had to empty it.



The lord’s work.

----------


## Buster

> Eldorado 15 is excellent. Also found a stray Fahr Oktober in the fridge. Felt bad, had to empty it.



this is a good night

----------


## msommers

Friends brought some wine over from Naramata Bench. Pretty interesting, everything about them is identical except the geology. The differences in taste to me were subtle but present. I liked the Alluvium a bit more.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Rose all day, amirite? Amirite or amirite or amirite?!

----------


## BavarianBeast

I prefer mezcal

----------


## Buster

> I prefer mezcal



that looks amazing

----------


## Disoblige

Cooldude and BB hangin' with coupe??

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## BavarianBeast

> Cooldude and BB hangin' with coupe??



Mexico is too poor for coupe

----------


## OTown

Craigellachie 13

Not bad!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Knob Creek and Fernie Red today. Celebrating oil and gas prosperity.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Buster

> 



review?

----------


## killramos

> review?



“It made the shakes go away”

----------


## msommers

Rhone is always a good choice. Beautiful area too

----------


## 89coupe

> review?



It was ok, a little too tannin for my taste. I think there are better wines for the price.

----------


## msommers

Lucky find for me. And it's good! Really enjoying it, especially on a day like today.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## 89coupe

> 



What are those?

----------


## BavarianBeast

It was mezcal, triple sec, crushed kiwi, lime and a splash of midori. D

----------


## mr2mike

Turn up the humidity and bring the tropics to you.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## BavarianBeast

Probably the best Mexican beer I’ve ever had

----------


## brucebanner

At the airport on tap - big fan

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Grabbed a bottle of Lag 8 year from Costco

----------


## Buster

> Grabbed a bottle of Lag 8 year from Costco



Are you supposed to take a shit in your glass?

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's wombat poop. 

I had a big glass of Knob Creek today to recover from an IKEA trip, and it helped a lot.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The elite of beyond know what whiskey stones are

----------


## 89coupe

> Are you supposed to take a shit in your glass?



That made me laugh  :ROFL!:

----------


## vengie

Is that like the cat poop coffee?

----------


## vengie

Nothing better than exactly 3 bud lights to rehydrate after hockey.

----------


## max_boost

I love them light beers

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Snake Lake" makes me giggle because I used to work on a project that was in SLAVE Lake and I had a brilliant person on the job who was ESL and for some reason wrote "Snake Lake" on all the early shit he did.
He was a super smart guy, but he sure fucked that up.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

A buddy of mine puts on a craft beer advent, 12 guys each put in two 12 packs of craft beer.

I was too tired to have a beer last night so I'm catching up tonight

First one is pretty tasty for being 7.8% would buy it

----------


## arcticcat522

Wife wanted rum and eggnog. This is the only rum we had. So good

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The ace of spades!
The ace of spades!!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Great beer great song.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Not bad, light enough taste it's not over powering creamsicle tasting

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Cream Ales are life. But... Why is the word "Orange" in that title? It fuckin better not taste like a creamsicle!!

----------


## Darkane

> Great beer great song.



We are one.

----------


## arcticcat522

Brentwood liquor depot

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Enjoyable for a pint, not bad

----------


## ercchry

Interesting white wine…

----------


## Brent.ff

Gonna spread the space case over 20 days instead of 12…



Starts pretty sour then a pretty standard hazy west coast PA.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Village blacksmith. So delicious

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Brent.ff

I dunno what a Kviek Table Beer is, but this is fucking delightful. 3.5% so way too crushable. Be an absolutely dynamite summer beer

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Buster

> 



That looks fucking delicious

----------


## Brent.ff

Beer #3 from space case. Funk adjacent = pretty standard skunky piney IPA. Wish I had the table beer to drink 6 of instead

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

No commentary, just #Brands.

I'm all about the #Brands, too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That wine is from the future. 2047.

----------


## 89coupe

> No commentary, just #Brands.
> 
> I'm all about the #Brands, too.



The 2nd bottle was so much nicer than the first. 

Wasn’t happy with the Brunello

----------


## vengie

> That wine is from the future. 2047.



Don't be poor.

----------


## ercchry

> The 2nd bottle was so much nicer than the first. 
> 
> Wasn’t happy with the Brunello



That’s their builder grade bottle

----------


## ExtraSlow

Village Mighty. I like.

----------


## ExtraSlow

O16.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

*many advent beers*.jpg

----------


## INITIALD



----------


## vengie

^^Oh shit. 
My wife would kill for that. 

Where did you find those?

----------


## INITIALD

Collective Craft Beer on Lake Fraser Dr.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Been a very festive day. Red truck amber ales at lunch. The nut brown squirrel at Brix and barbell, paolomas and margaritas afterward. 
Feeling festive, feeling my love for my fellow man. Hugs and kisses guys. And if you feel otherwise you can fuck right off.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Science Centre village somethings.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Still working through the advent, had the Dandy Brewing oyster stout before this one



Don't love it but not bad

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This is the most repulsive sounding, yet incredible beverage of 2022. Coming in under the wire!

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Getting my calories for the day

----------


## arcticcat522



----------


## ExtraSlow

Coop had the good siempre on sale this week. So, naturally, I'm drinking margaritas.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Warm apple cider with cinnamon sticks and apple brandy. Pretty tasty.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Warm apple cider with cinnamon sticks and apple brandy. Pretty tasty.



LoL! I drive right by that winery _several_ times every summer and my place isn't far from there! Now I'm gonna have to go there, this summer!
Half-Liter of brandy!??¡!¿ Only on Potato Island!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

St. Catherine's is a stone's throw from the cove, you should swing by the winery some time if you haven't already. Their Gamay is easy drinking good wine.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

We went to the cider place run by Scot's this summer, and it was pretty good. I think it was called Riverdale, but I'll finally stop into Matos this next time. It'll be nice after several hours on the chainsaw cleaning up Fiona's leftover turds.
Slut.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Got some obscure singles for xmas and I tried this one today. I think it's from Hamilton, Ontario and hides the massive 6.8% well.
Batman approved.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Cracked into a bottle of Glenfarclas 12 to sip on while watching Glass Onion

----------


## SkiBum5.0

A bunch of whiskey once the beer bloats start.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This is not a reccomendation. Had a $15 gift stealing game at one of the events I went to. This beauty of a bottle of Pina colada mix ended up in my home. 
Can't have it hanging around, so let's fire it up. 
Obviously using the cheapest plastic bottle of white rum that was on the shelf at ace liquor discounters. Because why bother. 

Still love my Osterizer Beehive blender. Kinda hate this beverage though. 

Yes, it's about as good as a mix from winners should be.

----------


## ercchry

What are the floaties in your piss jar?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Some flavoring shit. Potentially related to coconut or pineapple. Possibly not. The piss jar comes that way, in dry format so they can ship it from China without worrying about spillage or spoilage.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Fancy cocktails and a Five of Diamonds pilsner in the wrong glass at the Wednesday Room yesterday. Fun spot.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Lackluster

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ExtraSlow

Beats my post handily.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Fancy cocktails and a Five of Diamonds pilsner in the wrong glass at the Wednesday Room yesterday. Fun spot.



The basement is awesome and gets more awesome every year they don't replace it. Another decade and it'll definitely have the REAL creepy uncle vibe.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## ercchry



----------


## davidI

> 



Could use some context. Whisky Sour? Pisco Sour? Something else sour?

- - - Updated - - -




> A bunch of whiskey once the beer bloats start.



Great quality to price choices.

----------


## 89coupe

> Could use some context. Whisky Sour? Pisco Sour? Something else sour?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Great quality to price choices.



Whiskey sour

----------


## msommers

> 



Thoughts?

----------


## mr2mike

> 



Builder grade table candle.

Drinks are great.

----------


## ercchry

> Thoughts?



Yeah, great bottle… red mountain estate, coop has the horse heaven hills estate one for much less, going to try that next

----------


## 89coupe

> Builder grade table candle.
> 
> Drinks are great.



Ambiance was decent, food was just ok.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ambiance was decent, food was just ok.



That's a real shame. Were you on that set menu or al-la-carte?

----------


## 89coupe

> That's a real shame. Were you on that set menu or al-la-carte?



Just the regular menu, ordered like 10 different things off it, sampled a lot.

It wasn’t terrible, just was hoping for better I guess.

----------


## suntan

It's Italian, it can never get better than okay.

----------


## hurrdurr

> It's Italian, it can never get better than okay.



This is the worst take in the history of beyond

----------


## ExtraSlow

Suntan, great guy, terrible takes.

----------


## ercchry

He also isn’t white enough to appreciate the subtle nuances of the middleclass fancy white folk’s favourite cuisine

----------


## bjstare

> It's Italian, it can never get better than okay.



I agree.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wife and teen wanted to eat at Craft beer market. I didn't object to a Blindman Five of Diamonds Pilsner and an Ole Beautiful Omi Kasu. Both excellent.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Wife and teen wanted to eat at Craft beer market. I didn't object to a Blindman Five of Diamonds Pilsner and an Ole Beautiful Omi Kasu. Both excellent.



I hAvE PeOpLe SkiLLs!!!! Everytime I go to Craft. So much better on tap.

----------


## bjstare

> Wife and teen wanted to eat at Craft beer market. I didn't object to a Blindman Five of Diamonds Pilsner and an Ole Beautiful Omi Kasu. Both excellent.



Okami Kasu is great.

----------


## msommers

> He also isn’t white enough to appreciate the subtle nuances of the middleclass fancy white folk’s favourite cuisine



Wait I thought everyone was middle class?

----------


## ercchry

> Wait I thought everyone was middle class?



The middle class is an illusion 

- Buster, probably

----------


## Euro_Trash

> Ambiance was decent, food was just ok.



I find this standard for all of the Concorde places - cool ambiance, good drinks, food is meh.

----------


## 89coupe

> I find this standard for all of the Concorde places - cool ambiance, good drinks, food is meh.



Is Barbarella part of the Concorde group?

I wouldn’t necessarily agree with that statement as places like Bridgette Bar, Lulu Bar & Lonely Mouth have exceptional dishes.

----------


## suntan

The number of people I have had tell me how disappointed they were that they went to Italy and ate Italian food there and were surprised that it was the same as what they had here is in the tens.

----------


## msommers

I'm genuinely surprised by that statement as I have heard, and personally experienced, the total opposite. There is good Italian food in Calgary too -- Little Italy Calgary edition was certainly quite prominent in Bridgeland/Renfrew/Tuxedo Park areas.

That said, you go anywhere and hangout in the tourist trap areas, it all sucks and is expensive.

----------


## suntan

I'm saying that good Italian in Calgary is good Italian in Italy is good Italian anywhere else.

And it's never better than good. So there.

----------


## 89coupe

> I'm saying that good Italian in Calgary is good Italian in Italy is good Italian anywhere else.
> 
> And it's never better than good. So there.



From my Italian friend who was born in Italy and frequents every year to visit family, his main comment was, the pasta you eat in Canada vs the Pasta you eat in Italy is significantly different. Italy you will mostly find their pasta to be much more al den·te. That’s all he mentioned haha

----------


## killramos

You might be surprised at the number of Italian restaurants in Calgary that are owned and operated by people who couldnt find Italy on a map.

As a general statement I think Italian food is oVeRaTeD as well. Its far from top of my list.

----------


## 89coupe

> You might be surprised at the number of Italian restaurants in Calgary that are owned and operated by people who couldn’t find Italy on a map.
> 
> As a general statement I think Italian food is oVeRaTeD as well. It’s far from top of my list.



I would agree

I’m heading to Paris this year, hoping to experience some amazing food.

----------


## Euro_Trash

> Is Barbarella part of the Concorde group?
> 
> I wouldnt necessarily agree with that statement as places like Bridgette Bar, Lulu Bar & Lonely Mouth have exceptional dishes.



It is - Lulu has a couple good dishes and some extremely bland ones too

----------


## ercchry

> It is - Lulu has a couple good dishes and some extremely bland ones too



Yeah, none of the listed are groundbreaking… all revisions of already proven dishes

----------


## msommers

All this talk of subpar Italian food is triggering  :ROFL!: 

Paris has great food. It sure as hell isn't in touristy areas. It's at random bistros where if you all for an English menu they hit you. Lyon was incredible, as expected.

Or truckstops haha

----------


## ercchry

^^that looks like French food, coupe wants Italian when he is there  :ROFL!:

----------


## 89coupe

> ^^that looks like French food, coupe wants Italian when he is there




Wait till you see my backdrop from my Airbnb balcony drink pics.

----------


## killramos

I’m a simple drunk, Oaxacan Tequila Old Fashioned

----------


## vengie



----------


## BavarianBeast

> I’m a simple drunk, Oaxacan Tequila Old Fashioned



Oaxaca and tequila don’t mix amigo, use mezcal next time!

----------


## killramos

> Oaxaca and tequila don’t mix amigo, use mezcal next time!



I didn’t name it I just drank it, was good in any case.

----------


## 89coupe

Sakura Sour & a Purple Haze

----------


## killramos

Umami Martini?

----------


## ercchry

> Oaxaca and tequila don’t mix amigo, use mezcal next time!



It should have both?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tequila is, by definition, mezcal.

----------


## 89coupe

Coco Mule

----------


## killramos

I moved on to cheaper drinks, but also had some banging sushi?

----------


## 89coupe

Drunken Duck

----------


## vengie

Buncha ballers

----------


## 89coupe

Sensei Kohl Shaft

----------


## 89coupe

Sake

----------


## BavarianBeast

I heard liver failure sucks

----------


## 89coupe

> I heard liver failure sucks



Workout 5 days a week, bloodwork every year, I would post a pic but what’s the point. LOL

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Fancy cocktails and a Five of Diamonds pilsner in the wrong glass at the Wednesday Room yesterday. Fun spot.
> Attachment 110665
> 
> Attachment 110666



Date night

----------


## BavarianBeast

No offence but I think if you posted a pic I guaranteed would not be impressed

----------


## 89coupe

> No offence but I think if you posted a pic I guaranteed would not be impressed



None taken lol

----------


## BavarianBeast

Anyways just busting your balls, is sensei bar food any good?

----------


## 89coupe

> Anyways just busting your balls, is sensei bar food any good?



So good.

My food post FOOD LINK

----------


## Euro_Trash

.

----------


## mr2mike

> All this talk of subpar Italian food is triggering 
> 
> Paris has great food. It sure as hell isn't in touristy areas. It's at random bistros where if you all for an English menu they hit you. Lyon was incredible, as expected.
> 
> Or truckstops haha
> 
> Attachment 110756



Agree. Lyon was a great area all in all. Screw Paris.

----------


## 89coupe



----------

